# THE ROOSTER



## lone star

sup homies. been busy lately havent made a thread for my new project. its a 62 impala 2dr hardtop, 283 manual steering car. very solid, runs excellent, i picked it up from SIN7 on here a few weeks back. he has a thread on here, he did alot of the work, im going to finish it up and add some of my touch to it, and enjoy the car. its a driver and hits the highway real nice. since ive relocated to a pretty rural area, dont have much choice but to do the work on the car myself (which isnt a bad thing). its a 1 man show down here, and i plan to build/rebuild this car myself. my goal with this car is to learn as i go and do everything on this car with my own tools, alone. with the exception of the frame wrap and any chrome plating if i do that. i plan to build a 40x60 shop on my property to accomodate my habits. i am going to do repaint the car, freshen up the loose ends and put a wrapped rolling chassis on it and put it on the bumper. but enuff of the talkin lets get to work.

heres the homie sin7 driving the car to my house from dallas.


----------



## lone star

as you can see, looks like a complete car but just needed a little help around the edges. heres the car at home










first thing i did do the car was polish the headlight bezels. they came out pretty good


----------



## lone star

next on the list was tighten up the white walls. they are shaved. wanted to get them reshaved but the closest tire shop to shave them is about 50 miles away....so fuck it, shaved the tires myself.










going to roll the fat whites and hubcaps on it, until the time comes to lowride it.


----------



## lone star

good thing about this car is that everything works on it. all lights inside and out, starts right up, runs like a dream. but just needs some cosmetics....car didnt have any mirrors on it.


----------



## lone star

windows needed a little love. the vents didnt roll in or out, after research i found this is a common problem. regulators kind of pricey, so lets see whats going on....










found the broken tabs inside the doors.....

self tapping screw them on and now the vents function like new. greased everything up..


----------



## lone star

since the vents were out, went ahead and put all new glass and rubbers.....door glass needed some love too, so i bought new lower tracks for the doors, out with the old


----------



## lone star

hit up the homies at last minute customs for all new weatherstrip top to bottom and around the car. new window felts, sweeps and rubbers, and new glass


----------



## lone star

the car has pretty fresh interior, previous owner had the seats done, new carpet, new windsheild, and the dash is all paint and cleared nice and glossy.....door panels are original from 62....no rips, but had the usual stains and elbow grease on them....so since all the glass was out of the car, went ahead and freshen up the door panels. put new inner sweeps on the panels and dyed them.....came out good as new.


----------



## lone star

that vinyl dye stuff works pretty good and it saved a couple hundred for me....car now has all the glass back in and all new rubbers. nice and quiet on the highway. one of the things that bugs me about a car is when it has wind noise coming thru the cracked and dry rotted weather seals...


----------



## lone star

hit up the homies LMC again to freshen up the exterior now....got all new mirrors, door handles, emblems front and back. license panels front and back. looks a little nicer now.


----------



## lone star

while i was on a roll, when ahead and made a hose reel out of my triple gold engraved roadster wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Looking good Ken.


----------



## lone star

now for the back end of the car. the back bumper was bent, the tail panel needed help.....found a bumper on here for cheap. the homies had a 3 pc set tail panel, so i scored that....came home and polished it up. got all new lenses, trunk molding, emblems. etc. 

polished it up nice, not bad for a DIY


----------



## lone star

thought about painting the tail panel. still undecided. its original equipment. so its not perfect, but it beats a repop piece for 800 bucks. cant beleive they cost that much for some flimsy ass aluminum. once it was back on the the car with the other new parts it flows pretty good so i might just leave it.










new antennas too


----------



## lone star

i got my all rebuilt black roadstars back, so they are tucked away for when the time comes.


----------



## lone star

i slapped some 14 daytons on it i had laying around, rolled them for 2 days but wasnt really feeling them. 










im not big on stock impalas on wires. i prefer hubcaps if its not lifted, so i sold the daytons. and gonna roll it all og until i get it where i want it, then im going to cut it.


----------



## lone star

random interior shot.....next on the list is 1 pc floor mats, new headliner (im going to install that myself too. ), sunvisors. also going to run a 4 pack, (6x9s) in the rear deck for sounds. painted speaker grills, new package tray....and that should be about it for the interior.


----------



## lone star

yetti said:


> Looking good Ken.


thanks man, going a different route with this one, no more lay and play.


----------



## lone star

every car ive had has been a "lay and play" car. tired of it, almost dont even want another lifted car if its just basic setup. so i scored a chassis from a local homie around here....now i have plenty of space out here, so we parked it on the side of the house. my plan is to have wrapped frame. no chrome under. no chrome under hood. i want it to look like a stock car with orange block, og interior, no stripes no patterns no murals. just skirted, solid color, full frame, full rack in the back. no crazy lock up. and have a good snap. again, this is a 1 man show so its slow back yard boogie, not to mention im having to buy the tools and equipment as i go....we gona see what built not bought really means 

quick pic of the frame. i already have the sandblaster so thats next.


----------



## lone star

also plan to repaint the car myself. the paint job on it now its dam nice for a driver. and from my understanding it was the first paint job the previous owner did. it will pass for now, i dont want to repaint it before i put the frame under it, and i want to have my 40x60 built and then get to spraying. learning to paint a car is something i wanted to do since highschool, so we gona see what its all about it, updates coming as i get done.


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:

WAS WONDERING WHEN THIS WAS GONNA START


----------



## 63 VERT

Very clean


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> WAS WONDERING WHEN THIS WAS GONNA START


Thanks fellas. Been busy adjusting. New year new house job car. New everythang


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Looks like a real good start


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Thanks fellas. Been busy adjusting. New year new house job car. New everythang


Ballin'......them black Roadstars gonna look good on there, dont agree with the hose reel but it looks good


----------



## 509Rider

Shit nice ride bro, got me a hose reel a fees weeks ago too


----------



## 8t4mc

lookin real good lone star..Im going to have to touch bases with you on polishing up those rear parts..


----------



## jonny blaze

Say homie what polish did you use on the bezels. They came out nice as hell. The duece is Hellas clean and your finishing touches are Making it a Def. Stunna.


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Ballin'......them black Roadstars gonna look good on there, dont agree with the hose reel but it looks good


shit not ballin, all this just fell in my lap. very fortunate, right now life is great. the hose reel is the left over wheel from the regal bumper kit. sold the car and the kit seperate and kept the rim :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

509, does yours spin? trying to figure out how im going to make mine spin and wind up. 8t4 let me know. im getting settled in still but once im settled im going to start polishing again. jonny blaze....u have to strip off the anodize, and i use a buffer with a couple stages of compound. its not that hard, i can polish stainless and aluminum.


----------



## edelmiro13

Got a 64 for you Baller


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> 509, does yours spin? trying to figure out how im going to make mine spin and wind up. 8t4 let me know. im getting settled in still but once im settled im going to start polishing again. jonny blaze....u have to strip off the anodize, and i use a buffer with a couple stages of compound. its not that hard, i can polish stainless and aluminum.


WHat I was asking was can you give me some pointers on what was used to polish up your pieces..I have yet to do impala trim but as you know Ive done monte carlo stuff..Same process??


----------



## Venom62

Looking good Kenny!!!!! Love those Deuces!!


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> WHat I was asking was can you give me some pointers on what was used to polish up your pieces..I have yet to do impala trim but as you know Ive done monte carlo stuff..Same process??


Yep same process. Sand down scratches and start with brown for aluminum


----------



## lone star

Venom62 said:


> Looking good Kenny!!!!! Love those Deuces!!


Thanks


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Got a 64 for you Baller


Whos ballin. U the one with the chrome and hilo.....


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

lone star said:


> i slapped some 14 daytons on it i had laying around, rolled them for 2 days but wasnt really feeling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not big on stock impalas on wires. i prefer hubcaps if its not lifted, so i sold the daytons. and gonna roll it all og until i get it where i want it, then im going to cut it.


thats the kill shot with the dayna's! very nice.


----------



## 509Rider

lone star said:


> 509, does yours spin? trying to figure out how im going to make mine spin and wind up. 8t4 let me know. im getting settled in still but once im settled im going to start polishing again. jonny blaze....u have to strip off the anodize, and i use a buffer with a couple stages of compound. its not that hard, i can polish stainless and aluminum.


Nope didn't even think about that hmm


----------



## lone star

509Rider said:


> Nope didn't even think about that hmm


yea im gonna go to the store and look at one and see what the internals look like. if i find a cheap one ill buy it just for the guts and make my rim unwind and retract :worship:

heres what under the hood looks like










the trunk is just stock grey paint. its just an original looking car. just washed it up and hit the highway


----------



## Coca Pearl

LOOKS GOOD KENNY ROGERS...... I WAS OUT IN YOUR COUNTRY ONE DAY. WAS WONDERING WHERE THE HELL I WAS UNTIL I SAW THE SIGN ROSHARON.........


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> LOOKS GOOD KENNY ROGERS...... I WAS OUT IN YOUR COUNTRY ONE DAY. WAS WONDERING WHERE THE HELL I WAS UNTIL I SAW THE SIGN ROSHARON.........


rosharon texas, small town with big nuts. lol. i love it out here. never going back to city life.


----------



## Royalty

Looking good Kenny.:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Ken whats a good 6x9 to run in these cars


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Ken whats a good 6x9 to run in these cars


atleast a 4 way....now they make 5 ways.....back in the day if u had 3 ways u were doing it big lol.......in the regal i had pioneers and they sounded good. im gonna meet this dude this week and get 4 pack for 120 bucks, new....good deal. i already have an amp left over from the bigbody i had. should sound nice,


----------



## rivman

Nice Kenwood:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> Ken whats a good 6x9 to run in these cars



Mike try the cadence speakers..I swear it..them suckers bang!! I didnt know just how good they were until i put one up against a fosgate ..Blew them away!!

heres the part number off the speakers zx5691


----------



## big C

Everytime I see your topic I think of that song by alice and chains here comes the rooster lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i miss this car every fucking day i wake up . No regrets though . I couldn't have sold it to a better person than Kenny. It went to a damn good home.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

you already know i had to go with Black and Red in memory of THE ROOSTER..


----------



## graham

nice topic... I'll be keeping this on watch. I love the homeade approach Kenny.


----------



## Lowridingmike

big C said:


> Everytime I see your topic I think of that song by alice and chains here comes the rooster lol


Swear.


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas.


----------



## OKJessie

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

Ambitious project; one to watch. Stay determined!!!


----------



## rivman

You bringing it to the BBB?


----------



## droppen98

damn nice car i look forward to following this topic


----------



## mrchavez

i fell in love with this car while back ...will be keeping up with this thread now...


----------



## lone star

abelblack65 said:


> Ambitious project; one to watch. Stay determined!!!


Yessir very determined. Today i pick up a plwer steering setup for the car


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> You bringing it to the BBB?


Started. New job. Cant take vacation til sept....


----------



## Jack Bauer

Looking good Ken Wood.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

lone star said:


> Yessir very determined. Today i pick up a plwer steering setup for the car


hell yeah !!...


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Started. New job. Cant take vacation til sept....


Damn! :facepalm:

Just tell 'em joo got pressin' biness that weekend.:cheesy:


----------



## JOHNER

Followed sins build,always had a thing for this duece!!! cool to see its in good hands...keep it up man...


----------



## lone star

I know i sure want to go because my deka battery hook up is out that way and i planned to bring back a truck load.


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## legacyimpala62

love them 62!!!clean homie!!


----------



## lone star

thanks fellas, no updates this week. spent the money on some irrigation shit for the house ...irrigation SHIT literally....


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> thanks fellas, no updates this week. spent the money on some irrigation shit for the house ...irrigation SHIT literally....


probaly some shit you coulda made yourself too


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> probaly some shit you coulda made yourself too


i did do it myself. dug up 200ft of trench with a dam shovel to add some sprinklers to my septic system :naughty:


----------



## OGJordan

lone star said:


> i did do it myself. dug up 200ft of trench with a dam shovel to add some sprinklers to my septic system :naughty:



Keep those chlorine tabs dropped in or you're whole street will smell like shit.


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> i did do it myself. dug up 200ft of trench with a dam shovel to add some sprinklers to my septic system :naughty:


welcome to country life.


----------



## lone star

How often do yall drop tablets? I bought some zep stuff from lowes and u flush it down the toilet. Says its good for 2 months???


----------



## rivman

Well...this topic turned to SHIT in a hurry:thumbsdown:


----------



## OGJordan

Every 2 weeks usually. The chlorine just keeps the water you spray from smelling bad. The other stuff probably breaks down the solids in the tank if it's like RID or any other bacteria. 2 different objectives. Forget that chlorine and it'll smell like God farted up your nose.


----------



## lone star

OGJordan said:


> Every 2 weeks usually. The chlorine just keeps the water you spray from smelling bad. The other stuff probably breaks down the solids in the tank if it's like RID or any other bacteria. 2 different objectives. Forget that chlorine and it'll smell like God farted up your nose.


i see. i thought they served the same purpose...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Los 210

:drama:


----------



## LURCH63

Nice deuce.


----------



## jonny blaze

All right now..... Enough with all that shit talking. And back to the matter at hand... 
T.T.T for one bad ass duece.... And I'm out...


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> rosharon texas, small town with big nuts. lol. i love it out here. never going back to city life.


small town. big nuts. i'll let you keep that insight to yourself.........


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

didnt do shit to the car this weekend. other things going on...


----------



## dunk420

jonny blaze said:


> All right now..... Enough with all that shit talking. And back to the matter at hand...
> T.T.T for one bad ass duece.... And I'm out...


If I said "he was Dropn a duece" wood that b shut talkn aswell r would we b talkn bout this clean ass 62?????



Lmao


----------



## Austin Ace

I'll be watching this topic. I wanna see some pices of different stages when you are blasting that frame. What type of blaster do you have?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Austin Ace said:


> I'll be watching this topic. I wanna see some pices of different stages when you are blasting that frame. What type of blaster do you have?


same here !


----------



## DJLATIN

Sin7 said:


> i miss this car every fucking day i wake up . No regrets though . I couldn't have sold it to a better person than Kenny. It went to a damn good home.


oh shit, that was your deuce? he got a good one. :nicoderm:


----------



## Werner

nice work!
how do you do the polishing, what are the steps and materials you use?



lone star said:


> as you can see, looks like a complete car but just needed a little help around the edges. heres the car at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing i did do the car was polish the headlight bezels. they came out pretty good


----------



## 8t4mc

what are you using now to remove the anodizing?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

DJLATIN said:


> oh shit, that was your deuce? he got a good one. :nicoderm:


Yup


----------



## lone star

I use a stuff called blue lightining. Spray on anodize stripper. Its sodium hydroxide. The same stuff in drano.....but more concentrate and more expensive. Its about 70 bux a gallon. Works great. On oem parts it takes a couple of coats....the goal is to have the piece white and foamy as pictured. For aluminum i use brown compound on buffing wheel....followed by white.....for stainless i use gray followed by white.....the bezels were a quick job. Took about 1 to 2 hrs. U can still see some dents or deep scratches....if i was really concerned i would have shopped for a cleaner set to polish. The more time u spend the nicer they come out. Im not trying to show this car or build to anyone standards but myself. So for now they will get by. Just wear gloves and eye protection becuz if that buffer catches the part out of your hands it can do some damage and throw parts across the shop like bullets


----------



## lone star

Forgot....if u are going to polish yourself. Never mix compounds on the same buffing wheel......use seperate compounds on seperate wheels for seperate types of metal. I have a stack of buffing wheels. Watch some youtube videos or read a book...its very easy if u have time


----------



## lone star

Austin Ace said:


> I'll be watching this topic. I wanna see some pices of different stages when you are blasting that frame. What type of blaster do you have?


I have a little sand blaster. Nothing professional. It gets job done though...but makes a mess. Been promising myself im gona strip and blast the frame but may is a busy month. Mothers day plus 3 birthdays including my own....mama got me a pressure washer so it gona make cleaning up alot easier


----------



## Coca Pearl

pressure washers are nice i use it to clean my crawfish.......:cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

You got a great looking car!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lone star

got my power steering setup so gonna slap that on here soon.


----------



## regal ryda

this topic needs more pics....lol


----------



## mrchavez

regal ryda said:


> this topic needs more pics....lol


x62:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

try adding green before the white...works wonders.. and man you are not lying about the the buffer throwing parts. I wanna see someone not wear gloves the surface gets hot as hell.



lone star said:


> I use a stuff called blue lightining. Spray on anodize stripper. Its sodium hydroxide. The same stuff in drano.....but more concentrate and more expensive. Its about 70 bux a gallon. Works great. On oem parts it takes a couple of coats....the goal is to have the piece white and foamy as pictured. For aluminum i use brown compound on buffing wheel....followed by white.....for stainless i use gray followed by white.....the bezels were a quick job. Took about 1 to 2 hrs. U can still see some dents or deep scratches....if i was really concerned i would have shopped for a cleaner set to polish. The more time u spend the nicer they come out. Im not trying to show this car or build to anyone standards but myself. So for now they will get by. Just wear gloves and eye protection becuz if that buffer catches the part out of your hands it can do some damage and throw parts across the shop like bullets


----------



## Swallow my

:wave:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Nice build bro :inout:


----------



## lone star

impalalover64 said:


> try adding green before the white...works wonders.. and man you are not lying about the the buffer throwing parts. I wanna see someone not wear gloves the surface gets hot as hell.


yeah i do green sometimes. i think green is meant for gold and silver and precious metals like that ? works on anything though


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> this topic needs more pics....lol


lol it will get there. im kind of doing small stuff to pass time, i really dont want to swap frames until i have my shop built. should break ground after new years. then it will be full speed.


----------



## rivman

I hear what you sayin but,...HURRY UP! 

Lol. Sup Ken. How you liking the new pad?


----------



## impalalover64

lone star said:


> yeah i do green sometimes. i think green is meant for gold and silver and precious metals like that ? works on anything though


My chart calls for white then green says its used on soft metals but either one works well.


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> I hear what you sayin but,...HURRY UP!
> 
> Lol. Sup Ken. How you liking the new pad?


loving it. life is good. u going to BBB?


----------



## lone star

impalalover64 said:


> My chart calls for white then green says its used on soft metals but either one works well.


u ever buff plastic? i have a blue compound thats supposedly for plastics....


----------



## mrchavez

pics and brands of the polishes ya be talking bout..got me all intreseted:biggrin:


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> loving it. life is good. u going to BBB?


Cool. 

Naw, got a lot a chit going on w the new job I just started. 

I was down by your neck of the woods on Fri. 

I delivered corpus/victoria then reloaded in Houston.


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Cool.
> 
> Naw, got a lot a chit going on w the new job I just started.
> 
> I was down by your neck of the woods on Fri.
> 
> I delivered corpus/victoria then reloaded in Houston.


thats a long way from home isnt it. where about in houston? ship channel?


----------



## lone star

mrchavez said:


> pics and brands of the polishes ya be talking bout..got me all intreseted:biggrin:


its just regular ol buffing compounds.


----------



## mrchavez

lone star said:


> its just regular ol buffing compounds.


:facepalm:


----------



## OGJordan

lone star said:


> loving it. life is good. u going to BBB?



Are you? I'll be in Saturday night


----------



## lone star

OGJordan said:


> Are you? I'll be in Saturday night


sittin this year out...


----------



## impalalover64

lone star said:


> u ever buff plastic? i have a blue compound thats supposedly for plastics....


Never buffed plastic....I would be afraid cosidering how hot the metal gets after buffing


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## lone star

impalalover64 said:


> Never buffed plastic....I would be afraid cosidering how hot the metal gets after buffing


its not supposed to get that hot...it gets warm. try moving it more or using less compound...


----------



## impalalover64

what power steering setup did you get???


----------



## hittin back bumper

Too much talking not enough pictures! What set up u got planned? single, double? How many batteries?


----------



## lone star

I went with an og pwr steering setup. Mainly becuz i got it free once i sell off the manual steering stuff. Just ordered an alternator. Going to be putting in a little music soon and generator wont hanng. As far as setup....not sure. Probably go with hilo. Double. No piston.


----------



## ghettoblaster

lone star said:


> I went with an og pwr steering setup. Mainly becuz i got it free once i sell off the manual steering stuff. Just ordered an alternator. Going to be putting in a little music soon and generator wont hanng. As far as setup....not sure. Probably go with hilo. Double. No piston.


I got a new set of hoses for an OG Power Steering set-up if you are interested in them


----------



## lone star

been a little while, threw in the alternator and got a new battery for the car. put a lil amp and some 6 by 9s in the rear, and recovered the rear deck. also figured out the little random starting issue. the problem was the car wouldnt start, randomly, hot or cold didnt matter. it acted like these cars act when that starter solenoid gets hot. key does nothing. traced some wires, and found the problem.










the screws that hold in the knob were grounding out on the hot wire to the ignition...










easier fix than i thought. 

ripped out the package tray and used it for a template to make a little panel out of 1/2 mdf board..










scored some 6x9s from wally world while grocery shopping and threw in an amp i had laying around, and now we have good sounds in the rooster.










washed it up today and took it for a ride through tha' kuntry. rides like a champ. still have to put power steering on it , i have all the stuff, but dam its hot out here, 



















probably wont do much to it after the power steering until i break ground on the shop. slow boogie, but its all good.

off topic - but i did score this


----------



## lone star

thought this was something , parked the car outside for about a day, and then pulled it in, and jacked it up to take a look at something and found this...










seen the owner of that exotic skin a few days later but when i went to get my shovel he was gone. it was about 5 foot long...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:uh:sssssnnnnnnnnakes call the turtle man. yyyyeeeyyyeeee...lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Mr Gee

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :uh:sssssnnnnnnnnakes call the turtle man. yyyyeeeyyyeeee...lol


fk that snake shit!


----------



## mrchavez

Mr Gee said:


> fk that snake shit!


x62....


----------



## vouges17

lone star said:


> been a little while, threw in the alternator and got a new battery for the car. put a lil amp and some 6 by 9s in the rear, and recovered the rear deck. also figured out the little random starting issue. the problem was the car wouldnt start, randomly, hot or cold didnt matter. it acted like these cars act when that starter solenoid gets hot. key does nothing. traced some wires, and found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the screws that hold in the knob were grounding out on the hot wire to the ignition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easier fix than i thought.
> 
> ripped out the package tray and used it for a template to make a little panel out of 1/2 mdf board..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored some 6x9s from wally world while grocery shopping and threw in an amp i had laying around, and now we have good sounds in the rooster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washed it up today and took it for a ride through tha' kuntry. rides like a champ. still have to put power steering on it , i have all the stuff, but dam its hot out here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably wont do much to it after the power steering until i break ground on the shop. slow boogie, but its all good.
> 
> off topic - but i did score this


rooster looking great Kenny


----------



## miguel62

This is a common problem with 61's and 62's i really dont know why...i had the same problem with both of my 62's one time i burnt the whole ignition switch gas hoppin it down the free way smoke comming out of the dash and everything...lol!!!!!!! Finaly i just replaced the whole harness cause i didnt want to take a chance of anything catching on fire.... this build is gonna be badass man cant wait to see the end results!!!! I sure to miss my old 62 it is the one that motivated SIN7 to build this one...so good luck homie! :thumbsup:



lone star said:


> been a little while, threw in the alternator and got a new battery for the car. put a lil amp and some 6 by 9s in the rear, and recovered the rear deck. also figured out the little random starting issue. the problem was the car wouldnt start, randomly, hot or cold didnt matter. it acted like these cars act when that starter solenoid gets hot. key does nothing. traced some wires, and found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the screws that hold in the knob were grounding out on the hot wire to the ignition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easier fix than i thought.
> 
> ripped out the package tray and used it for a template to make a little panel out of 1/2 mdf board..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored some 6x9s from wally world while grocery shopping and threw in an amp i had laying around, and now we have good sounds in the rooster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washed it up today and took it for a ride through tha' kuntry. rides like a champ. still have to put power steering on it , i have all the stuff, but dam its hot out here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably wont do much to it after the power steering until i break ground on the shop. slow boogie, but its all good.
> 
> off topic - but i did score this


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> thats a long way from home isnt it. where about in houston? ship channel?


Forgot to check your topic. Lol. 

Yea we deliver all over Houston area n reload at the port w VWs.

Car looking good.


----------



## D-Cheeze

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sickthree

lone star said:


> thought about painting the tail panel. still undecided. its original equipment. so its not perfect, but it beats a repop piece for 800 bucks. cant beleive they cost that much for some flimsy ass aluminum. once it was back on the the car with the other new parts it flows pretty good so i might just leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new antennas too


The tail panel looks AWESOME when polished. I did all my exterior trim too including grill. Had to be careful though you can easily catch an edge and bend the fuck out of it espcially when it gets hot and softer.


----------



## tpimuncie

Nice


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the mexican with a black name ....lol


----------



## npazzin

so you din't like the black spokes? ive got some chome ones that i might trade ya if your interested


----------



## regal ryda

I dont think he's gonna run them until he juices it, he knows who they belongst to


----------



## D-Cheeze

good talkin to you today the Mr. Wood .....lol


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> so you din't like the black spokes? ive got some chome ones that i might trade ya if your interested


i like them. they are marinating. i dont really want to throw the 13s on it until its cut and ready to play. plus, they rub the skirs in the rear. i dont want to buy a rear end and throw it under the car only to later swap frames and the rear again and all that work again, it doesnt bother me keeping it stock on hub caps, i actually like it like this too. 



regal ryda said:


> I dont think he's gonna run them until he juices it, he knows who they belongst to


you know it.


----------



## lone star

D-Cheeze said:


> good talkin to you today the Mr. Wood .....lol


did u get my msg, it didnt work. going to just get a new power steering pump.

update = the car now has power steering man does it make a world of difference, just a couple kinks to work out and it will back in action before the end of the weekend, got a big bbq to go to and the fam wants to ride the rooster :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin

shit, car looks good the way it is! was just askin bout the rims


----------



## lone star

Yeah the are just there. Chllin


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LaidbackLuis

looking great Kenny..

oh and that's not the first time rooster attracts snakes...let me dig up a pic...


----------



## mrchavez

Sin7 said:


> looking great Kenny..
> 
> oh and that's not the first time rooster attracts snakes...let me dig up a pic...


hno:


----------



## lone star

Sin7 said:


> looking great Kenny..
> 
> oh and that's not the first time rooster attracts snakes...let me dig up a pic...


wheres the pic?? i sent you a txt the other day do you still have the same #?

not much going on with the rooster. i end up dumping the og powersteering and bought a 500 box kit. works great, steers like a new car. also got chrome grill and other stuff chrome for it. got an offer for the car, dont know what to do. :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

he got a new number Kenny....

Keep the Rooster thats what you do...lol if you do sell I wanna crack at them black wires....


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> he got a new number Kenny....
> 
> Keep the Rooster thats what you do...lol if you do sell I wanna crack at them black wires....


ive considered selling everything i got to fund the shop, but what fun would a shop be with no car or toys? :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

selling the ride negates the need for the shop.......


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> selling the ride negates the need for the shop.......


you can do alot in the shop...like drink :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looking good homie!


----------



## king debo

Shop gets lonely without a low to work on.


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> you can do alot in the shop...like drink :h5:


Hell yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> you can do alot in the shop...like drink :h5:


:roflmao:that what I go to work to do


----------



## 63 VERT

Any daytons for sale ??
You said sale everything?


----------



## lone star

63 VERT said:


> Any daytons for sale ??
> You said sale everything?


i got some 3 prong chrome fluted with black eagles, 

i forgot i had this car, too busy drinkin beer :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> i got some 3 prong chrome fluted with black eagles,
> 
> i forgot i had this car, too busy drinkin beer :biggrin:


what info on shop that did your interior in caddy up by spring or magnolia?


----------



## lone star

I forgot the name. Its been a while, i think budda was the one who referred me. Used to be rollerz only?


----------



## regal ryda

went to register the black plates and got told, to come back Aug 6 so they would be purged from Sin7's name tried to hit me up for 1300 to register, ended up getting them for 126.00


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> went to register the black plates and got told, to come back Aug 6 so they would be purged from Sin7's name tried to hit me up for 1300 to register, ended up getting them for 126.00


dam thats a huge difference??


----------



## regal ryda

her supervisor said they couldnt charge me cause the car is an antique, but that other chick was adamant about gettin that 13....lol


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> her supervisor said they couldnt charge me cause the car is an antique, but that other chick was adamant about gettin that 13....lol


yea ive gotten over like that before...classic plates or antique plates are a grey area to most of those clerks.


----------



## regal ryda

I'm glad for the grey...lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> went to register the black plates and got told, to come back Aug 6 so they would be purged from Sin7's name tried to hit me up for 1300 to register, ended up getting them for 126.00


damn! maybe they wanted you to pay my traffic fines..lol. so you have the MV plates now?? Bonnie finally got a piece of Rooster in her!


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> damn! maybe they wanted you to pay my traffic fines..lol. so you have the MV plates now?? Bonnie finally got a piece of Rooster in her!


yup....you know they had to stay in the inner cirlce...lol, and yes she does


----------



## lone star

what the inner circle yall speak of......


----------



## regal ryda

the TX LIL inner circle....TX OG plates stay in TX


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> i got some 3 prong chrome fluted with black eagles,
> 
> i forgot i had this car, too busy drinkin beer :biggrin:


lol I was asking about a set of 13s my homie fonz is looking for a set nearby?


----------



## lone star

power seat should be here in a couple days, a fat man's friend.


----------



## regal ryda

^^^^^LOL :roflmao:^^^^^^^


----------



## lone star

update - 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/343519-lady-tnt-bad-bad-bad.html#post15808623


----------



## 63 VERT

Dam homie that sucks
I've used power seat tracks out of 70s Cadillacs they fit the a bench seat fine you just need to change the swicth on some to make it look og?


----------



## lone star

switch being not og isnt that big of a deal to me....do the 70s lac tracks bolt to the floors fine?


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> I forgot the name. Its been a while, i think budda was the one who referred me. Used to be rollerz only?


thanx i'll hit him up


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> switch being not og isnt that big of a deal to me....do the 70s lac tracks bolt to the floors fine?


yeah they fit.I get them for about 50 bucks over here. can even be a four door.


----------



## lone star

Word??? Pm me details


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Word??? Pm me details


let me know how this turns out


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

lone star said:


> update -
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/343519-lady-tnt-bad-bad-bad.html#post15808623


damn bro, there was one on craigslist here for a 62 for $250 complete with trim and everything. I didn't see you were looking for some or I would've hooked you up.


----------



## D-Cheeze

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

DAMN...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

63 VERT said:


> Dam homie that sucks
> I've used power seat tracks out of 70s Cadillacs they fit the a bench seat fine you just need to change the swicth on some to make it look og?


Good to know,always learning something new on here .


----------



## 63 VERT

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Good to know,always learning something new on here .


Just make sure it's not a split bench .
I've learned alot on here to.


----------



## lone star

got an update, we have power seat now. after a small bump in the road this finally came in. im not sure if its off an impala, it bolted to the floors fine, and the tracks to the seat fine, but the red cable could have been about 2 inches longer. when bolting the cable housing to the seat frame, the red cable was too short, so i had to rig me something up, but it does work fine...


----------



## lone star

next up on the list is tilt steering....










sorry bout the pic quality its a cell phone shot and the sun was out


----------



## sickthree

^^^ nice


----------



## vouges17

sickthree said:


> ^^^ nice


:yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Got it today thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz

shameless plug...i have power seat for sale minus seat trim...7133851445...lol


----------



## lone star

big C said:


> Got it today thanks homie:thumbsup:


No problem.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lookin good Kenny


----------



## lone star

713ridaz said:


> shameless plug...i have power seat for sale minus seat trim...7133851445...lol


english por favor senor


----------



## Groc006

lone star said:


> next up on the list is tilt steering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout the pic quality its a cell phone shot and the sun was out


Looks Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

Let's see some more pics


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Let's see some more pics


got a 3 day weekend , might mess with the car. :h5:


----------



## Los 210

:drama:


----------



## lone star

scored the setup for the rooster. not quite ready for it, but it was a good deal, and i was planning to go with hilo anyways so i had to jump on it. 3 pump, single piston, adel, probably sell and get adex, 4.5 ton, 2.5 ton probably sell those too. 14s 8s all chromed fittings, all polished setup. complete with cups hoses y block. the whole job. :h5:


----------



## El Enemigo

Pm me on dump n coils how much


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> scored the setup for the rooster. not quite ready for it, but it was a good deal, and i was planning to go with hilo anyways so i had to jump on it. 3 pump, single piston, adel, probably sell and get adex, 4.5 ton, 2.5 ton probably sell those too. 14s 8s all chromed fittings, all polished setup. complete with cups hoses y block. the whole job. :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

I like the hi-low stuff also.


----------



## hittin back bumper

Good luck trying to break those 4.5 in, you should have asked mondo if he had any already broken in


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Hilow is some good shit homie! I also got a three pump setup that I bought from Hilow. It was a lot better for me cause I'm not that far off from chuko town. Anyways good build bro!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> scored the setup for the rooster. not quite ready for it, but it was a good deal, and i was planning to go with hilo anyways so i had to jump on it. 3 pump, single piston, adel, probably sell and get adex, 4.5 ton, 2.5 ton probably sell those too. 14s 8s all chromed fittings, all polished setup. complete with cups hoses y block. the whole job. :h5:



nice setup!


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. Made a lil more progress, nothin worth posting. Cant put all my secrets out there


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## sickthree

lone star said:


> Thanks fellas. Made a lil more progress, nothin worth posting. Cant put all my secrets out there


Yes you can


----------



## TRAVIESO87

just sent you a text on the adel and coils fam


----------



## edelmiro13

Can we get some juice on this duece!!!


----------



## rivman

Yeah, what he said!^^


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> scored the setup for the rooster. not quite ready for it, but it was a good deal, and i was planning to go with hilo anyways so i had to jump on it. 3 pump, single piston, adel, probably sell and get adex, 4.5 ton, 2.5 ton probably sell those too. 14s 8s all chromed fittings, all polished setup. complete with cups hoses y block. the whole job. :h5:


damn... u gone set the deuce on the bumper ken?:loco:


----------



## lone star

:dunno:


----------



## Skim

CUT THIS BITCH


----------



## lone star

think im gona sell it and buy some horses


----------



## rivman

Haha. Wtf???? Turning into a good 'ol country boy are you?


----------



## edelmiro13

Awww man the damn rancho got u wanting live stock!!! No Manches ese..... Juice it roll it do a few then let's just trade um up


----------



## 8t4mc

DID YOU SELL THOSE 2 1/2 TON SPRINGS?


----------



## lone star

Will trade for farm equipment, mules, overalls, and or skoal......also need surgery, because i allegedly "fell off" hno:


----------



## rivman

Hahahahaaa. 

"Fell off"....doubt that from you.


----------



## miguel62

CUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## lone star

Sold


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Sold



whaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

Bullshit !!!


----------



## lone star

Gone


----------



## rivman

Serio?? Wtf??


----------



## miguel62

huh??


----------



## lone star

Yeap fell OFF


----------



## Skim

nicca smoked out and gone off that shermin


----------



## lone star

I dun been to college i dun went to pen ima come down still smokin 3 fer ten


----------



## D-Cheeze

I call bullshit


----------



## rivman

I agree w señor queso!!


----------



## lone star

I dunno mang, IONO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Rooster sold???


----------



## Big Hollywood

bamp for updates on the Rooster


----------



## LaidbackLuis

throw back pic until Kenny updates us


----------



## rivman

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 544414
> 
> 
> throw back pic until Kenny updates us


Thanks, cus who knows wtf this guy is doing????






















LOL. Sup Kenny.


----------



## lone star

On the way to transport the car the fuckin thing came unhitched, and flipped the trailer. Total loss.


/end topic


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> On the way to transport the car the fuckin thing came unhitched, and flipped the trailer. Total loss.
> 
> 
> /end topic


damn thats messed up Kenny, hope they cash you out


----------



## Los 210

:wow:


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> On the way to transport the car the fuckin thing came unhitched, and flipped the trailer. Total loss.
> 
> 
> /end topic


I'll take it like that and ill pick it up no pics needed


----------



## lone star

Pics of what.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Tell me your lying...

Until then....


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Pics of what.....


The flipped 62


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Nice find....


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> The flipped 62


Just turn your phone upside down.....lol


----------



## lone star

ok ok , i didnt flip the car over. just collecting parts....today i scored this.










and tonight im taking a road trip...










updates soon


----------



## Coca Pearl

i knew you was bsing us. with me knowing you. you will not let i car flip without taking action


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Thnk God... Always liked this 62.


----------



## lone star

scored a new backbone for the rooster. thanks to the homie regal ryda for putting me down with mr texas massacre (good seller by the way) shot up north and picked it up. dropped it off at the homie fineline's to tie up loose ends on the frame, its pretty much done just some odds and ends, also got 4 arms and 2 trailing arms getting molded, the rooster is on the move.



















since i got the ford 9, im going to do a 4 wheel disc


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice upgrades!


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> scored a new backbone for the rooster. thanks to the homie* regal ryda *for putting me down with *mr texas massacre *(good seller by the way) shot up north and picked it up. dropped it off at the homie *fineline*'s to tie up loose ends on the frame, its pretty much done just some odds and ends, also got 4 arms and 2 trailing arms getting molded, the rooster is on the move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i got the ford 9, im going to do a 4 wheel disc


them arre some good homie's to deal with.....


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> scored a new backbone for the rooster. thanks to the homie regal ryda for putting me down with mr texas massacre (good seller by the way) shot up north and picked it up. dropped it off at the homie fineline's to tie up loose ends on the frame, its pretty much done just some odds and ends, also got 4 arms and 2 trailing arms getting molded, the rooster is on the move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i got the ford 9, im going to do a 4 wheel disc


thats nice looks like its molded already great score:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Its molded for the most part. Id say its about 85% done.


----------



## edelmiro13

Bigg money shot caller car will be done in no time the way your moving !!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

should have hit me up. could have got a beer.


----------



## lone star

Sin7 said:


> should have hit me up. could have got a beer.


it was a last minute thing. i wanted to go next weekend but the homie has other plans, and im going to a cookoff, so we made the decision to get up and go on a 1 day notice. always next time


----------



## miguel62

:drama::fool2:


----------



## lone star

little progress. mr fineline working on the frame. trimmed a little off the front of the crossmember so those tie rods fasho wont be rubbing. also ordered a Y bone from empire along with brackets to convert the versaille rear end over. looking at front disc brake conversions now so i can have that 4 wheel disc brake nomsayin, and not "fall off" a cliff.




















was going to sell this front end stuff but since its chrome im gonna go ahead and throw that on there too after paint. :h5:


----------



## texasgold

Gonna be breaking boys "off"


----------



## regal ryda

doin work homie


----------



## vouges17

looking good Ken


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

x2 texas up in this section thick! no offense sleep lol!


----------



## Impslap

Looking good, homie. Can't wait to see you post a vid of this badboy in the air.


----------



## npazzin

man i bet you got a deal on that frame, chris is a good dude to deal with


----------



## lone star

Thanks everyone.....yea chris put me down pretty good. Couldnt have asked for a smoother deal.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> little progress. mr fineline working on the frame. trimmed a little off the front of the crossmember so those tie rods fasho wont be rubbing. also ordered a Y bone from empire along with brackets to convert the versaille rear end over. looking at front disc brake conversions now so i can have that 4 wheel disc brake nomsayin, and not "fall off" a cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was going to sell this front end stuff but since its chrome im gonna go ahead and throw that on there too after paint. :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!


----------



## edelmiro13

Ballin!!!!


----------



## lone star

You might be. Im broke. Done fucked off my whole check on beer and poker


----------



## lone star

Weather is fucking up the rotation. Maybe pics tonight.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

weather and sinus headache.


----------



## lone star

Sin7 said:


> weather and sinus headache.


shit my allergies are going haywire. eyes look like i been smoking them marijuana cigarettes


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> You might be. Im broke. Done fucked off my whole check on beer and poker


Been broke was living off old money....looking good on the build guess ima have to do a frame in order to get that duece


----------



## lone star

Ima take it to ky when its done.....trade


----------



## edelmiro13

Sounds good title in hand


----------



## Too-Low

lone star said:


> scored the setup for the rooster. not quite ready for it, but it was a good deal, and i was planning to go with hilo anyways so i had to jump on it. 3 pump, single piston, adel, probably sell and get adex, 4.5 ton, 2.5 ton probably sell those too. 14s 8s all chromed fittings, all polished setup. complete with cups hoses y block. the whole job. :h5:




*IVE BEEN WANTING TO SEE THIS CAR JUICED THEN THE OTHER HALF OF ME IS SCREAMING NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD LUCK MAN ANXIOUS TO TO SEE IT hno:hno:
*


----------



## texasgold

This car's wack....just like the owner


----------



## npazzin

texasgold said:


> This car's wack....just like the owner



don't know the guy but, hows that? or you just a hater? everyones owned a "G" body lol


----------



## lone star

Too many coronas


----------



## npazzin

one is too many, and a hundreds not enough! lol


----------



## lone star

He prob had a dozen, being that the texans played today.


----------



## texasgold

Fuk this build....dude out there farming vegetables and selling hay...#1hatter here


----------



## rivman

I agree....pichi farmer Kenny:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star

selling hay isnt bad side money....


----------



## texasgold

Lol


----------



## rivman

HA!


----------



## lone star

i aint done shit all weekend. fuck this car


----------



## texasgold

You may need another phone call to motivate the build


----------



## lone star

hno:


----------



## npazzin

lol


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> You may need another phone call to motivate the build


fuck lowriding, i joined a cook off team theres an event next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

must be chicken


----------



## lone star

raise and slaughter our own out in rosharon tx.


----------



## rivman

Orale *******!


----------



## lone star

pretty soon we gona brew our own beer too lol


----------



## rivman

And moonshine!


----------



## lone star

scrapped the frame and made a smoker, fuck it


----------



## npazzin

man after readin this again, sounds racist as hell lol 



npazzin said:


> must be chicken


----------



## lone star

i love chicken...cooked any kind of way...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

lone star said:


> scrapped the frame and made a smoker, fuck it



NICE CUSTOM WHEELS HOMIE!


----------



## lone star

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE CUSTOM WHEELS HOMIE!


lol its for a cowboys fan. my neighbor makes bbq pits...its going to be blue and silver....


----------



## lone star

last pic of the car in his stock uniform.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Nice...


----------



## king debo

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Big Hollywood

qui qui ri quiiiii


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> last pic of the car in his stock uniform.



:shocked: get'er done


----------



## lone star

did a little bit today after work. got side tracked on the y bone /bracket purchase so i had to find another supplier. got it on the way...tore apart the rear end (no ****) so it will be easier to work with when the brackets get welded on it...


----------



## Big Hollywood

lone star said:


> did a little bit today after work. got side tracked on the y bone /bracket purchase so i had to find another supplier. got it on the way...tore apart the rear end (no ****) so it will be easier to work with when the brackets get welded on it...


versailles rear end to tuck skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

YOU GOTA ROADSTAR FOR A HOSE REEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:



so whens dinner?


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> YOU GOTA ROADSTAR FOR A HOSE REEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> so whens dinner?


with engraved spinner lol. 


chicken breast tonight.


----------



## npazzin

need address, ill bring the beers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol

its really too bad you dont have all four!


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> need address, ill bring the beers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol
> 
> its really too bad you dont have all four!


this was the 5th wheel off my regal. i had a set of 5 matching ...


----------



## npazzin

well YOU FUCKED UP BY GETTIN RID OF EM, from what i know here those are harder to find that D's or Z's !


----------



## lone star

Yeah they are rare, i know who i sold them to, so when i save my pennies maybe i can buy them back..


----------



## npazzin

You could be that lucky


----------



## big C

lone star said:


> this was the 5th wheel off my regal. i had a set of 5 matching ...


Damn seth lacys old rag 61 fuck the wheels where did you get those 4 dope ass 6x9 grills lol


----------



## lone star

Haha...they were pretty player.


----------



## Dylante63




----------



## Dylante63

lone star said:


>


 you gonna take the 3rd member out and inspect it? nice build sure it will be awesome.


----------



## Dino




----------



## 8t4mc

hey home boy your box went out today..please let me know when it arrives.

Thanks for the business!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lookin good bro


----------



## texasgold

npazzin said:


> well YOU FUCKED UP BY GETTIN RID OF EM, from what i know here those are harder to find that D's or Z's !


the Houston/Pasadena/Rosharon area, have 4 sets that I know of...thats pretty good for a 100 mile radius



lone star said:


> Yeah they are rare, i know who i sold them to, so when i save my pennies maybe i can buy them back..


and fuk this build again....yea I said it......

beers this weekend maybe??


----------



## lone star

Dylante63 said:


> you gonna take the 3rd member out and inspect it? nice build sure it will be awesome.


Yea. I left it in there to line up the yoke with the frame tunnel so we have something to go off of when welding the brackets. Once brackets get weldedim going to take out the assembly...but it spins very freely as did the axles....so im thinking it should be ok....going to do axle bearings for sure and a gasket for the 3rd, im assuming it calls for one???


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> hey home boy your box went out today..please let me know when it arrives.
> 
> Thanks for the business!!


Nice...


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> the Houston/Pasadena/Rosharon area, have 4 sets that I know of...thats pretty good for a 100 mile radius
> 
> 
> 
> and fuk this build again....yea I said it......
> 
> beers this weekend maybe??


Im down. Yall should come next weekend for brazoria co fair....its the biggest in texas, lotta bbq, lotta beer.


----------



## Catalyzed

texasgold said:


> the Houston/Pasadena/Rosharon area, have 4 sets that I know of...thats pretty good for a 100 mile radius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beers this weekend maybe??


*Make that 5 if you go few miles pass Rosharon in Clute*


----------



## lone star

Roosters in clute wake you up???


----------



## Catalyzed

Wake up? I work nights


----------



## lone star




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Im tallying up a list of items needed to finish this car....anyone want to sponsor


----------



## npazzin

shit foo, theres some of us makin that list just to drive it, much less finnish a car! lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

lone star said:


> Im tallying up a list of items needed to finish this car....anyone want to sponsor


JD Hustle Harder :dunno:


----------



## Skim

kenny you gonna y bar or wishbone route?


----------



## lone star

Skim said:


> kenny you gonna y bar or wishbone route?


 done wishbone 3 times. gona try something different. actually im doing alot of things different with this car. ive never had a full frame wrap car, never had more than 8 batts, and never ran a y bone or a ford 9.... these showed up today, y bone scheduled to be here tomorrow, should get them mocked up soon. along with wrapped/molded suspension on the chassis....then break it all down for paint or powdercoat. not sure if i want to chrome anything, still undecided on that.







still need 1 .disc brake front kit 2. complete bushing/balljoint/body bushing kit 3. batteries 4. figure what im gona do with this powerglide, either rebuild or ditch for 350 or something 5. rear end bearings/brake overhaul 6. rechrome bumpers 7. adex 8. 44 roof /install/repaint the car 9. chrome or no chrome.


----------



## Big Hollywood

I'm excited to see that 44 in the deuce


----------



## Dylante63

lone star said:


> Yea. I left it in there to line up the yoke with the frame tunnel so we have something to go off of when welding the brackets. Once brackets get weldedim going to take out the assembly...but it spins very freely as did the axles....so im thinking it should be ok....going to do axle bearings for sure and a gasket for the 3rd, im assuming it calls for one???


Ya there's a gasket and copper washers for the studs. I think I am going to run a Y bone on mine. My frame has the tabs welded for the wishbone but I haven't cut the crossmember yet. I think the Y bone looks cleaner.


----------



## lone star

Aiming for this weekend on the frame. I will post pics of it mocked with the ybone laid out and locked up using jacks and stands. What are u working on dylante?


----------



## npazzin

ditch the powerglide for atleast a 350th, if not an overdrive. the 350th fits, thas what i put in my 64, but you do have to cut down the front section of the drive shaft. im thinkin its like two an a half inches, but ain't been under tha car in a while, plus i still need to get mine done so i can't give you exact measurements. by the way, you can't get no better than CHROME!!!!!


----------



## lone star

Yeah i figure since the motor will be out and on the frame easy to work on its a good time to take care of this leaky cast iron powerglide.


----------



## npazzin

shit they all leak LOL, i took mine out of my 76monte before i sold it an had it rebuilt like a year ago. would have loved to put in a 700 or any other overdrive, but the 350th was a gm replacement for the powerglide so the casing is damn near close to the same mounting measurement. i really didn't wana fuck with relocating the transmission crossmember.


----------



## 8t4mc

npazzin said:


> ditch the powerglide for atleast a 350th, if not an overdrive. the 350th fits, thas what i put in my 64, but you do have to cut down the front section of the drive shaft. im thinkin its like two an a half inches, but ain't been under tha car in a while, plus i still need to get mine done so i can't give you exact measurements. by the way, you can't get no better than CHROME!!!!!


the 350 short tail goes in with no mods to the drive shaft..thats whats in mine.


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Yeah i figure since the motor will be out and on the frame easy to work on its a good time to take care of this leaky cast iron powerglide.


Powerglide all day son!!! Mine has zero leaks


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Powerglide all day son!!! Mine has zero leaks


Mine aint got no drain pan....


----------



## edelmiro13

Say what?


----------



## lone star

Cast iron powerglides dont have a drain pan.....


----------



## Dylante63

lone star said:


> Aiming for this weekend on the frame. I will post pics of it mocked with the ybone laid out and locked up using jacks and stands. What are u working on dylante?


63 Impala


----------



## king debo

350 turbo with a mild shift kit..


----------



## Coca Pearl

just go all out and get you a 700r:bowrofl:


----------



## Skim

kenny make sure u reinforce the y bar / banana bar bracket. a lot of the weight gets put on that and a good 3 wheel will make it fold over.


----------



## lone star

Skim said:


> kenny make sure u reinforce the y bar / banana bar bracket. a lot of the weight gets put on that and a good 3 wheel will make it fold over.


Yea that was one of my concerns, even though i dont like to 3 wheel......which end of the y bar have u seen fold?


----------



## edelmiro13

Skim said:


> kenny make sure u reinforce the y bar / banana bar bracket. a lot of the weight gets put on that and a good 3 wheel will make it fold over.


What would be an over kill on reinforcing them Skim? What thickness should the brackets be overall ?


----------



## DJLATIN

:roflmao:


lone star said:


> Cast iron powerglides dont have a drain pan.....


----------



## 8t4mc

Skim said:


> kenny make sure u reinforce the y bar / banana bar bracket. a lot of the weight gets put on that and a good 3 wheel will make it fold over.


can you elaborate on this tony..Im no expert but the the y bone/bannana bar is not a load bearing part of the rear suspension.Its there primarily to keep the pinion angle stationary.With the addition of the y bone and removing the pan hard its needed to add that second mounting point on the y bone to eliminate the side to side movement. My thoughts were that since the y bone that a n w sells can actually rotate/pivot at the rear mounting point it would take the TWEAK out of that location. 
Discuss please..


----------



## lone star

Y bone showed up today. Thanks to member a&w for coming thru while other suppliers slept on the transaction. More pics soon


----------



## npazzin

whos "a&w" ?


----------



## lone star

A member who has a y bone topic in classifieds


----------



## npazzin

oh ok, whats the price for one? does he sell em or just that one?


----------



## lone star

About 250....he sells them.


----------



## npazzin

damn thats a whole lot better than what i was told! can you post some pics of it so i don't have to look through a shit load of threads to find it? ya i been drinkin already! lol


----------



## lone star

Ill take some today.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

8t4mc said:


> the 350 short tail goes in with no mods to the drive shaft..thats whats in mine.


x2


----------



## miguel62

Ta bueno la comida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## edelmiro13

wheres the pic? or are you at the super show


----------



## lone star

Lazy weekend. Didnt work out as planned....:/


----------



## ABRAXASS

Whats up Ken :wave:


----------



## lone star

Wusthedeal


----------



## lone star

a little update, framework and arms are almost done. 

brackets came in, nothin special










needed a little attention on the X and lower crossmember in this pic











put a little reinforcement










molded up










i should get frame back this weekend. change of plans. once i get the frame back im going to mock it all up and fill in the rough spots and smooth it out, and probably put the project on hold for major progress , hopefully break ground on the shop after new years so i have to get somethings in order for that




til then, just collect cheap parts until then


----------



## regal ryda

I have a chrome sway bar for the low


----------



## lone star

sponsor me....im on a budget, shop gona set me back a convertible impala.


----------



## npazzin

so thats all your gonna reinforce?


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> sponsor me....im on a budget, shop gona set me back a convertible impala.


Shit i need you as my sponsor, building shops and full frame cars and shit...lol


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> so thats all your gonna reinforce?


Im not doin the metal work, what area are u talkin about


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Shit i need you as my sponsor, building shops and full frame cars and shit...lol


Its cheaper to drink beer than it is to build cars fast, thats my secret


----------



## npazzin

:roflmao:


lone star said:


> Its cheaper to drink beer than it is to build cars fast, thats my secret


----------



## npazzin

so you not doin a full wrap?



lone star said:


> Im not doin the metal work, what area are u talkin about


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> so you not doin a full wrap?


It is a full wrap. It was about 80% done when i got it.


----------



## regal ryda

npazzin said:


> so you not doin a full wrap?


frame is already wrapped and molded these areas wasnt done.....


----------



## npazzin

oh, you get that from chris? maybe i just forgot


----------



## lone star

Yes sir. Just needed some loose ends tied up.


----------



## npazzin

right on, bet that should speed things up a bit!


----------



## lone star

Uppers and lowers are done. Fineline hydraulics gettin down.


----------



## regal ryda

Shoulda went gbody unbreakables on them arms Ken


----------



## lone star

In hindsight you are right....fuck it


----------



## regal ryda

just buy spares, cause you know when you break one thats when they wont have any in stock:facepalm:


----------



## lone star

Are unbreakables only for uppers? Im not familiar


----------



## regal ryda

ive heard of lowers too but the uppers are more common to breaking


----------



## 8t4mc

theres no such thing as unbreakable in a hydraulic application.


----------



## lone star

I somewhat agree. I think its a gimmick?


----------



## KERTWOOD

8t4mc said:


> theres no such thing as unbreakable in a hydraulic application.


 X2, but for ball joint applications, Go with Napa's heavy duty. Seems to be the better choice for strength and durability.


----------



## 8t4mc

KERTWOOD said:


> X2, but for ball joint applications, Go with Napa's heavy duty. Seems to be the better choice for strength and durability.


correct..


----------



## Too-Low

:drama:


----------



## lone star

Interesting. Well im building the car not to hop it 10 times trying to gain 3 inches. But lick it 3 or 4 times get some air.


----------



## king debo

KERTWOOD said:


> X2, but for ball joint applications, Go with Napa's heavy duty. Seems to be the better choice for strength and durability.


Those are what I've always used, a little spendy but they are def better


----------



## vouges17

lone star said:


> Interesting. Well im building the car not to hop it 10 times trying to gain 3 inches. But lick it 3 or 4 times get some air.


:shocked: whats good Ken


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Interesting. Well im building the car not to hop it 10 times trying to gain 3 inches. But lick it 3 or 4 times get some air.


^^^^^^^^^^^ dang ol dang


----------



## TRAVIESO87

If you need someone to paint it hit me up bro I'll hook it up


----------



## edelmiro13

What's good


----------



## lone star

Chassis is pretty much done just waiting to pick it up.


----------



## vouges17

lone star said:


> Chassis is pretty much done just waiting to pick it up.[/QUOTE
> 
> thats whats up


----------



## lone star

yea hopefully bring it home saturday. :dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Chassis is pretty much done just waiting to pick it up.


Andale pronto man


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Andale pronto man


made some progress today. brought the frame home 80 miles on a trailer that was too small, but fuck it, borrowing is better than buying right now...


----------



## lone star

transferring brackets was kind of tricky. didnt have a stock impala rear on hand and didnt have a driveshaft, so had to do some measuring. going to run a slip yoke driveshaft, so it should clean up whatever slack is left from rear being to forward or too far back, but i think we got it sqaured away pretty good. backyard boogie.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: progress lookin good


----------



## lone star

mr fineline himself the man behind the millermatic...dam good work and not trying to get rich.


----------



## lone star

heres the trailing arms. going to run coil under., but forgot the deep cups so have to do that myself. i like the look of coil under, also want to run a rear sway bar. i think the versaille rear , sway bar and coil under is a classic look. may add shock towers since they are gone...


----------



## lone star

uppers and lowers done.


----------



## lone star

again had no stock impala rear, but the guy i got the brackets from, chopped the axle tube instead of cutting backets, which turned out to be better for me, because we went off the seam on the axle tube to guide were the brackets go. placement of brackets can push the rear too far forward or too far back.










rear end ready for tear down. going to do wheel bearings and overhaul the brakes. the other bearings are good.


----------



## lone star

frame pics.


----------



## edelmiro13

Looking good there keep pushing I want to have a nice 62 next year !!!


----------



## lone star

got the paintjob for the rooster prepaid. me and my neighbor are going to paint it (hes a painter) and ill be the helper. going to redo it black. but thats later down the line. traded this car for the paint work. this was my work beater, he needs a work car and i need a paint job. basically paying for the car with labor. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Looking good there keep pushing I want to have a nice 62 next year !!!


big progess today from being at a stand still. still got a long road. but since im this far. im going to go ahead and mold the frame smooth (doesnt need much) and paint it. going to get all the bushings and stuff and mock up the chassis. then tear it down. think im going to chrome some stuff. but im waiting til after new years. looking to break ground on the building after new years. 


heres the backyard for it. no restrictions or permits needed out here, so its all good.


----------



## lone star

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: progress lookin good


thanks man. slow boogie, but im in no rush. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> frame pics.





lone star said:


> got the paintjob for the rooster prepaid. me and my neighbor are going to paint it (hes a painter) and ill be the helper. going to redo it black. but thats later down the line. traded this car for the paint work. this was my work beater, he needs a work car and i need a paint job. basically paying for the car with labor. :biggrin:


heres the rich man here givin away cars and molding frames


----------



## lone star

Giving away lol.....


----------



## npazzin

lota nice work in this thread!


----------



## lone star

Thanks but i just remembered, forgot to cut out rear body bushing holes. Id guess thats kinda important lol


----------



## jjfrom713

Nice lone star I've found a nice duece in houston just nice too sure its a project I can handle w my tight budget what problems are runing into with this duece


----------



## lone star

So far i havent ran into any problems. Yet: im sure there will be bumps in the road coming. Theres enuff info on this site. Plus with a lil help anyone can build a backyard frame off car. Just takes time. What are you looking to do with your car?


----------



## Big Hollywood

will the frame be sprayed black? red? patterns/stripes? I'm diggin the build and all the reinforcement fab :thumbsup: Hell of a '62 to start off with!


----------



## lone star

Frame plan is gloss black. Ive thrown around the idea of painting the car red. If i do decide that,....then red frame. No patterns leafing or stripes on the frame. I think thats show car stuff. I dont do very many shows.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Right on, love it! Not a show guy myself


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Dam, I forgot about the covered body mount hole. Hopefully ur neighbor can help u out


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> again had no stock impala rear, but the guy i got the brackets from, chopped the axle tube instead of cutting backets, which turned out to be better for me, because we went off the seam on the axle tube to guide were the brackets go. placement of brackets can push the rear too far forward or too far back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear end ready for tear down. going to do wheel bearings and overhaul the brakes. the other bearings are good.


dude you got those brackets from must have been a cool dude..just saying...Holler at me when your ready for that slip shaft..I could also give you some good advice on a hardcore frame paint.


----------



## lone star

Big Hollywood said:


> Right on, love it! Not a show guy myself


i used to be into shows, but not down with giving someone money to show off my car....should be the other way around.


----------



## lone star

FineLine said:


> Dam, I forgot about the covered body mount hole. Hopefully ur neighbor can help u out


we got it covered. we do it all in rosharon, from full framed lows, to ridin horses....


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> dude you got those brackets from must have been a cool dude..just saying...Holler at me when your ready for that slip shaft..I could also give you some good advice on a hardcore frame paint.


frame paint is coming soon, first need to mock it all up to make sure it fits, and doesnt rub anything etc.


----------



## lone star

today i test fit the versaille with the roadstars.....calipers clear find and everything seems good...


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> we got it covered. we do it all in rosharon, from full framed lows, to ridin horses....


Mayne where's your boots, hat and belt buckle you doing that all wrong.....lol


----------



## lone star

cut out the front for cylinders.....










finally put the creeper to use, ive owned this thing for over 10yrs and never really used it....came in handy today....put the frame under the patio need to order disc brake front to get a full mocked rolling chassis....


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Mayne where's your boots, hat and belt buckle you doing that all wrong.....lol


city slicker on horse. notice the tall boy on the ground lol


----------



## edelmiro13

Love them roadstars !!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> city slicker on horse. notice the tall boy on the ground lol


Yeah making me thirsty to bad the don't sell on Sundays here.... Liking that look of the disc brakes


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Yeah making me thirsty to bad the don't sell on Sundays here.... Liking that look of the disc brakes


Dont sell on sunday??? Dam , i had me several tall boys. U need to come back to texas!


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> mr fineline himself the man behind the millermatic...dam good work and not trying to get rich.


let him know he needs to get some progress done on the ride sittingt in the garage on jackstands....


----------



## regal ryda

still got them black wheels for me


----------



## lone star

Yeap still got them.


----------



## king debo

lone star said:


> Frame plan is gloss black. Ive thrown around the idea of painting the car red. If i do decide that,....then red frame. No patterns leafing or stripes on the frame. I think thats show car stuff. I dont do very many shows.


Now this deuce would look real mean painted Red..Red frame, interior, spokes and body :thumbsup: Making great progress Lonestar


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Now this deuce would look real mean painted Red..Red frame, interior, spokes and body :thumbsup: Making great progress Lonestar


thanks. i dont want to look too much like the one from majestics detroit. thats a badass car by the way. i was thinking red with maybe the side molding insert black with blck wheels....just know just throwing around ideas.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> thanks. i dont want to look too much like the one from majestics detroit. thats a badass car by the way. i was thinking red with maybe the side molding insert black with blck wheels....just know just throwing around ideas.


thats a good combo too I'm thinkin of doin my inserts black too or vinegretted gold leaf


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> thats a good combo too I'm thinkin of doin my inserts black too or vinegretted gold leaf


red with black whels....or red w/ chrome wheels? or red w red wheels


----------



## KERRBSS

lone star said:


> red with black whels....or red w/ chrome wheels? or red w red wheels


Black wheels for sure. Not a fan of chrome wheels but that's just me. Nice build by the way. Been watching since the start.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> red with black whels....or red w/ chrome wheels? or red w red wheels


red with black just says hey look at me love me....definately black shoes w/ red white walls


----------



## lone star

im leaning for black wheels. 1. they are like new. 2. they are the first set to my knowledge of black powder coated roadstars. selaed the deal yesterday on the paint job. got all the major components, frame, wheels setup car and paint job. just gotta to make it happen.


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

regal ryda said:


> red with black just says hey look at me love me....definately black shoes w/ red white walls


Red whitewalls would be badazz


----------



## Coca Pearl

for my two cents. keep it the color as you have it. freshin up the black paint.


----------



## edelmiro13

Coca Pearl said:


> for my two cents. keep it the color as you have it. freshin up the black paint.


Yup I agree keep it black and besides you like turquoise better....lol


----------



## lone star

How bout red and black bowlin ball swirl..........


----------



## rivman

Stop playing!


----------



## king debo

Black on black, have the frame chromed.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

as bad ass as your black 60 rag was I would go back black on rooster.


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Stop playing!


u dont like marble paint 



king debo said:


> Black on black, have the frame chromed.


i could just imagine the hours spent to polish a frame for chrome.





DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> as bad ass as your black 60 rag was I would go back black on rooster.


thanks. im a sucker for black and red interior.


----------



## Coca Pearl

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> as bad ass as your black 60 rag was I would go back black on rooster.


or he could have kept the 60 rag. but i he couldn't here kenny rogers playing on the kenwood when driving down the freeway...


----------



## lone star

Actually i prefer johnny cash....


----------



## lone star

did another mock up today, this time complete with calipers and wheels. also measure for the slip drive shaft.

about ride height.










this would be laid out.



















good clearance.










lifted.





























going to try and order the slip drive and solid bearing tomorrow, then disc front to mock up the front end.


still have more things to do to the frame before sand blasting. shave off the panhard mount, add shock towers. smooth some more....but atleast it looks more like a chassis now.


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Actually i prefer johnny cash....


I know thats right!!!

always got crazy looks jammin cash in my lowrider.

frame looks good


----------



## texasgold

Black with red guts...and black wheels with a red line on the dish.

That is all


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Actually i prefer johnny cash....


I prefer Toby Keith myself, with a lil Lynard Skynard or Big n Rich for the party moments 


Love the look I get when playin country (no western yes there is a difference)in my rides


----------



## regal ryda

looks like the black wheels are winning


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> I prefer Toby Keith myself, with a lil Lynard Skynard or Big n Rich for the party moments
> 
> 
> Love the look I get when playin country (no western yes there is a difference)in my rides


get the hell out of here!!


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> get the hell out of here!!


real talk them shits is in my ipod as we speak, my musical tastes are ecclectic


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> real talk them shits is in my ipod as we speak, my musical tastes are ecclectic


your kool in my book mike.. real talk


----------



## ABRAXASS

T T T


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> I prefer Toby Keith myself, with a lil Lynard Skynard or Big n Rich for the party moments
> 
> 
> Love the look I get when playin country (no western yes there is a difference)in my rides


Explain country vs western......


----------



## Big Hollywood

Affirmative @ black wheels, with the same color scheme you have now - and the mockup looks great man, no corners cut :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Explain country vs western......


western has a lazy sometimes down beat nothing really good happens whereas country is more upbeat and you can actually dance to the beat, to me its kinda like western (the blues) and country (hip hop)....lol


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> western has a lazy sometimes down beat nothing really good happens whereas country is more upbeat and you can actually dance to the beat, to me its kinda like western (the blues) and country (hip hop)....lol


nice analogy mike.


----------



## JOHNER

Nice progress! frame and wheels look great,hating on your back yard lol..


----------



## OVERTIME

car looks good and frame and suspension looks like its going to be nice . i think you have your calipers backwards on your axle though they should be facing the back on the versailles.


----------



## WUTITDU

Nice reading this that Iam not the only one listenig to country in this lowrider world , Jamey Johnson is my favorite though. Oh and nice thread on the deuce.:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

music choice means nothing but to the one that enjoys listening too it!!! most people assume that if your into lowriding, you have to listen to hip hop or rap music. but they don't understand that lowriding has been around a hell of a lot longer that hiphop or rap!!!!! in other words, if you like it "JAM THAT SHIT"


----------



## lone star

Big Hollywood said:


> Affirmative @ black wheels, with the same color scheme you have now - and the mockup looks great man, no corners cut :thumbsup:


thanks for the input 



regal ryda said:


> western has a lazy sometimes down beat nothing really good happens whereas country is more upbeat and you can actually dance to the beat, to me its kinda like western (the blues) and country (hip hop)....lol


i see....i prefer classic country. thats not all i listen to. i like rap, before 1998. and 80's





johner956 said:


> Nice progress! frame and wheels look great,hating on your back yard lol..


its small compared to others in the area...



OVERTIME said:


> car looks good and frame and suspension looks like its going to be nice . i think you have your calipers backwards on your axle though they should be facing the back on the versailles.


you know when i was mocking it up, i knew something wasnt right about the calipers. putting them in the front didnt make sense. thanks for pointing that out. i guess they can essentially go on either way??



WUTITDU said:


> Nice reading this that Iam not the only one listenig to country in this lowrider world , Jamey Johnson is my favorite though. Oh and nice thread on the deuce.:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> music choice means nothing but to the one that enjoys listening too it!!! most people assume that if your into lowriding, you have to listen to hip hop or rap music. but they don't understand that lowriding has been around a hell of a lot longer that hiphop or rap!!!!! in other words, if you like it "JAM THAT SHIT"


true, but some shit i just cant stand. like new rap, new country, lil wayne and the rest of the clowns.


----------



## npazzin

AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lone star said:


> true, but some shit i just cant stand. like new rap, new country, lil wayne and the rest of the clowns.


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> Actually i prefer johnny cash....


walking the line huh


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> walking the line huh


Thats a fan favorite...


----------



## npazzin

"ring of fire" lol :rimshot:


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> "ring of fire" lol :rimshot:


Thats one song i dont care for. I prefer wanted man, home of the blues, cry cry cry....


----------



## npazzin

johnnys cool, i prefer the funk!!! or some other shit like "fame" david bowie, but you gotta have the stones "can't you hear me knockin" !!!!!!


----------



## Royalty

What about nickelback Kenny?


----------



## lone star

Royalty said:


> What about nickelback Kenny?


:rimshot:


----------



## npazzin

id rather listen to a honda with that coffee can muffler runnin on three cylinders all night! 

nickleback is some real whack shit!!!!


Royalty said:


> What about nickelback Kenny?


----------



## lone star

Ha that was funny.


----------



## Royalty

npazzin said:


> id rather listen to a honda with that coffee can muffler runnin on three cylinders all night!
> 
> nickleback is some real whack shit!!!!


Yeah it was bad we were trying to enjoy the paint on jackpot. The owner of the garage it was in getting work done kept turning that shit up louder and louder till we were all outside. I guess he wanted us to leave.


----------



## lone star

Me and the woman were talkin about that night last sunday.....


----------



## lone star

Todays progress was i stopped at autozone and bought lug nuts for the rear end. I have to mock it all up tomorrow again. Unfortunately. And remeasure for the slip drive shaft. Want to make sure its right when it arrives. Solid bearing and slip shaft.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

So you have to modify the position on rear end with a slip yoke? I'm running a Toyota rear end was thinking of using slip yoke not too sure of advantages of slip yoke though


----------



## edelmiro13

6TRAE_DROP said:


> So you have to modify the position on rear end with a slip yoke? I'm running a Toyota rear end was thinking of using slip yoke not too sure of advantages of slip yoke though


Highly recommend using a slip yoke regardless of what rear end your using on an x frame


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Todays progress was i stopped at autozone and bought lug nuts for the rear end. I have to mock it all up tomorrow again. Unfortunately. And remeasure for the slip drive shaft. Want to make sure its right when it arrives. Solid bearing and slip shaft.


where you getting it from?


----------



## lone star

6TRAE_DROP said:


> So you have to modify the position on rear end with a slip yoke? I'm running a Toyota rear end was thinking of using slip yoke not too sure of advantages of slip yoke though


if you want to run a solid carrier bearing you will NEED a slip yoke. unless you want to destroy the bearing within the first 100 yards. trust me, been there. the slip drive shaft allows you to ride locked up if thats what you like. it also saves all the stress from the bearing, or if you have a 1 piece driveshaft car, it saves it from jamming into the transmission, ....pretty much its the best thing to do.


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> where you getting it from?


big rich on here. just have to re-measure to make sure . you know. measure twice cut once. this time ill be sure to be sober 

he is the best price so far, plus i rather give my money to a fellow lowrider than some place that doesnt care if im a return customer.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Todays progress was i stopped at autozone and bought lug nuts for the rear end. I have to mock it all up tomorrow again. Unfortunately. And remeasure for the slip drive shaft. Want to make sure its right when it arrives. Solid bearing and slip shaft.


Bob (USF 63) has some place he ordered his rear shaft from that gave the shaft, slip yoke and solid carrier for like 273 I think hit him up


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> Bob (USF 63) has some place he ordered his rear shaft from that gave the shaft, slip yoke and solid carrier for like 273 I think hit him up


there no longer doing them.


----------



## lone star

Are we talkin bout that boy dicks


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Are we talkin bout that boy dicks


Ahh.....that just sounded wrong!


----------



## texasgold

Too many 16oz...i bet he wakes up in his backyard


----------



## lone star

Dicks driveshaft foo.....


----------



## rivman

Still sounds.....

LOL:facepalm:


----------



## lone star

Yeah i know....i thought the same thing.....


----------



## king debo

:inout::sprint:


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Are we talkin bout that boy dicks


yes sir!!


----------



## 8t4mc

call me kenny!


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> call me kenny!


Kenny :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> Kenny :dunno:


YOU FEELING LEFT OUT MIKE??YOU CAN CALL ME IF YOU WANT.


----------



## regal ryda

you said call you Kenny so I called you Kenny.....:roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> you said call you Kenny so I called you Kenny.....:roflmao:


I gotcha sucka!!:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

just collecting parts. these showed up today. could be the start to chrome fever. :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> just collecting parts. these showed up today. could be the start to chrome fever. :dunno:


now I know which way you went...lol


----------



## lone star

Yeah. Might as well do it the way i want. Take a lil longer but im on no ones watch. So yea, full chrome on the rooster comin soon


----------



## jjfrom713

Just do it right an it surly will be impressive


----------



## lone star

me and this heavy as frame are getting to know each other very well. mocked it up again this, and this time took 3 measurements. on the last one, it wont be locked up that high because im going to run shocks so the lock up is a little extreme....

from approx the center of the 2 carrier bolts with pretty pink measuring tape.










stock ride, had some springs laying around










stock measurement













then measured again laid out. 

with my favorite 1 ton precuts










laid out measurement










locked up 











locked up measurement.











ready to order driveshaft next.


----------



## npazzin

so you gonna run "coil unders"?


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> so you gonna run "coil unders"?


Yessir. Ive never really been a fan of coil over.


----------



## npazzin

i know what you mean, looks a lil empty with the coil overs but shit set up that way makes alot of sense travel wise. i should have got that frame from chris when i had the chance lol guess ima have to build one now just to keep up with ya:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:Good work


----------



## npazzin

also forgot to ask ya when you gonna sell me them black rims, i know ive asked before but im persistent!


----------



## lone star

Thanks big whit. 

Yea the frame was a good deal. It saved me time and headache. Coil overs are cool ive ran them. But to me the disc rear sway bar shocks and coil under chromed out is a classic look that is hard to top. Just my opinion though.


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> also forgot to ask ya when you gonna sell me them black rims, i know ive asked before but im persistent!


I got way too much in the wheels probably be buried with them. The 1st set of powder coated roadstars to my knowledge....hope they dont rub the skirts!


----------



## npazzin

damn, din't know that lol guess if you got a black car these days it clean to have black rims. out of curiosity, wtf did you powder some roadstars? aint they hard to find as is?


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> damn, din't know that lol guess if you got a black car these days it clean to have black rims. out of curiosity, wtf did you powder some roadstars? aint they hard to find as is?


Yeah. I had a set of stars back in 98. Lot of good times on those wheels. They arent that had to find just gotta know where to look. I get them in kentucky when i went out there. Wwk redid them. So they have been all over. And on fr380s. I got 2 way spinners too.


----------



## npazzin

nice, went to temple tx to check out a regal with a friend few months back, an dude had the spinners on backwards!!!!!:buttkick: i said something to him an he ack like he didn't know what i was talkin bout lol


----------



## npazzin

Wwk? :dunno:


----------



## lone star

Wire wheel king, former zenith of campbell


----------



## Boone

Sweet ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Yessir. Ive never really been a fan of coil over.


aman


----------



## miguel62

lone star said:


> me and this heavy as frame are getting to know each other very well. mocked it up again this, and this time took 3 measurements. on the last one, it wont be locked up that high because im going to run shocks so the lock up is a little extreme....
> 
> from approx the center of the 2 carrier bolts with pretty pink measuring tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock ride, had some springs laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock measurement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then measured again laid out.
> 
> with my favorite 1 ton precuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid out measurement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked up measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to order driveshaft next.





EEEKKKKKKKK your gonna run coil under with a lock up like that!!???? Becareful you may be popping out those springs quite often!!!! :run:


----------



## topless65

miguel62 said:


> EEEKKKKKKKK your gonna run coil under with a lock up like that!!???? Becareful you may be popping out those springs quite often!!!! :run:


yea. i was going to say the same thing. Before you go too far and start chroming ur lowers, etc.. Make sure you get some powerballs and do a coil over set up. It is safer and you'll be glad you did in the long run. A coil popping out is never fun..believe me


----------



## regal ryda

his lock up wont be that high its going to be retarded with the shocks he's running


----------



## miguel62

What do u mean retarded? From what i understand he wants to a coil under set up....


----------



## lone star

Yea its not going to be that high. The cylinders arent sitting in the cups. Id prefer 10s. Might try and trade. And yes shocks wont allow that much....atleast the shocks i have.


----------



## graham

IMO coil under looks better.


----------



## OVERTIME

how hard was it to weld the brackets onto the versaille axle did you just measure off the impala axle for proper placement ?


----------



## lone star

OVERTIME said:


> how hard was it to weld the brackets onto the versaille axle did you just measure off the impala axle for proper placement ?


Thats a good question. If i would of had a stock rear end on hand, would have been much easier. But i was in the truck and trailer that day. First we got the frame on on 4 stands. Then centered the driveshaft yoke to the center of the frame. Ran a line from the middle of crossmember, to rear frame section. The whole length of the frame. Measured several times. Marked center of the frame....measured and got the center of the axle housing..and used that as a guide to mark the center of the axle housing to the center of frame..then mounted the y bone and used pics off of layitlow to get an idea of how far back the bracket tilts back....tacked that on....then installed trailing arms. .....used the seam on the impala axle tube/bracket to use as reference on where brackets go.....measured using the axle flanges on the outside edges to the rear body bushing hole on the frame to center it (that was actually before tacking the y bone bracket)....then tacked the trailing brackets on.....its important to get that accurate because placement of those brackets control where the rear end goes. (Forward or pushed back) and will interfere with driveshaft length. In my case its important but not crucial because im going to run a slip driveline....that will clean up any slack.....it was basically....6 jackstands. Tape measure, string, layitlow. Eyeball and hope for the best......i think we nailed it pretty good. It mocks up fine, and i ordered the slip today so looks like i will be re-mocking it again when it gets here. Then i can tear it apart and knock out old bushing and get ready for chrome......,


----------



## rivman

Ahh....what's w the PINK measuring tape?? Lol


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Ahh....what's w the PINK measuring tape?? Lol


Gal likes to sew....


----------



## rivman

Sure, sure, sure....


----------



## lone star

Lol. If i could sew id make my own seat covers....


----------



## rivman

Haha. I know right!


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> Yessir. Ive never really been a fan of coil over.


i hate coil over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graham

TATTOO-76 said:


> i hate coil over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2 how else do you see those chrome coils?


----------



## miguel62

graham said:


> x2 how else do you see those chrome coils?


When you got it popped up on that 3 wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm: Kenny making moves :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Whats so bad about coil overs,just the look or what? function wise,I thought they were the best way to go..


----------



## lone star

They might be the best way. Thats an opinion that can be argued til the end of time. My experience is coil over rears tend to squeek....and the cars rides different at different heights because the spring compresses more.....my experience with coil under is the cars rides the same or seems to, at all heights, except full lock up. I dont even really want tall cylinders in the rear. I like the rear to be just a little higher than the front or level with the front when locked up.


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> They might be the best way. Thats an opinion that can be argued til the end of time. My experience is coil over rears tend to squeek....and the cars rides different at different heights because the spring compresses more.....my experience with coil under is the cars rides the same or seems to, at all heights, except full lock up. I dont even really want tall cylinders in the rear. I like the rear to be just a little higher than the front or level with the front when locked up.


troof


----------



## big C

lone star said:


> They might be the best way. Thats an opinion that can be argued til the end of time. My experience is coil over rears tend to squeek....and the cars rides different at different heights because the spring compresses more.....my experience with coil under is the cars rides the same or seems to, at all heights, except full lock up. I dont even really want tall cylinders in the rear. I like the rear to be just a little higher than the front or level with the front when locked up.


8s in the front 10s in the rear:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

lone star said:


> Gal likes to sew....


Yea I know I still got that singer box lol


----------



## lone star

big C said:


> Yea I know I still got that singer box lol


Ha....yea...


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> They might be the best way. Thats an opinion that can be argued til the end of time. My experience is coil over rears tend to squeek....and the cars rides different at different heights because the spring compresses more.....my experience with coil under is the cars rides the same or seems to, at all heights, except full lock up. I dont even really want tall cylinders in the rear. I like the rear to be just a little higher than the front or level with the front when locked up.


My coil overs don't squeek just had to make the holes around the strokes larger


----------



## 8t4mc

8's all around for me


----------



## edelmiro13

What's good with the ROOSTER !!!! 

PICS ESE PICS!!!!


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> What's good with the ROOSTER !!!!
> 
> PICS ESE PICS!!!!


Aint nothin. Driveshaft be here in a couple days. Might move the frame to neighbors shop this weekend.


----------



## 1229

miguel62 said:


> When you got it popped up on that 3 wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nicoderm:


3 wheeling is stupid. /topic.


----------



## 1229

big C said:


> 8s in the front 10s in the rear:thumbsup:


i like the 6/8 combo. that way you never lift the front to the point that the coils get compressed enough to cause stress on the frame. next car i do, im running 4 in the front and 6 in the rear (no ****)


----------



## graham

TATTOO-76 said:


> i like the 6/8 combo. that way you never lift the front to the point that the coils get compressed enough to cause stress on the frame. next car i do, im running 4 in the front and 6 in the rear (no ****)




I'm going to run 2's in the front and 4's in the rear. :rofl:






sorry for jacking the topic Kenny.... keep building


----------



## 8t4mc

TATTOO-76 said:


> i like the 6/8 combo. that way you never lift the front to the point that the coils get compressed enough to cause stress on the frame. next car i do, im running 4 in the front and 6 in the rear (no ****)


Its nice to see some people getting back to the more simple things.:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

lone star said:


> They might be the best way. Thats an opinion that can be argued til the end of time. My experience is coil over rears tend to squeek....and the cars rides different at different heights because the spring compresses more.....my experience with coil under is the cars rides the same or seems to, at all heights, except full lock up. I dont even really want tall cylinders in the rear. I like the rear to be just a little higher than the front or level with the front when locked up.


I see homie,the duece is coming out sick! keep it up..


----------



## 1229

graham said:


> I'm going to run 2's in the front and 4's in the rear. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for jacking the topic Kenny.... keep building


this guy here............:rofl:


----------



## lone star

Topic needs to be jacked.


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Topic needs to be jacked.


Topic starter needs to quit slaaaaaacking! 

Lol


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Topic starter needs to quit slaaaaaacking!
> 
> Lol


Yea i know im moving slower than usual. Really pressing for this 30x50 after new years. But at the same time dont want to neglect the rooster so kind of doing small things every couple of weeks. Wrought iron fence isnt cheap when you are trying to box in an acre....


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Yea i know im moving slower than usual. Really pressing for this 30x50 after new years. But at the same time dont want to neglect the rooster so kind of doing small things every couple of weeks. Wrought iron fence isnt cheap when you are trying to *box in an acre...*.


Rich man talk


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Yea i know im moving slower than usual. Really pressing for this 30x50 after new years. But at the same time dont want to neglect the rooster so kind of doing small things every couple of weeks. Wrought iron fence isnt cheap when you are trying to box in an acre....


LOUISVILLE is in May ..... ANDALE VATO MUÉVETE !!!


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> LOUISVILLE is in May ..... ANDALE VATO MUÉVETE !!!


I think i can do it by may.


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Rich man talk


Thats you. On them all golds w 44 roof.....


----------



## miguel62

TATTOO-76 said:


> 3 wheeling is stupid. /topic.


:twak:


----------



## lone star

Its cool once in a while but cars posted up on 3 at shows are wack to me. Shows period are wack, but the car should be ass down nose bout halfway up at shows. Just my opinion


----------



## npazzin

on three posed at shows you can see the undercarrage too, but i think is gettin a little old so when my car is done ima put it up on jacks on one side instead


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> Its cool once in a while but cars posted up on 3 at shows are wack to me. Shows period are wack, but the car should be ass down nose bout halfway up at shows. Just my opinion


the last show that i put a car in. i had my car. face down ass up............:fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

wuts goin down in here


----------



## lone star

Nothin much....scored an adex today for the rooster. Anyone want to trade cylinders; i have 14s new chrome....want 10s


----------



## indyzmosthated

lone star said:


> Nothin much....scored an adex today for the rooster. Anyone want to trade cylinders; i have 14s new chrome....want 10s


Maybe


----------



## npazzin

i can check an see what ive got they might be 12's though :dunno:



lone star said:


> Nothin much....scored an adex today for the rooster. Anyone want to trade cylinders; i have 14s new chrome....want 10s


----------



## lone star

this came today. thanks to big rich, got hte slip shaft , solid bearing and versaille yoke adapter.


----------



## npazzin

Nice!


----------



## lone star

No big update really. Picked up front driveshaft from local homie. So this weekend i can mock itall up again and test fit driveshaft w bearing etc. Also got a box from the last minute crew. All the suspension bolts front and back. Little shit adding up in the "factor in for more" column of the build.


----------



## lone star

Fuck this car


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Fuck this car


ill take it off your hands


----------



## LaidbackLuis

lone star said:


> Fuck this car


i'll be there in the morning.


----------



## lone star

Its a love hate relationship. Those arent healthy


----------



## king debo

lone star said:


> Fuck this car


I know the feeling.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

you find that sunroof ?


----------



## lone star

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> you find that sunroof ?


I found one....its comin. But i hear flanging the roof is better than grafting skin. Flange is stronger????


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> I found one....its comin. But i hear flanging the roof is better than grafting skin. Flange is stronger????


if you got some one that can add the flange to the factory roof yes..Alot of folks just graft the sun roof in with the factory flanges .


----------



## lone star

played with the frame again today, mocked up the driveshaft and solid bearing from big rich. measurements were on point and rich did his thing. everything falls into place easily.


----------



## lone star

nevermind the driveside wheel being a right hand side wheel.


----------



## lone star

kind of hard to understand these pics, but they are measured from the wheel disc to the body mount hole. they are about 1/16 apart. not bad from some eye ball and back yard work. :h5:


----------



## lone star

broke it all down again, the mocking of the rear end should be all done now. i busted down the spindles, so now i need ball joints, and disc front kit to mock up the front end. took the frame down the street to my neighbors so he can start on his end of the deal. gona shave the panhard mount, all emergency cable shit, and molded it out smooth, bring it back, mock up the front, sandblast it, and go from there. :run:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Yea thats my helper. Hes learning


----------



## npazzin

so are you not gonna put the ebrake cables back on?


----------



## texasgold

Lil E scratching head like something dont look right


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> so are you not gonna put the ebrake cables back on?


Wasnt planning on it


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> Lil E scratching head like something dont look right


Funny


----------



## texasgold

lone star said:


> Funny


:uh:


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> :uh:


U off friday?


----------



## texasgold

Im off thursday and friday....have the beer waiting on friday cause im coming through...too bad guest room in the shop wont be ready cause the ole lady may just Kick me out


----------



## lone star

Im off til after new years.....


----------



## texasgold

I do have a week in the last month and wont be back til after new year


----------



## lone star

Rich man talk


----------



## edelmiro13

texasgold said:


> Im off thursday and friday....have the beer waiting on friday cause im coming through...too bad guest room in the shop wont be ready cause the ole lady may just Kick me out


Hey that's my room ....lol


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Wasnt planning on it


What you need an e brake for ??


----------



## regal ryda

sup wit it Kenwood:wave:


----------



## lone star

Just another day in paradise.


----------



## lone star

gona blow the roosters brains out.











:biggrin:


----------



## npazzin

nice, what size an what did it come off of?


----------



## lone star

Its a 44 they come off lincolns.


----------



## npazzin

thas what ive read, need to find one for my car


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> gona blow the roosters brains out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> gona blow the roosters brains out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


so which way you doing it, nice come up BTW


----------



## lone star

Im gona hook up with a local guy and hes gona do it and im gona help. Hes done a few.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Im gona hook up with a local guy and hes gona do it and im gona help. Hes done a few.


Cool, y'all flangin' or graftin'


----------



## lone star

Grafting. The roof is coming with skin and halo support. Should be here in about 2 weeks. No rush, still collecting parts


----------



## Coca Pearl

that hole in the roof is going to loosen your moose


----------



## lone star

Awreddy


----------



## Raw Doggin U

Coca Pearl said:


> that hole in the roof is going to loosen your moose


:scrutinize:


----------



## ABRAXASS

T T T


----------



## edelmiro13

Get anything on Xmas for the ROOSTER?


----------



## D-Cheeze

:inout:


----------



## lone star

Finally sold it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

62 been sold???


----------



## king debo

Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## lone star

Thanks again homie.


----------



## 713ridaz

power moves


----------



## edelmiro13

Puro pedo!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Finally sold it


you lie


----------



## lone star

Its gone like johnny cash


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Its gone like johnny cash


lying like a rug.


----------



## mrchavez

i dnt believe it....:dunno::banghead:


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> Finally sold it


i belive your doing a bit of lying ....just sayin .....


















































whats up mr. wood ?


----------



## lone star

Whats the deal rich. Hows that new venture going. Wish u the best.


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Whats the deal rich. Hows that new venture going. Wish u the best.


avoid questions much??


----------



## lone star

Que que


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

YOU SOLD THE SIX-DEUCE!


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Que que


:rofl:

Stop playing!


----------



## texasgold

hno:


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Stop cooking and start building


----------



## lone star

New year, new plans, newumsayn


----------



## lone star

Big Doe said:


> Stop cooking and start building


Sold this pos and bought a smoker on a trailer and joined a cook off team. Done lowriding


----------



## Inked1

lone star said:


> Sold this pos and bought a smoker on a trailer and joined a cook off team. Done lowriding


 what's up big dawg, late merry Christmas and happy new year homie!


----------



## Big Doe

lone star said:


> Sold this pos and bought a smoker on a trailer and joined a cook off team. Done lowriding


Lol. U trade it for roosters?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## texasgold

project dead
heard he joined the Zetas and is slanging bricks in Mexico:guns:


----------



## lone star

Told ya, im gona buy a horse now


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> Sold this pos and bought a smoker on a trailer and joined a cook off team. Done lowriding


Seems legit


----------



## Skim

lone star said:


> Told ya, im gona buy a horse now


any reinforcements? rust?


----------



## lone star

D-Cheeze said:


> Seems legit


how bout an outdated pic...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lone star

lone star said:


> sup homies. been busy lately havent made a thread for my new project. its a 62 impala 2dr hardtop, 283 manual steering car. very solid, runs excellent, i picked it up from SIN7 on here a few weeks back. he has a thread on here, he did alot of the work, im going to finish it up and add some of my touch to it, and enjoy the car. its a driver and hits the highway real nice. since ive relocated to a pretty rural area, dont have much choice but to do the work on the car myself (which isnt a bad thing). its a 1 man show down here, and i plan to build/rebuild this car myself. my goal with this car is to learn as i go and do everything on this car with my own tools, alone. with the exception of the frame wrap and any chrome plating if i do that. i plan to build a 40x60 shop on my property to accomodate my habits. i am going to do repaint the car, freshen up the loose ends and put a wrapped rolling chassis on it and put it on the bumper. but enuff of the talkin lets get to work.
> 
> heres the homie sin7 driving the car to my house from dallas.


About a year later, and i just signed the contract on my own personal shop. Break ground jan 28th . Then rooster will be in full effect after sitting dormant for about a year.


----------



## big C

lone star said:


> About a year later, and i just signed the contract on my own personal shop. Break ground jan 28th . Then rooster will be in full effect after sitting dormant for about a year.


:thumbsup: cant wait to get me a shop dont want to put one up at my current house b/c its in the city but as soon as we sell and move to the county its on


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> About a year later, and i just signed the contract on my own personal shop. Break ground jan 28th . Then rooster will be in full effect after sitting dormant for about a year.


goes to show your a story teller


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> goes to show your a story teller


I meant my actual rooster fighting farm.


----------



## 8t4mc

:facepalm:


----------



## lone star

big C said:


> :thumbsup: cant wait to get me a shop dont want to put one up at my current house b/c its in the city but as soon as we sell and move to the county its on


U couldnt pay me 30k more a year to move back to the city. Never again. Im posted up in the sticks watching all the crime go on in the city.


----------



## texasgold

:uh:


----------



## lone star

Sup.


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> :wave:


Sup pimp


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Sup pimp


chillin mayne, has the shop broke ground yet


----------



## texasgold

regal ryda said:


> chillin mayne, has the shop broke ground yet



fool said up and running in a week:wow:..i called dibs on a spot inside already


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> chillin mayne, has the shop broke ground yet


Break ground monday morning....20 loads of dirt will be here early a.m.


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> fool said up and running in a week:wow:..i called dibs on a spot inside already


Only if u leave the keys with me


----------



## Skim

pmed you kenzo


----------



## lone star

orly


----------



## lone star

puttin the shop in the backyard for some true "ground up backyard boogie" i been waiting a long time for this


----------



## jjfrom713

That's kool


----------



## 8t4mc

big money


----------



## lone star

U talkin bout that john deere...


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> puttin the shop in the backyard for some true "ground up backyard boogie" i been waiting a long time for this


nice homie


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> U talkin bout that john deere...


naw im talking about that hanging stunt bike homio.


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> naw im talking about that hanging stunt bike homio.


with the pegs and 3 piece crank....


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> with the pegs and 3 piece crank....


jew know it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> puttin the shop in the backyard for some true "ground up backyard boogie" i been waiting a long time for this


Hey I see my Tio and primos working hard


----------



## dunk420

Das Gona b a nice big shop!


----------



## 713ridaz

lone star said:


> U couldnt pay me 30k more a year to move back to the city. Never again. Im posted up in the sticks watching all the crime go on in the city.


***** gtfo


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> puttin the shop in the backyard for some true "ground up backyard boogie" i been waiting a long time for this



I could have used some of that good sod here in VEGAS!!


----------



## lone star

713ridaz said:


> ***** gtfo


Fuck houston. And pasadena.


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> puttin the shop in the backyard for some true "ground up backyard boogie" i been waiting a long time for this



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

more progess today. water and septic is ran. weather permitting this thing should be done on saturday. and wired up next week. putting in 4x4 pads for a lift. once thats all wrapped up gonna pull the body off and swap frames right here at home. could have finished the 62 first but im thinking long term plus,, real estate over any car.


----------



## Mr Gee

YOu got a sketch of this shop?


----------



## regal ryda

looking pimp out there playa


----------



## king debo

Nice!


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> looking pimp out there playa


Thanks homie. Been planning for a while


----------



## lone star

Mr Gee said:


> YOu got a sketch of this shop?


I have a draft i drew up on graph paper. Its basically a 30x50x12 with a 30x10 lean-to and a 30x15 drive up. Resulting in a 30x50 on a 30x75 slab. A 10x12 roll up. A 8x8 rollup. A restroom, 2 water hydrants, 4 sky lights 2 walk doors, a lift, and a fridge for a bunch of cold beer. Planning it to fit 2 cars plus a chassis, and a good amount of work space.


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> I have a draft i drew up on graph paper. Its basically a 30x50x12 with a 30x10 lean-to and a 30x15 drive up. Resulting in a 30x50 on a 30x75 slab. A 10x12 roll up. A 8x8 rollup. A restroom, 2 water hydrants, 4 sky lights 2 walk doors, a lift, and a fridge for a bunch of cold beer. Planning it to fit 2 cars plus a chassis, and a good amount of work space.


ONly 1 Fridge for Beer?? :facepalm:


----------



## lone star

Mr Gee said:


> ONly 1 Fridge for Beer?? :facepalm:


Lol. I got 3 coolers, just in case


----------



## yetti

lone star said:


> puttin the shop in the backyard for some true "ground up backyard boogie" i been waiting a long time for this


Nice Kenny.


----------



## edelmiro13

Gonna have to find some work out in the oil rigs then out by there


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

lone star said:


> more progess today. water and septic is ran. weather permitting this thing should be done on saturday. and wired up next week. putting in 4x4 pads for a lift. once thats all wrapped up gonna pull the body off and swap frames right here at home. could have finished the 62 first but im thinking long term plus,, real estate over any car.


Nice! congratulations


----------



## LOPEZWERKS

:thumbsup: Very impressive! Looking awesome! I'll be tuning in to see the progress.


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Gonna have to find some work out in the oil rigs then out by there


Its no secret texas has a booming economy right now.....come on down


----------



## vouges17

nice shop size Ken along time coming well worth the wait


----------



## lone star

thanks, concrete pours about 9am tomorrow...:wave:

drive right into the shop





















future cover parking for trailer,or whatver 30x10


----------



## lone star

713ridaz said:


> ***** gtfo


Watch yo back cuz now they robbin your co workers. Bwahahahha


----------



## 8t4mc

whens the grand opening


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> whens the grand opening


Ima start moving stuff in this weekend but wont be fully moved in until next weekend after its wired up.


----------



## DJLATIN

x2 & that's going to be one hell of a shop. props.


lone star said:


> Its no secret texas has a booming economy right now.....come on down


----------



## D-Cheeze

Damn those guys aeint fuckin around .... I gotta say I am a bit jealous ! 

I can imagine all the good work that's gonna be going on in there :thumbsup:


----------



## HANK_HILL

lone star said:


> thanks, concrete pours about 9am tomorrow...:wave:
> 
> drive right into the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future cover parking for trailer,or whatver 30x10



Nice setup


----------



## Mr Gee

Yes, badass setup he's gonna have there...


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. They pouring concrete today. More pics tonight


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Hey I see my Tio and primos working hard


your tio and abuelito are some hard workers. they started at 7am and are still going at it, after dark. i dont think they even took a break....





































got too dark for any more pics. steel gets delivered tomorrow.


----------



## BIGBEN

:nicoderm: Looking Good


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> your tio and abuelito are some hard workers. they started at 7am and are still going at it, after dark. i dont think they even took a break....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got too dark for any more pics. steel gets delivered tomorrow.




Damm Kenny looks great bet it's gonna feel good to have a big ass shop in your backyard


----------



## lone star

its about done...



















sky lights doing their thing...



















went ahead and pulled the rooster into its new shop



















waiting on electrician to finish up. then gonna have to move in, build some tables/shelving get a lift. and then its full speed ahead on the 62, right here in my backyard.


----------



## OVERTIME

Man that is a nice shop


----------



## lone star

OVERTIME said:


> Man that is a nice shop


Thanks. Wish i could take credit on the construction job. But somethings are left better to the pro's. I literally drew out exactly what i wanted and they built it off of my sketch. Im very happy with the shop. Big plans to come


----------



## texasgold

Dam homie...you getting fat

But thats the good life


----------



## LOPEZWERKS

:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

Real nice indeed


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice!


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> Dam homie...you getting fat
> 
> But thats the good life


It was the camera angle.....


----------



## Big Doe

Looks great. Those sky lights are nice. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## westcoastlowrider

lone star said:


> its about done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky lights doing their thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went ahead and pulled the rooster into its new shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on electrician to finish up. then gonna have to move in, build some tables/shelving get a lift. and then its full speed ahead on the 62, right here in my backyard.


Holy shit this build went from a 62 to a complete shop in your backyard holy shit fuckin badass homie :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

damn i should of got some skylights in my garage! looking good


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. U can always add the skylights. They cut the roof to fit the sky lights. ....make a huge difference and save on the light bill...


----------



## Groc006

lone star said:


> its about done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky lights doing their thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went ahead and pulled the rooster into its new shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on electrician to finish up. then gonna have to move in, build some tables/shelving get a lift. and then its full speed ahead on the 62, right here in my backyard.


Damn homie, that's a bad ass shop. I hear ya about living in the sticks. I bought a house on 2 acres out in the sticks too. I love it. I'm gonna build a 40x40 shop next year in the back yard also, even tho my garage is 30x30 now. You can never have enough shop space


----------



## DJLATIN

i was about to say the same thing. married life. :tears:


texasgold said:


> Dam homie...you getting fat
> 
> But thats the good life


----------



## DJLATIN

came out real nice.


lone star said:


> its about done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky lights doing their thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went ahead and pulled the rooster into its new shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on electrician to finish up. then gonna have to move in, build some tables/shelving get a lift. and then its full speed ahead on the 62, right here in my backyard.


----------



## DJLATIN

:facepalm::roflmao:


lone star said:


> It was the camera angle.....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

lone star said:


> its about done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky lights doing their thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went ahead and pulled the rooster into its new shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on electrician to finish up. then gonna have to move in, build some tables/shelving get a lift. and then its full speed ahead on the 62, right here in my backyard.


Nice fuckin shop, congrats.


----------



## lone star

Hey we dont go hungry or thirsty....


----------



## lone star

Groc006 said:


> Damn homie, that's a bad ass shop. I hear ya about living in the sticks. I bought a house on 2 acres out in the sticks too. I love it. I'm gonna build a 40x40 shop next year in the back yard also, even tho my garage is 30x30 now. You can never have enough shop space


Hell yea. The shop itself is bigger than my first house. I hope not to run out of room lol


----------



## lone star

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> Nice fuckin shop, congrats.


Thanks


----------



## mrchavez

badass shop, glad things are going good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

slangin them chickens, and ballin outta control


----------



## npazzin

im jealous of your shop! that things fuckin nice""!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

mrchavez said:


> badass shop, glad things are going good for you:thumbsup:


Thanks. Life is very good right now. Im very thankful myself. The fun is just getting started


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> slangin them chickens, and ballin outta control


Might fight a rooster but i dont sell no chickens.


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> im jealous of your shop! that things fuckin nice""!!!!!!!!!


Been planning for years. It didnt happen overnight. Thanks for the props


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> It was the camera angle.....





lone star said:


> Hell yea. The shop itself is bigger than my first house. I hope not to run out of room lol


It can happen fast my friend


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> its about done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky lights doing their thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went ahead and pulled the rooster into its new shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on electrician to finish up. then gonna have to move in, build some tables/shelving get a lift. and then its full speed ahead on the 62, right here in my backyard.


Man lots of impala and lacs and g body's can fit up in there


----------



## lone star

D-Cheeze said:


> It can happen fast my friend


What, gaining weight, or running out of room in the shop lol


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Man lots of impala and lacs and g body's can fit up in there


Lot next door is vacant...when u comin down....


----------



## lone star

started moving in today. didnt get much done. had to pressure wash a bunch of concrete because the mescuns f350 leaking more oil than the exxon valdez in my driveway. need to get the frame from my neighbors, and give it a once over then sand blast it and get to work. the frame is already done. heres what i did today for the rooster lol


----------



## cln84703

Shop looks great brother! The duece too!


----------



## sobayduece

props on the new shop wish i had one like that :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio

lone star said:


> What, gaining weight, or running out of room in the shop lol


Both lol :rofl:


----------



## lone star

cln84703 said:


> Shop looks great brother! The duece too!


Thanks. Im still juggling idea of painting the duece red......i dont like the high maintenance of black. I dont like anything high maintenance for that matter lol. Not even chrome under.


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> Thanks. Im still juggling idea of painting the duece red......i dont like the high maintenance of black. I dont like anything high maintenance for that matter lol. Not even chrome under.


No on the red!!


----------



## lone star

sobayduece said:


> props on the new shop wish i had one like that :thumbsup:


Thanks boss. A cpl more days til i have power in it.


----------



## lone star

Mr Gee said:


> No on the red!!


Red car, black side molding, black glass roof, black wheels?


----------



## yetti

lone star said:


> Thanks. Im still juggling idea of painting the duece red......i dont like the high maintenance of black. I dont like anything high maintenance for that matter lol. Not even chrome under.


I agree black is way too much work. Lol


----------



## lone star

yetti said:


> I agree black is way too much work. Lol


The 2 black cars i had were a pain in the ass...need to make surer the wash rag is new or clean because it will leave swirl marks... i dont miss it.


----------



## yetti

lone star said:


> The 2 black cars i had were a pain in the ass...need to make surer the wash rag is new or clean because it will leave swirl marks... i dont miss it.


Yeah im way too lazy to have a black car. Red always looks goos on any impala.


----------



## texasgold

black on red guts with black wheels and a hint of red pinstripe numsayin


----------



## jdog78

looking good bro see u got shop up.


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Thanks. Im still juggling idea of painting the duece red......i dont like the high maintenance of black. I dont like anything high maintenance for that matter lol. Not even chrome under.


Just paint it turquoise .....


----------



## lone star

jdog78 said:


> looking good bro see u got shop up.


Thanks


----------



## lone star

Maybe wont paint shit and just buff what i already got....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

get that south side red :nicoderm: hold up maynnnnnn


----------



## Impslap

Save the trouble. Leave it black and get it on the road quicker.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> Thanks. Wish i could take credit on the construction job. But somethings are left better to the pro's. I literally drew out exactly what i wanted and they built it off of my sketch. Im very happy with the shop. Big plans to come


Shop looks great. Is that a local contractor or franchise like Leonard?


----------



## lone star

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Shop looks great. Is that a local contractor or franchise like Leonard?


Local contractor


----------



## lone star

64 CRAWLING said:


> get that south side red :nicoderm: hold up maynnnnnn


I only really like candy paint on luxury cars..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

lone star said:


> I only really like candy paint on luxury cars..


He only said that^ because he wants that nawf side blue nalmsayin? :nicoderm:


----------



## texasgold

Say..how'd you get back up


----------



## lone star

Oh....ill address that in the near future...


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama: any rooster updates homie


----------



## lone star

westcoastlowrider said:


> :drama: any rooster updates homie


not much yet. weather down here set back the electrician work, but they wrapped it up today. so i officially started moving in. got some projects to do before i get the rooster where i want it..like frame up the walls for the restroom...build another table, build a steel table, buy a chop saw and a millermatic, buy a lift etc....going to be a long road, but im set on doing this car myself in my own shop :biggrin: heres some pics

i should get the frame next weekend if not during this week, but this is where im at with the shop build, the restroom corner...toilet and sink., 











let there be light.............and then there was light.










the tape line marks the end of the 10 inch deep pads for the lift posts...should have good clearance...


----------



## 8t4mc

make sure you lift has long enough arms to reach the frame..alot of newer lifts cant lift an x frame


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> make sure you lift has long enough arms to reach the frame..alot of newer lifts cant lift an x frame


I know...im kinda having a hard time finding one....i want a mid rise lift not a fullsize....from concrete to truss its 11ft 3 inch....so its not like i can lift the car 6ft in the air and walk under it....so im cool with a mid rise....enuff to pull a body off.....brake and suspension work other stuff like that


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> not much yet. weather down here set back the electrician work, but they wrapped it up today. so i officially started moving in. got some projects to do before i get the rooster where i want it..like frame up the walls for the restroom...build another table, build a steel table, buy a chop saw and a millermatic, buy a lift etc....going to be a long road, but im set on doing this car myself in my own shop :biggrin: heres some pics
> 
> i should get the frame next weekend if not during this week, but this is where im at with the shop build, the restroom corner...toilet and sink.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let there be light.............and then there was light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tape line marks the end of the 10 inch deep pads for the lift posts...should have good clearance...


my next car gettin done in here so get ready :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ATM_LAunitic said:


> He only said that^ because he wants that nawf side blue nalmsayin? :nicoderm:


HAHAA HOWD YOU KNOW CUZ LOL


----------



## 8t4mc

brian from the impala shop had a lift for the x frames..You may want to ask skim if he remembers what brand it was..hell I think he may have ended up with the lift.


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> I know...im kinda having a hard time finding one....i want a mid rise lift not a fullsize....from concrete to truss its 11ft 3 inch....so its not like i can lift the car 6ft in the air and walk under it....so im cool with a mid rise....enuff to pull a body off.....brake and suspension work other stuff like that


check with Sears. Alot of them are going out of business and selling there lifts. M friend bought five of them for $1ooo each


----------



## edelmiro13

A nice bud light vending machine look good in there... Have to be free beer though ...


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> A nice bud light vending machine look good in there... Have to be free beer though ...


Thanks for the lift advice homies.

Bud light machine...nice. we are converting the 2 car attached to a game room/lounge.....gambling shack...thats another project


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Thanks for the lift advice homies.
> 
> Bud light machine...nice. we are converting the 2 car attached to a game room/lounge.....gambling shack...thats another project


Nice starting to sound like a vacation spot for me .....lol


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> Thanks for the lift advice homies.
> 
> Bud light machine...nice. we are converting the 2 car attached to a game room/lounge.....gambling shack...thats another project


Shit, my wife won't even let me put a TV in the garage, let alone a gambling shack! She says I'll never be in the house! But when I build my shop, I'm gonna put in a little hidden room


----------



## lone star

Mr Gee said:


> Shit, my wife won't even let me put a TV in the garage, let alone a gambling shack! She says I'll never be in the house! But when I build my shop, I'm gonna put in a little hidden room


Shit it was mines idea....


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Nice starting to sound like a vacation spot for me .....lol


Told u the lot next door is vacant. What u waiting on....


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> Shit it was mines idea....


:h5:


----------



## 187_Regal

baaaaaawwwwwwwwlin lol


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Maybe wont paint shit and just buff what i already got....


ill take the compound and buffer and have at it


----------



## loster87

i remember you telling me about all the plans you had coming up when u move to the new house outside of houston.shop looking good kenny.


----------



## lone star

loster87 said:


> i remember you telling me about all the plans you had coming up when u move to the new house outside of houston.shop looking good kenny.


Thanks. Yeah i have a couple plans in works. How you been, heard u have a plan too..... .


----------



## lone star

thought i would keep the topic going. been pricing out 2 post lifts. framed off and sheetrock the restroom. my disc brake kit should be in this week, all ball joints bushings etc. 

heres the finished breakroom


----------



## lone star

got my frame back yesterday from the neighbors he was keeping it for me since i didnt have room, he finished up some loose ends on it, just need to mock up the front and its ready for sandblast. the rear mocks up fine.


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

got that imaginary lean going on..


----------



## lone star

also need to get the rear sway bar. reworked. i got my old torch back finally so im gonna mess with that soon.


----------



## lone star

shop dog fell asleep on me....














and then he took a shit for some of them haterz mang


----------



## lone star

had to dust off the 3 time hilows to make sure they are still shiney. got all chrome fitings for them adex etc.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## texasgold

That boy max shittin on em


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## regal ryda

oh you doin it huh, shops looking good Kenwood


----------



## Impslap

Which y-bone did you go with?


----------



## KERRBSS

lone star said:


> got that imaginary lean going on..


What did the sway bar come off of? I want one


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas

I went with the y bone that member A&W on here makes. 

The sway bar comes off of 73 to 77 monte carlo, grand prix, malibu and i think cutlass too not sure....but its that era of cars. Dont over pay for it, its a junkyard 20 dollar item or on ebay for about 40 to 50. Not 150 to 200 like lil members want


----------



## king debo

Take some pics when you start forming your sway bar, I'd like to do one for my 64'.


----------



## npazzin

i should have robbed the one off my 76monte before i sold it LOL :banghead:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## yetti

SIX1RAG said:


> What did the sway bar come off of? I want one


They are the same on 80s carices and caddys.


----------



## Impslap

yetti said:


> They are the same on 80s carices and caddys.


No, its not. Not even close.

Just to add, one of these swaybars (from the 70's mid size GM cars) saved my ass when my fucking rear axle bearing froze up and sheared the axle on the freeway. Next thing I know, I'm on 3-wheels and not in a cool way. It's almost like a landing gear. It would have been sway bar or the rear end dragging and done who knows how much more damage.


----------



## lone star

Id imagine any sway bar from a fullsize car can be bent to fit...


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


>



Nice mockup!!


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> Id imagine any sway bar from a fullsize car can be bent to fit...


MAKE IT FIT STYLE!!


----------



## OVERTIME

What brand of disc setup are you using for the front ?


----------



## SevensGarage

The new shop looks great Kenny. Frame does too...

Told ya the next one would be Rooster'd out. Just finished painting it last week....It's Sin7 by the way


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

lone star said:


>


 Those rims are killer


----------



## DJLATIN

:roflmao:


lone star said:


> shop dog fell asleep on me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then he took a shit for some of them haterz mang


----------



## lone star

OVERTIME said:


> What brand of disc setup are you using for the front ?


I went with a cpp kit, matches the 500 steering and clears 13s. Adds a slight offset but not much....


----------



## lone star

SevensGarage said:


> The new shop looks great Kenny. Frame does too...
> 
> Told ya the next one would be Rooster'd out. Just finished painting it last week....It's Sin7 by the way


Thanks man. Im about to pick up a paint gun myself out here and see what kinda shit i can fuck up. The frame is gona be the first victim.


----------



## lone star

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Those rims are killer


Thanks, it wont be as nice as your 63 cv though..


----------



## lone star

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:


Hes the homie. Even drinks beer with me


----------



## Coca Pearl

SevensGarage said:


> The new shop looks great Kenny. Frame does too...
> 
> Told ya the next one would be Rooster'd out. Just finished painting it last week....It's Sin7 by the way


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

little update. holler'd at the homies at last minute customs houston tx for some parts. these guys dont fuck around. i think everytime ive needed something they have it in stock. i got all stainless gas and brake lines, front disc kit with booster, all ball joints and bushings, body bushings, also got the versaille rear caliper assemblies, pads all around. little shit sure does add up, but it was needed to get the frame mocked up before sandblast. and this weekend me and my neighbors are gona blow the brains out this cock. thats the plan atleast =)


----------



## H-town Flip

That's some real badass shit you got going on homie! (Impala/shop)


----------



## Coca Pearl

surprise you haven't coated the floors from stains.....


----------



## lone star

H-town Flip said:


> That's some real badass shit you got going on homie! (Impala/shop)


Thanks. U sell that yellow coupe?


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> surprise you haven't coated the floors from stains.....


Im gonna do that for the area where the lift is gona be.....probably go with either epoxy of vynil composite tile


----------



## dj short dog

Lookin' good homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip

lone star said:


> Thanks. U sell that yellow coupe?


No, I'll probably just hold on to it.


----------



## texasgold

hno: brain surgery its taking place right now


----------



## lone star

went ahead and pulled the trigger and blew the brains out this bitch. it was the first time i ever grafted sheetmetal it was the first time my homie the bodyman ever installed a roof....

roof skin was real jagged, so we trimmed it up a little bit and started getting ruff measurements.


----------



## lone star

taped it off...


----------



## lone star

made the cut out....


----------



## lone star

test fit laid in place


----------



## lone star

we end up using the sheetmetal that was cutout from the car as a bride and plug welded that to the car then laid the doner skin on to that and tacked it in place


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

we got it tacked in place and thats as far as we got before the beer drinking started. just need to tack it all around, start body work and then bolt the roof up to the skin. along the back side cut it was very flimsy at first since we chopped off both factory reinforcement bridges, but we end up using a pice of 2 inch 3/16 flat par and jammed it in and it created the proper arch for the back end of the cut out, now the roof is more solid than it was before we started cutting, no flimsy wobble wobble...





























roofed up in rosharon texas


----------



## BigVics58

lone star said:


> little update. holler'd at the homies at last minute customs houston tx for some parts. these guys dont fuck around. i think everytime ive needed something they have it in stock. i got all stainless gas and brake lines, front disc kit with booster, all ball joints and bushings, body bushings, also got the versaille rear caliper assemblies, pads all around. little shit sure does add up, but it was needed to get the frame mocked up before sandblast. and this weekend me and my neighbors are gona blow the brains out this cock. thats the plan atleast =)


Even the jack stands match the theme of the car. Baller status


----------



## lone star

Shit i think i got those on clearance sale


----------



## mrchavez

looking good, the rooster lost its brain..


----------



## Groc006

lone star said:


> we got it tacked in place and thats as far as we got before the beer drinking started. just need to tack it all around, start body work and then bolt the roof up to the skin. along the back side cut it was very flimsy at first since we chopped off both factory reinforcement bridges, but we end up using a pice of 2 inch 3/16 flat par and jammed it in and it created the proper arch for the back end of the cut out, now the roof is more solid than it was before we started cutting, no flimsy wobble wobble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roofed up in rosharon texas


Looks dope!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

thanks fellas. did more work today. its now ready to get broke down and sand blasted. CPP kit was pretty easy. the first side wouldnt act right because i had the caliper bracket on the wrong side (they arent labeled) once i realized that it all fell together in about 10 mins.


----------



## lone star

have to chop down the 4.5 tons to fit in there, so its wood blocks for now...










1 inch extension


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

3 wheels pretty effortlessly with 240 on the back corner :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

looking dope


----------



## lone star

im debating on frame color. im going black on the car. red frame, with black suspension?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats what i would do red frame black suspension,i think red suspension will look cheesy.thats like seing all white suspension lol


----------



## lone star

yea im not going for chrome at all. might chrome the sway bars or something small like that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA I HEARD THAT JUST HINTS OF CHROME:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

Black frame


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> we got it tacked in place and thats as far as we got before the beer drinking started. just need to tack it all around, start body work and then bolt the roof up to the skin. along the back side cut it was very flimsy at first since we chopped off both factory reinforcement bridges, but we end up using a pice of 2 inch 3/16 flat par and jammed it in and it created the proper arch for the back end of the cut out, now the roof is more solid than it was before we started cutting, no flimsy wobble wobble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roofed up in rosharon texas


roof looks good brotha


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I would go with black frame a couple small chrome suspension parts just my 0.2 cents


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> thanks fellas. did more work today. its now ready to get broke down and sand blasted. CPP kit was pretty easy. the first side wouldnt act right because i had the caliper bracket on the wrong side (they arent labeled) once i realized that it all fell together in about 10 mins.


MAN THAT FRONT STANCE LOOKS REALY WIDE!!! IS IT SUPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THAT OR IS IT JUST MOCK UP AND ALL LOSE??? UR KILLING IT WITH THIS CAR THO!! I ENJOY THIS THREAD!! I CANT WAIT TO HAVE A SHOP AND NOT A 2 CAR GARAGE!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> we got it tacked in place and thats as far as we got before the beer drinking started. just need to tack it all around, start body work and then bolt the roof up to the skin. along the back side cut it was very flimsy at first since we chopped off both factory reinforcement bridges, but we end up using a pice of 2 inch 3/16 flat par and jammed it in and it created the proper arch for the back end of the cut out, now the roof is more solid than it was before we started cutting, no flimsy wobble wobble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roofed up in rosharon texas



Looks great man, always love your builds, especially your old 64 rag you had


----------



## Loco 61

lone star said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SevensGarage

things just got real down there in Rosharon.


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> MAN THAT FRONT STANCE LOOKS REALY WIDE!!! IS IT SUPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THAT OR IS IT JUST MOCK UP AND ALL LOSE??? UR KILLING IT WITH THIS CAR THO!! I ENJOY THIS THREAD!! I CANT WAIT TO HAVE A SHOP AND NOT A 2 CAR GARAGE!!!


The stuff is a litte more than hand tight, the uppers are tight. The arms are 1 inch ext, the disc kit adds a slight offset and the roadster wheel adapters work a little different than chinas....hard to explain, ill take a pic. Over all its probably pushed out half inch each side....i dont know of a disc kit that is zero offset and clears 13s without spacers....?


----------



## lone star

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Looks great man, always love your builds, especially your old 64 rag you had


Thanks i got some better pics of the roof work. Next on the list of things to do is mock up rear sway bar. And then sandblast everything.


----------



## lone star

SevensGarage said:


> things just got real down there in Rosharon.


Lol im trying. Limited resources out here in the kuntry


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

shit looks bad ass man, you need to come up norf one day, ill drive my 60 and you can roll my box.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

*needs gold supremes!!! :ugh:*


----------



## lone star

Sponsor me those supremes lol

I was gona bend the rear sway today but the dam oxy regulator took a shit on me aint that a bitch


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> MAN THAT FRONT STANCE LOOKS REALY WIDE!!! IS IT SUPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THAT OR IS IT JUST MOCK UP AND ALL LOSE??? UR KILLING IT WITH THIS CAR THO!! I ENJOY THIS THREAD!! I CANT WAIT TO HAVE A SHOP AND NOT A 2 CAR GARAGE!!!



heres where the wideness may come in....

1. arms are 1 inch extension.


2. this is the only spacers used on the whole front end. 1 spacer on the 5/8 spindle bolt and 1 spacer on the 7/16 steering knuckle front bolt....the back steering knuckle bolt uses the brake caliper as a spacer. i didnt measure the spacers but off top i would say they look to be about 1/4 inch.











3. the roadster wheel adapters are a little different in design but serve the same purpose. they dont use teeth like china/dayton wheels. they use pegs and the wheels mount flat onto the adapter...











other than that, everyone on the front end is stock, no split no shrink, only thing modified was the cross member, shaved the lip and cut out about 1/4 inch and then wrapped it, to clear the tie rod ends from rubbing the frame.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> im debating on frame color. im going black on the car. red frame, with black suspension?


too loud


----------



## lone star

Yeah im came back to my senses after thinking about it.....black frame.


----------



## 63 VERT

Any pic of the underside of the roof ? The reinforcement you added?


----------



## Dino

lone star said:


> Yeah im came back to my senses after thinking about it.....black frame.


 good


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> The stuff is a litte more than hand tight, the uppers are tight. The arms are 1 inch ext, the disc kit adds a slight offset and the roadster wheel adapters work a little different than chinas....hard to explain, ill take a pic. Over all its probably pushed out half inch each side....i dont know of a disc kit that is zero offset and clears 13s without spacers....?


I GOT DAYTONS AND GOT A 250 BUK DISK KIT!! kit SAID it WOULD ONLY CLEAR 14S BUT I GOT IT ANY WAY !was told by TONY that WORSE CASE SANARIO I WOULD HAVE TO GRIND ON MY CALIPERS A LIL!! BUT THEY FIT WITH NO KIK OUT R spacers R GRINDING!! HEARD DAYTONS CLEAR BETTER THAN MOST THO SO I DONT NO IF THAT HELPET ME R NOT!! EATHER WAY CAR LOOKS SICK! JUST DONT WANT U TO DROP FRONT FIRST TIME AND CRUSH THE WHEEL LIP ON UR FENDERS!!


----------



## Royalty

This is the page the roof pics should of started on.


----------



## Big Doe

Nice.....real nice 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## lone star

63 VERT said:


> Any pic of the underside of the roof ? The reinforcement you added?


Ill have to take some. Its not much to show. Its just the flatbar inbetween the sunroof rear reinforcment area and the actual roof of the car. Should knock out some body work this weekend.


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> I GOT DAYTONS AND GOT A 250 BUK DISK KIT!! kit SAID it WOULD ONLY CLEAR 14S BUT I GOT IT ANY WAY !was told by TONY that WORSE CASE SANARIO I WOULD HAVE TO GRIND ON MY CALIPERS A LIL!! BUT THEY FIT WITH NO KIK OUT R spacers R GRINDING!! HEARD DAYTONS CLEAR BETTER THAN MOST THO SO I DONT NO IF THAT HELPET ME R NOT!! EATHER WAY CAR LOOKS SICK! JUST DONT WANT U TO DROP FRONT FIRST TIME AND CRUSH THE WHEEL LIP ON UR FENDERS!!


Thats a good price on the kit. Did it include booster, master, and proportion valve? Thats cheap


----------



## lone star

Royalty said:


> This is the page the roof pics should of started on.


Ha, right.


----------



## lone star

Big Doe said:


> Nice.....real nice
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks..


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> Thats a good price on the kit. Did it include booster, master, and proportion valve? Thats cheap




No! But was a good price on kit! Of course its not a big brake kit but disks yes!

Got booster and master chrome for 180 shipped new
Prop valve bryan from impala shop gave me! May he rest n peace!


----------



## lone star

63 VERT said:


> Any pic of the underside of the roof ? The reinforcement you added?


here it is, it isnt much to show off, but it serves the purpose. the flat bar is kind of stuff in there under pressure and tacked in place. to create upwards pressure on the back cut..
tucked it up above the roof skin's factory reinforcement so it wont interfere with the glass sliding










this is the area is pushes up against


----------



## lone star

today i just tacked in the bolts to bolt up the tub. it didnt have any bolts when i got it so i just made my own out of 1/4 inch bolts and different washers...










man handled this thing in place


----------



## lone star




----------



## 8t4mc

ahh you fancy now


----------



## lone star

dropped the glass in for a quick test fit...




























opens and closes and lines up dam near perfect. glass sags a hair in 1 corner so just gona throw a couple washers in there.....now to take it all down again and clean and grease everything up, dye the inside plastic, order new felts and do the body work and its done.  my first time doing this shit


----------



## lone star

i also have to rig up te rear mounts and run the drain tubes i think im going to cap off the front tubes and just run the rear, might use stainless tubing to get it nice and tight against te cars roof to make for a better headliner result


----------



## dunk420

bad ass!!!


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> bad ass!!!


thanks man. i was kind of intimidated at first because i had never done it, but its only nuts and bolts it actually isnt that hard at all. just need the space and an extra hand once in a while


----------



## lone star

After studying i realized the motor was on backwards, its fixed now


----------



## Venom62

lone star said:


> we got it tacked in place and thats as far as we got before the beer drinking started. just need to tack it all around, start body work and then bolt the roof up to the skin. along the back side cut it was very flimsy at first since we chopped off both factory reinforcement bridges, but we end up using a pice of 2 inch 3/16 flat par and jammed it in and it created the proper arch for the back end of the cut out, now the roof is more solid than it was before we started cutting, no flimsy wobble wobble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roofed up in rosharon texas


Damn Kenny, doing work homie!


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> thanks man. i was kind of intimidated at first because i had never done it, but its only nuts and bolts it actually isnt that hard at all. just need the space and an extra hand once in a while


told you it wasnt it looks really good too


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> thanks man. i was kind of intimidated at first because i had never done it, but its only nuts and bolts it actually isnt that hard at all. just need the space and an extra hand once in a while


need to start "house of rooflines" now


----------



## lone star

didnt mess with the roof today but i did some work. finally got the rear sway bar mounted. it wasnt that hard, a drill, a tap, a torch and some nuts and bolts. i havent popped the bushing it so i just put the trailing arm in the middle...














laid out it has plenty of ground clearance..














locked up it floats just above the ground which is the look i am trying to achieve...







might have to bend it up a little more once the car is actually lifted, cross that bridge when i get there


----------



## lone star

when i was putting the front end together i noticed the 4.5 ton doesnt fit in the stock spring pocket. couple options, i guess u could heat up the pigtail and bend it in...u could grind the coil or u can make the pocket wider. ...so i chopped out the stock pocket and got some 6 inch pipe and widened the spring pocket and molded it the best i could. now the coil fits in, i cut a little off the coil and mocked 1 side up.


----------



## lone star

just have to do the same for the passenger side and this thing is finally ready to tear down and paint it, after being mocked up like 5 different times. :banghead:


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> today i just tacked in the bolts to bolt up the tub. it didnt have any bolts when i got it so i just made my own out of 1/4 inch bolts and different washers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man handled this thing in place







Looks good this pic will help a lot of people thanks?


----------



## lone star

Yeah it shows how to not mount the sunroof motor lol


----------



## king debo

Lookin real good, swoop me a rear swaybar and bend her for me and I'll pay ya..Nice work..No yards around here have any


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice werk. Sway bars are sweet


----------



## BRAVO

SIX1RAG said:


> Nice werk. Sway bars are sweet


There nice..but 3 wheels are nicer


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Lookin real good, swoop me a rear swaybar and bend her for me and I'll pay ya..Nice work..No yards around here have any


Thanks. I found it on ebay for i think it was 55 with free shipping he prob made 30 dollars off the sale after shipping costs.....


----------



## lone star

BRAVO said:


> There nice..but 3 wheels are nicer


Cant 3 with swaybar?


----------



## KERRBSS

lone star said:


> Cant 3 with swaybar?


No, I'm just gonna lay mine. That's why I'm gonna run one


----------



## lone star

SIX1RAG said:


> No, I'm just gonna lay mine. That's why I'm gonna run one


are u sure? cars with rear sway bars 3 wheel all the time? im not a fan of 3 wheel. maybe around a corner but i think cars parked on 3 at a show looks tacky...just my thoughts.


----------



## lone star

more work today. slow boogie one piece at a time. i cleaned up and dyed the inside plastic panel for the moonroof. gona go with a red headliner


----------



## lone star

started polishing out the trim around the glass, not sure if i want to polish it out and clear it , or just paint it black..










got the roof all welded around. now body work time


----------



## lone star

got the other lower arm cut out and welded up


----------



## lone star

heres the final front shot










heres the frame stance 










ordered the roof weather strip, getting closer every weekend


----------



## mrchavez

damn, lot of wrk going on here...looking real sweet....


----------



## lone star

Thanks. Yea the pics dont look like alot of progress but its coming slowly.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Comming out beautiful......


----------



## Coca Pearl

looking good


----------



## KERRBSS

lone star said:


> are u sure? cars with rear sway bars 3 wheel all the time? im not a fan of 3 wheel. maybe around a corner but i think cars parked on 3 at a show looks tacky...just my thoughts.


I'm not real sure, but I've been told by a few differnet people. Maybe someone else can elaborate alittle more.


----------



## lone star

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm not real sure, but I've been told by a few differnet people. Maybe someone else can elaborate alittle more.


jacked these pics off another topic...


----------



## npazzin

Slow progress is still PROGRESS! trust me lol


----------



## Groc006

lone star said:


> dropped the glass in for a quick test fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opens and closes and lines up dam near perfect. glass sags a hair in 1 corner so just gona throw a couple washers in there.....now to take it all down again and clean and grease everything up, dye the inside plastic, order new felts and do the body work and its done.  my first time doing this shit


Looks damn good homie! How much gap is there between the moon glass and the edge of the sheet metal? When it's closed
I bought a 44" moon roof and I thought it had the original towncar skin but it wasn't , so I'm gonna have to flange my 62 roof skin.


----------



## lone star

I can measure it. Once its all weatherstripped up and adjusted in place. It might be 3/16 to 1/4 inch all the way around maybe? I dunno about flanging it....u might be better off finding someone with a skin i think theres a cpl for sale in classifieds...i wouldnt know the first thing about flanging it. You need a template im sure...does anyone know what prong switch is needed to wire this thing up? It had a 6 prong switch and the wires were all crisscrossed jumped (factory)....its just 2 wires off the motor, im using 18v drill battery....one way opens and reverse the wires and it closes....


----------



## BUD

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> I can measure it. Once its all weatherstripped up and adjusted in place. It might be 3/16 to 1/4 inch all the way around maybe? I dunno about flanging it....u might be better off finding someone with a skin i think theres a cpl for sale in classifieds...i wouldnt know the first thing about flanging it. You need a template im sure...does anyone know what prong switch is needed to wire this thing up? It had a 6 prong switch and the wires were all crisscrossed jumped (factory)....its just 2 wires off the motor, im using 18v drill battery....one way opens and reverse the wires and it closes....


Holla at the homie brett in the paint forum he can get you hooked up


----------



## lone star

my new manual 16oz beer can crusher...


----------



## graham

nice progress Kenny... this shop is REALLY paying off.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Thanks. Yes im very happy and glad i have the space to do things now. Got big plans in the future


----------



## BRAVO

lone star said:


> Cant 3 with swaybar?


U maybe can still FORCE it on 3 (literally twisting the sway bar)...One cylinder/T-arm is extended, and the other side is tucked when on 3wheels. The sway bar just bolted them together, less independence. "SWAY= lean bar"

More stuff to chrome though! looking good


----------



## Dylante63

Yup, sway bar will make it more difficult to three wheel, you will still be able to 3 when turning though. They look bad ass on impalas.


----------



## lone star

Thinking about downgrading to just 2 pump setup, anyone interested in the 3rd hilow pump?


----------



## texasgold

one to the front two to the back


----------



## lone star

Gona bag it, *** it


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Thinking about downgrading to just 2 pump setup, anyone interested in the 3rd hilow pump?


how much


----------



## OGJordan

lone star said:


> are u sure? cars with rear sway bars 3 wheel all the time? im not a fan of 3 wheel. maybe around a corner but i think cars parked on 3 at a show looks tacky...just my thoughts.


I agree with your thoughts. Parking on 3 :barf:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

:rimshot:


----------



## texasgold




----------



## lone star

naw mang, sold it and bought a 4 wheelr


----------



## KERRBSS

lone star said:


> naw mang, sold it and bought a 4 wheelr


:h5: 
ME TOO! your far thou.....


----------



## lone star

SIX1RAG said:


> :h5:
> ME TOO! your far thou.....


I did recess a rim in my bathroom wall thought


----------



## KERRBSS

Needs clock hands.


----------



## lone star

My homie was telling me they sell kits to make anything a clock.....???


----------



## KERRBSS

http://www.klockit.com/cat_quick_ord.aspx


----------



## lone star

havent updated in abot 3 weeks. been saving pennies. really set on doing this thing myself so i went and bought me this fine piece of equipment...



picked up a chop saw too...


----------



## lone star

arrangements are made to pick up my 2 post lift next friday. then it should be full speed ahead on this build...
:run:


----------



## king debo

Nice!!!!


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Nice!!!!


took some homework but i decided on the 211 because it can be a 110v or a 220v machine just switch out the plug adapters. supposedly can do from 24ga sheetmetal up to 3/8. not to mention miller is running a special 15% off so i went ahead and did it. machine has excellent reviews all over the internet...


----------



## Coca Pearl

Those miller 211 are good to use for welding thick metals.


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> Those miller 211 are good to use for welding thick metals.


first project before the car is a iron gate/fence so ill find out what it do when i do that...


----------



## Coca Pearl

going to need a bigger gas bottle for that, but then again a better gas bottle so you don't have to make many trip to the gas supply house


----------



## lone star

in rosharon we make our own argon out of chicken shit and bull horns.......


----------



## rivman

Haha. You a fool^^


----------



## Groc006

lone star said:


> havent updated in abot 3 weeks. been saving pennies. really set on doing this thing myself so i went and bought me this fine piece of equipment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up a chop saw too...


Damn it man!! That's some nice gear you got...:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> in rosharon we make our own argon out of chicken shit and bull horns.......


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> in rosharon we make our own argon out of chicken shit and bull horns.......


Just buy a argon truck Baller!!!


----------



## lone star

i aint the one with a dually and a 64 with the works done to it...


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> i aint the one with a dually and a 64 with the works done to it...


Says the guy with a warehouse in his back yard


----------



## lone star

warehouse lol. naw. the shop didnt happen overnight. something ive wanted for a long time. i fired up the miller today and played with some 3/16 on 220v setting and it performed flawlessly. on the 110v it didnt act as good as the 220v


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> warehouse lol. naw. the shop didnt happen overnight. something ive wanted for a long time. i fired up the miller today and played with some 3/16 on 220v setting and it performed flawlessly. on the 110v it didnt act as good as the 220v


You build anymore its gonna go comercial around there


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> You build anymore its gonna go comercial around there


lot next door still vacant......what u waiting on...


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> lot next door still vacant......what u waiting on...


waitin on that LONE STAR BANK to approve my loan .....lol


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> warehouse lol. naw. the shop didnt happen overnight. something ive wanted for a long time. i fired up the miller today and played with some 3/16 on 220v setting and it performed flawlessly. on the 110v it didnt act as good as the 220v


stick with 220v to get better results. as in anything more power better quality.


----------



## pesco 64

just read the entire build thread Nice.... and that welder will do just fine for what u need it for take it from a builder :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

lone star said:


> havent updated in abot 3 weeks. been saving pennies. really set on doing this thing myself so i went and bought me this fine piece of equipment...
> 
> 
> 
> picked up a chop saw too...


thats whats upper :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## ABRAXASS

T T T


----------



## lone star

ABRAXASS said:


> T T T


didnt make it to get the lift as planned, the homies truck had to go into the shop. but its ready and i took some days off this week to make the trip 

i did buy my buy my battery rack material though..........



i been messing around with the welder and it really does do 3/8 material like butter, very impressive for such a small machine..


----------



## Coca Pearl

It will work like butter on thicker metal as well........


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> didnt make it to get the lift as planned, the homies truck had to go into the shop. but its ready and i took some days off this week to make the trip
> 
> i did buy my buy my battery rack material though..........
> 
> 
> 
> i been messing around with the welder and it really does do 3/8 material like butter, very impressive for such a small machine..


is you battery rack gonna be on a 18 wheeler?


----------



## lone star

nah im gona have the batts outside of the trunk...24ft in the air....


----------



## king debo

Like a scaffolding, safety harness to climb that shit to hook the cables up to charge it..Got to OSHA approve it..


----------



## baggedout81

Forgot to post pics of them dollies.


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Like a scaffolding, safety harness to climb that shit to hook the cables up to charge it..Got to OSHA approve it..


i was gona make me some steel shoes and weld the 1 tons to the bottom and bounce my way to the top of the rack....


----------



## graham

ttt for the rooster


----------



## lone star

graham said:


> ttt for the rooster


dont remind me. trip cancelled tomorrow and car put on hold. the workin man just cant win these days.


----------



## graham

lone star said:


> dont remind me. trip cancelled tomorrow and car put on hold. the workin man just cant win these days.



slow and steady wins the race


----------



## lone star

yessir. a brighter day is coming. rooster might be down for maybe a month.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looking good homie...


----------



## TRAVIESO87

whos gonna paint it fam?...


----------



## lone star

TRAVIESO87 said:


> whos gonna paint it fam?...


i plan to myself...


----------



## lone star

not quite rooster/lowriding related, but the rooster isnt just about lowriding, its about being built not bought, and taking on new challenges. so i started on a little side hustle since i got the shop i decided to build me an ornamental/security gate. so far i have 1 customer in line. i built this with my 18 wheeler battery rack material.  its 16ft wide and weighs about 500 lbs and is solid as a tank.. hopefully the next gate will fund me a bigger compressor so when it comes time to paint the rooster im ready.

this was the original idea.



gaurd dog approves





painted and done.









back to the 62. my chassis paint arrives, so im going to be breaking down the chassis again to paint it, and put it all back together. slow boogie :shh:


----------



## KERRBSS

That's pretty cool. Nice job


----------



## king debo

Great work!


----------



## vouges17

lone star said:


> yessir. a brighter day is coming. rooster might be down for maybe a month.


sometimes it be like that when you build your shit but oh well great work so far!


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> not quite rooster/lowriding related, but the rooster isnt just about lowriding, its about being built not bought, and taking on new challenges. so i started on a little side hustle since i got the shop i decided to build me an ornamental/security gate. so far i have 1 customer in line. i built this with my 18 wheeler battery rack material.  its 16ft wide and weighs about 500 lbs and is solid as a tank.. hopefully the next gate will fund me a bigger compressor so when it comes time to paint the rooster im ready.
> 
> this was the original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> gaurd dog approves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to the 62. my chassis paint arrives, so im going to be breaking down the chassis again to paint it, and put it all back together. slow boogie :shh:


tight

opens out or in?


----------



## lone star

it opens out, away from the house


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

looks nice! those just press on caps?


----------



## lone star

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> looks nice! those just press on caps?


yes. the pickets are 1x1 box. if u were gona make one i suggest using 3/4x3/4 box.....there is much more selection of ornaments in that size....


----------



## npazzin

*gate*

looks really nice man! wish I could put up a fence like that round my house, but the fuckin H.O.A. ******* won't allow it. this pic made me think of what the fence on the border must be like though LMAO


----------



## npazzin

*gate*

looks really nice man! wish I could put up a fence like that round my house, but the fuckin H.O.A. ******* won't allow it. this pic made me think of what the fence on the border must be like though LMAO but im sure you'll finish the job:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Fence came out nice.


----------



## lone star

thanks fellas. i still need to make a walk thru gate/door next to it, and then iron fence the other side of the house, about 75ft worth, that side is also gona have a gate because thats where i get access to the back.


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> looks really nice man! wish I could put up a fence like that round my house, but the fuckin H.O.A. ******* won't allow it. this pic made me think of what the fence on the border must be like though LMAO but im sure you'll finish the job:thumbsup:


ha i clicked the pic after i responded...that area will be a walk thru gate. round here we dont have hoa. we do have coyotes though. theres some pups across the street :x


----------



## npazzin

how much you want to got grab me one them pups? seriously!


----------



## lone star

u dont want one....its not even the size of a 6 week old puppy and it bit the shit out of me.


----------



## npazzin

that's exactly why I want one, so It'll bite the fuck out of anyone that gets in my back yard!!! lol


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> that's exactly why I want one, so It'll bite the fuck out of anyone that gets in my back yard!!! lol


i caught one. i duno what this thing is. it looks like a german sheppard....ill post a video later tonight.


----------



## npazzin

lone star said:


> i caught one. i duno what this thing is. it looks like a german sheppard....ill post a video later tonight.


:werd:


----------



## lone star

:dunno:


----------



## npazzin

cool lookin, you should keep an train him!!! :yes:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> cool lookin, you should keep an train him!!! :yes:


my dog dont like him....


----------



## edelmiro13

I got a 64 ill trade you


----------



## lone star

hmm


----------



## king debo

Me too


----------



## slo

i got a 63 and 64 to trade also


----------



## DJLATIN

pinche bato, now you can add engineer to your resume. :h5:


lone star said:


> not quite rooster/lowriding related, but the rooster isnt just about lowriding, its about being built not bought, and taking on new challenges. so i started on a little side hustle since i got the shop i decided to build me an ornamental/security gate. so far i have 1 customer in line. i built this with my 18 wheeler battery rack material.  its 16ft wide and weighs about 500 lbs and is solid as a tank.. hopefully the next gate will fund me a bigger compressor so when it comes time to paint the rooster im ready.
> 
> this was the original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> gaurd dog approves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to the 62. my chassis paint arrives, so im going to be breaking down the chassis again to paint it, and put it all back together. slow boogie :shh:


----------



## lone star

2 year degree....


----------



## DJLATIN

:rimshot:


----------



## STKN209

Nice tread!! Can't wait to see the finish product...g/L


----------



## lone star

got some good news today. things are on the up and up. updates to come


----------



## Too-Low

keep it going:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> got some good news today. things are on the up and up. updates to come


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

had to dust off the rooster today. i threw on the stars to get an idea. unfortunately because of the offest
and the car on cut springs it shifts the rear end and the car isnt driveable. the versaille should take care of that
i did take some pics.


----------



## lone star

i put the glass back in the roof and shimmed it so its all lined up. no sense in doing any body/paint until after fr
ame swap.


----------



## lone star

itomorrow im gona tear down the frame and weld up any last oversights, and paint it. the paint is here.








i am very glad i spent the extra money for the frame stands that bolt up to the wheel dollies. u can roll around a 
bare frame, chassis, or a car with no front suspension. very handy


----------



## lone star

i also mocked up the pumps.....still debating on 2 or 3 pump. that 3rd pump would do well in the next car (a lac)
but i dont know....


----------



## lone star

playing with chrome


----------



## lone star

whipped out my trusty pump bracket. i made this a few years ago and it comes in very handy


----------



## lone star

mocked up all 3


----------



## lone star

i dont really like the looks of deltas so i may dump them and get some fake adexs or save pennies 
for the real. or maybe i have a fundraiser or something


----------



## lone star

then max found a field mouse









then i threw him in the lake lol










thats all for today. more tomorrow


----------



## regal ryda

roof looks real good Ken:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Some movement


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> roof looks real good Ken:thumbsup:


thanks. hey on the back mounts for the glass, the roof has 2 thin clip/bracket looking things....i dont see the purpose for them? do u know.....?

they are like shims or something


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good Homie, this car was clean, but your taking her to the next level..


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> thanks. hey on the back mounts for the glass, the roof has 2 thin clip/bracket looking things....i dont see the purpose for them? do u know.....?
> 
> they are like shims or something


go ahead and use them. Better to be safe then sorry later.


----------



## lone star

so today i stripped the frame again hopefully for the last time. pressure washed it and painted it.


----------



## lone star

since im not chroming anything and dont really care about car shows i went with a product my homie turned me on
to. called chassis saver. its about 35 bux a quart. brush, roll, or spray on. it hardens up like a rock, and is
supposedly good stuff. for 35 bux, why not give it a shot. so i painted the frame.


----------



## lone star

it came out ok id say. the a arms and rear end/trailing arms i am going to smooth out and use auto motive grade 
paint. atleast its all 1 color now.










and this is where i leave off today. imaginary charging the batteries  tomorrow im going to gut the rear end and 
break down the control arms etc. i ordered a bushing press so im looking forward to using that. ive always beat 
bushing in or out.


----------



## lone star

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Homie, this car was clean, but your taking her to the next level..


thanks. my vision is repaint black, chrome all exterior trim. the 44. full wrap. 12 batts. no chrome under hood or under car. just a clean simple driveable car that has some snap on the front end.


----------



## king debo

Chassis saver is good stuff, I used it on my frame. I reduced it down a bit to make it go on slick!


----------



## lone star

i got an extra quart im gona sell cheap.


----------



## sickthree

lone star said:


> thanks. my vision is repaint black, chrome all exterior trim. the 44. full wrap. 12 batts. no chrome under hood or under car. just a clean simple driveable car that has some snap on the front end.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> thanks. hey on the back mounts for the glass, the roof has 2 thin clip/bracket looking things....i dont see the purpose for them? do u know.....?
> 
> they are like shims or something


I think they are there to keep it level going up, but like Pac said I'd just leave them there unless they are in the way or something


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> I think they are there to keep it level going up, but like Pac said I'd just leave them there unless they are in the way or something


let me take a pic of what im talkin bout


----------



## lone star

i put 1 in one side and left the other out just to see.......doesnt really do anything? i duno what its for....ive slept 
since i took the roof assembly apart so i forgot what its for???

















the glass squares up nice just gotta throw the new seals on when the time comes


----------



## regal ryda

just looks like a shim of some sort to me


----------



## lone star

broke everything down today, ready for sand blast this week


----------



## npazzin

where you get the upper an lower arms done?


----------



## lone star

was a collaborative effort between me and my homie. he did most of the work though. i did a little molding


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

over the weekend i picked up a car hauler so i figured why not put it to use and get the frame done a little nicer.
i should be back sunday hopefully.


----------



## bad idea

lone star said:


> had to dust off the rooster today. i threw on the stars to get an idea. unfortunately because of the offest
> and the car on cut springs it shifts the rear end and the car isnt driveable. the versaille should take care of that
> i did take some pics.
> View attachment 650361
> 
> View attachment 650362


Lovin them stars!


----------



## lone star

yep. my personal favorite style of wheel. got 3 sets.


----------



## Coca Pearl

I probably should have kept the set I had, but I wanted to go all og on my ride and had not use for them...


----------



## bad idea

lone star said:


> yep. my personal favorite style of wheel. got 3 sets.


Same here, they've always been my fav and I just got a set of 80 spoke round nipples for xmas


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> over the weekend i picked up a car hauler so i figured why not put it to use and get the frame done a little nicer.
> i should be back sunday hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 652221


Nice hauler! Exactly wat i want wen i have room for one


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> i put 1 in one side and left the other out just to see.......doesnt really do anything? i duno what its for....ive slept
> since i took the roof assembly apart so i forgot what its for???
> 
> View attachment 650703
> 
> 
> View attachment 650704
> 
> 
> the glass squares up nice just gotta throw the new seals on when the time comes
> 
> View attachment 650705
> 
> 
> View attachment 650706


THOSE NEED TO BE THERE, THOSE ACT AS "GLIDES" FOR THE ROOF LINING UP, WHEN IT SLIDE


----------



## lone star

finally dropped everything off for sandblast. i was gona use this dude about 80 miles away but got lucky and found 
a sandblaster for industrial about 2 miles from the house. should be ready in a couple days. i also cleaned out
and b/s paint gun my homie gave me and i did this :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lone star

been a couple weeks. sandblaster told me 3 to 4 days, more like 3 to 4 weeks. i sware folks cant get right, might as well do the shit myself. but i did pick it up today and he did a good job. everything is nice and clean


----------



## lone star

got to use my little bushing press. works great on the uppers...works so/so on the rear trailing arms. for some reason they kept wanting to go in sideways. didnt work for shit on the lowers.


----------



## lone star

this is as far as i got on the back end. dropped off the axles to get new bears pressed on. and getting the rotors turned should be back tomorrow.


----------



## lone star

hope to have the chassis rolling again this weekend. 

started grinding down the sunroof seams





slow boogie, spending more money on tools and equipment than i am on parts for the car, but fuck it, it will get done.

:h5:


----------



## KERTWOOD

lone star said:


> slow boogie, spending more money on tools and equipment than i am on parts for the car, but fuck it, it will get done.
> 
> :h5:


No rush buddy, just do you. Money spent on tools, equipment and the shop is well spent. It's hard to build anything without the necessities.


----------



## lone star

KERTWOOD said:


> No rush buddy, just do you. Money spent on tools, equipment and the shop is well spent. It's hard to build anything without the necessities.


yessir. im in no hurry. hopefully get that lift in a couple week. once chassis is assembled im gona yank the motor/trans and set it on there.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Powder work looks good


----------



## 62ssrag

did you modify your ball joint press to slip over to press in your bushings if you did can you show more detail pic.


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

lone star said:


> while i was on a roll, when ahead and made a hose reel out of my triple gold engraved roadster wheels. :biggrin:




I might have to make one of those myself...thats bad ass homie


----------



## lone star

62ssrag said:


> did you modify your ball joint press to slip over to press in your bushings if you did can you show more detail pic.


no modify. for the uppers it works great. i had a hard time removing lowers so i took them to an alignment shop. i wrestled with them for 3 hrs. the shaft is too big on the lowers. i popped in the trailing arm bushings with the tool. i should have removed the lowers before sandblast but i didnt, oh well. i can take more pics of how it works. or how i think it works, because it didnt come with directions....


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

lone star said:


> no modify. for the uppers it works great. i had a hard time removing lowers so i took them to an alignment shop. i wrestled with them for 3 hrs. the shaft is too big on the lowers. i popped in the trailing arm bushings with the tool. i should have removed the lowers before sandblast but i didnt, oh well. i can take more pics of how it works. or how i think it works, because it didnt come with directions....


Been there, some times you learn as you go...hehehe. Looking good!


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> been a couple weeks. sandblaster told me 3 to 4 days, more like 3 to 4 weeks. i sware folks cant get right, might as well do the shit myself. but i did pick it up today and he did a good job. everything is nice and clean



I didn't see this, is that paint or power coat?


----------



## lone star

its paint..its pretty durable though. , so far atleast.


----------



## lone star

i was going back and forth with paint vs powder. this sandblaster is literally 3 mins from home. so it was easier to do that. plus i dont really plan on showing the car. so dont want chrome.


----------



## npazzin

Id guess paints easier to touch up than powder is, especially if you gona roll the hell out of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

paint is alot cheaper. this dude blasted, epoxy and glossed everything for 400.


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> i was going back and forth with paint vs powder. this sandblaster is literally 3 mins from home. so it was easier to do that. plus i dont really plan on showing the car. so dont want chrome.


*I agree, I'm not big on chrome underneath...plus my shit will be dropped on the ground! *


----------



## DJLATIN

Puro arte del barrio holmez


lone star said:


> finally dropped everything off for sandblast. i was gona use this dude about 80 miles away but got lucky and found
> a sandblaster for industrial about 2 miles from the house. should be ready in a couple days. i also cleaned out
> and b/s paint gun my homie gave me and i did this :cheesy:
> View attachment 653384


----------



## lone star

did some work today, its hot as fuck out here. might have to move to nightshift.


----------



## lone star

got the whole chassis assembled. rolling, ready to go, just need to run brake and fuel lines.


----------



## lone star

versaille was gone thru, new seals, fresh oil, new gasket, bearings looked good so i didnt mess with those after all, new loaded calipers, turned the rotors, ready for the road..


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

here is a referrence pic for the y-bone/pumpkin clearance. 



to sum it up, the chassis has all new upper lower trailing arm bushings, ball joints new y bone, cpp front disc, ford 9 disc rear, 73-77 monte carlo rear sway bar (ooops did i say that ) all new stainless fuel and brake lines, new bump stops, all wrapped and molded suspension 4 side boxed frame semi molded, all painted. on 13x7 custom roadstars on fr380. im pretty proud of this because i did alot of the work myself, alone no much help other than my woman and step son.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> got to use my little bushing press. works great on the uppers...works so/so on the rear trailing arms. for some reason they kept wanting to go in sideways. didnt work for shit on the lowers.





lone star said:


> this is as far as i got on the back end. dropped off the axles to get new bears pressed on. and getting the rotors turned should be back tomorrow.





lone star said:


> hope to have the chassis rolling again this weekend.
> 
> started grinding down the sunroof seams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow boogie, spending more money on tools and equipment than i am on parts for the car, but fuck it, it will get done.
> 
> :h5:





lone star said:


> versaille was gone thru, new seals, fresh oil, new gasket, bearings looked good so i didnt mess with those after all, new loaded calipers, turned the rotors, ready for the road..


damn kenny shit looks better than chrome my next car I wont do chrome Its slows me down and you have to tip toe around while putting it on . Looking good brother ! My bolts and stuff were not ready :facepalm: over a week to plate some bolts and disc brake brackets?


----------



## hittin back bumper

Lookin good kenny


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I want that rear sway bar ! can you get me one and bend it for me ? I have the same rear end but out of the 77's so the yoke is different I believe...


----------



## lone star

i have to retract,, i have to give props to my homie al at fineline he wrapped the arms and crossmember. i molded them a lil more after i got them back.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> here is a referrence pic for the y-bone/pumpkin clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> to sum it up, the chassis has all new upper lower trailing arm bushings, ball joints new y bone, cpp front disc, ford 9 disc rear, 73-77 monte carlo rear sway bar (ooops did i say that ) all new stainless fuel and brake lines, new bump stops, all wrapped and molded suspension 4 side boxed frame semi molded, all painted. on 13x7 custom roadstars on fr380. im pretty proud of this because i did alot of the work myself, alone no much help other than my woman and step son.


 put that work in homie. It just feels so much better when you do shit yourself, that y bone will do just fine looks way better than the one I have .:happysad:


----------



## lone star

hittin back bumper said:


> Lookin good kenny


thanks, team diy.


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> put that work in homie. It just feels so much better when you do shit yourself, that y bone will do just fine looks way better than the one I have .:happysad:


thanks. those sway bars arent hard to find. got mine on ebay. bent it myself, drilled and tapped the lower training arms . took a little work, but it wasnt that hard, dont get me wrong chrome under is nice but you are right, its highmaintenance. and imo over rated. i was going to do chrome accents like sway bars and tie rods etc but that means u have to carry it over to under the hood etc. and this car gona have an orange 283 under the hood. i want the car all stock, on 13s w a full wrap and a good front end snap


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> damn kenny shit looks better than chrome my next car I wont do chrome Its slows me down and you have to tip toe around while putting it on . Looking good brother ! My bolts and stuff were not ready :facepalm: over a week to plate some bolts and disc brake brackets?


man 10-4 on waiting. i rather spend more, buy tools make mistakes and do shit myself than take it to some random shop that wants to shy away from the job because its a lowrider or custom car. plus most mechanic shops extort. like 70 dollars an hr labor rate. trippin.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> man 10-4 on waiting. i rather spend more, buy tools make mistakes and do shit myself than take it to some random shop that wants to shy away from the job because its a lowrider or custom car. plus most mechanic shops extort. like 70 dollars an hr labor rate. trippin.


Your right Ive started to collect my own tool although one of my friends has his own shop and doesnt mind me working on my ride over there it just the thought of having it right in your garage or in your case your own shop .. I decided to build my own ride for that reason alone . waiting on shops and being over charged . but the paint I had to out source but after I complete the 18 week courses that I'm going to take for paint & body I can only get better especially when my homie is a painter . I'm already picking up some know how


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Your right Ive started to collect my own tool although one of my friends has his own shop and doesnt mind me working on my ride over there it just the thought of having it right in your garage or in your case your own shop .. I decided to build my own ride for that reason alone . waiting on shops and being over charged . but the paint I had to out source but after I complete the 18 week courses that I'm going to take for paint & body I can only get better especially when my homie is a painter . I'm already picking up some know how


yea i bought a cheap spray gun. gona primer around the moonroof before filler. youtube and books are a great tool also. that plus experiment = gettin shit done. next on my list is a bigger compressor. my 33gal cycled for like 2 hrs the other night when i was using die grinder lol


----------



## texasgold

lone star said:


> here is a referrence pic for the y-bone/pumpkin clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> to sum it up, the chassis has all new upper lower trailing arm bushings, ball joints new y bone, cpp front disc, ford 9 disc rear, 73-77 monte carlo rear sway bar (ooops did i say that ) all new stainless fuel and brake lines, new bump stops, all wrapped and molded suspension 4 side boxed frame semi molded, all painted. on 13x7 custom roadstars on fr380. im pretty proud of this because i did alot of the work myself, alone no much help other than my woman and step son.


Its good to have family backing you...keep pushing


----------



## implala66

lone star said:


> thanks. those sway bars arent hard to find. got mine on ebay. bent it myself, drilled and tappthelowetrainingarm.took a little work, but it wasnt that hard, dont get me wrong chrome under is nice but you are right, its highmaintenance. and imo over rated. i was going to do chrome accents like sway bars and tie rods etc but that means u have to carry it over to under the hood etc. and this car gona have an orange 283 under the hood. i want the car all stock, on 13s w a full wrap and a good front end snap


I got mine off craigslist, for $60 shipped it came of a 77 Grand Prix (oops did I say that), just have to be patient and do a bit of searching.....


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> hope to have the chassis rolling again this weekend.
> 
> started grinding down the sunroof seams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow boogie, spending more money on tools and equipment than i am on parts for the car, but fuck it, it will get done.
> 
> :h5:


you gonna go and strip the whole roof?


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!!


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> you gonna go and strip the whole roof?


what kind of hoping you would handle that for me....


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

lone star said:


> versaille was gone thru, new seals, fresh oil, new gasket, bearings looked good so i didnt mess with those after all, new loaded calipers, turned the rotors, ready for the road..


:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> what kind of hoping you would handle that for me....


Have lunch ready one of these coming weekends...


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> Have lunch ready one of these coming weekends...


im down for that.....ill let u know.


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> paint is alot cheaper. this dude blasted, epoxy and glossed everything for 400.


Phone number please!!! Fixing to have another batch for him!!!!


----------



## lone star

when i went to pick up the stuff he told me he under quoted the job.....so i dont think he will do it again for that price, although i thought that price was comparable. i had another quote for 375 about an hr from home


----------



## CJAY

LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## lone star

thanks. went ahead and ordered new versaille caliper flex hoses unfortunately they arent an orielly item. hit up the homies
at last minute customs for rear end pre bent brake lines, some clamps , started messing with the brake and fuel
lines today.


----------



## lone star

the pre bent stainless lines are pretty simple once u lay them all out and see what u got. im thinking i should wait and
mock up steering and tie rods before i mount brake lines to crossmember, i dont want the tie rods to rub anything


----------



## lone star

test fitting front lines i have the master, booster and prop. valve already. should fall together nice (hopefully)


----------



## Coca Pearl

You might have to do some trimming on the lines they give you a little extra for adjustments. Which I'm sure you already


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Looking great ken dogg!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

lone star said:


> here is a referrence pic for the y-bone/pumpkin clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> to sum it up, the chassis has all new upper lower trailing arm bushings, ball joints new y bone, cpp front disc, ford 9 disc rear, 73-77 monte carlo rear sway bar (ooops did i say that ) all new stainless fuel and brake lines, new bump stops, all wrapped and molded suspension 4 side boxed frame semi molded, all painted. on 13x7 custom roadstars on fr380. im pretty proud of this because i did alot of the work myself, alone no much help other than my woman and step son.


Thanks Ken for the info now I got my sway bar.......


----------



## lone star

nice....dont fall victim to these snakes. share knowledge dont charge for it


----------



## lone star

man its hot as fuck down here so i took a break from the rooster today went to walmart


----------



## Coca Pearl

All you need now is a rooster party when its time to change frames.


----------



## lone star

sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## 8t4mc

I got the same pool in 26 foot


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> I got the same pool in 26 foot


this one is 22,.....how long did it take to fill up?


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> man its hot as fuck down here so i took a break from the rooster today went to walmart
> 
> View attachment 665028


Keenwood your build is coming along real nice......Pool looks bad ass but if I ever make it down there you better break that boat out thats back there I see it!


----------



## lone star

thats the ss rooster


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> man its hot as fuck down here so i took a break from the rooster today went to walmart
> 
> View attachment 665028


 damn theres still a shitload of space back there.... you could put like 6 of em pools


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> this one is 22,.....how long did it take to fill up?


 2 days


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> damn theres still a shitload of space back there.... you could put like 6 of em pools


its plenty, im wishin i would have gotten a spot on atleast 5 acre though. and the lot next door sold a couple weeks ago. now i need to put up a fence


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> 2 days


it took about 35hrs to fill up lol.


my versaille brake hoses showed up today so maybe this weekend i will have all the brake and gas lines ran and clamped down.


----------



## sobayduece

lone star said:


> it took about 35hrs to fill up lol.
> 
> 
> my versaille brake hoses showed up today so maybe this weekend i will have all the brake and gas lines ran and clamped down.


where did you get your brake hoses from i am going to need some for mine


----------



## king debo

sobayduece said:


> where did you get your brake hoses from i am going to need some for mine


Rock Auto or Ebay has them, prices vary all over the board. Always had good luck with Rock Auto though


----------



## lone star

got mine from ebay. im wondering if it is a part that other years will work and folks tax on the idea that they are discontinued...


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> got mine from ebay. im wondering if it is a part that other years will work and folks tax on the idea that they are discontinued...


 you could have gotten them from Smileys in the woodlands. Even steel braided


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> you could have gotten them from Smileys in the woodlands. Even steel braided


shit thats 50 in gas just to get there lol


----------



## king debo

Where csn I get some Impala brackets for mine?


----------



## Coca Pearl

Online website and they have a catalog......:nono:


lone star said:


> shit thats 50 in gas just to get there lol


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> Online website and they have a catalog......:nono:


word


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Where csn I get some Impala brackets for mine?


currie sells them weld on, but they come complete with panhard and banana bar , if u running wishbone, those brackets are useless. so its kind of a waste.....empire on here sells them, but lately they have had bad customer feedback. best bet is to find an impala rear end for 100 or less....or maybe a whole chassis for 300. get the rear end and arms off it and sell the frame for 100 to 200.....


----------



## lone star

didnt really like the way the factory gas line runs under the control arm so i bent my own line today. going to clamp all
the lines down tomorrow. and on schedule to pull the motor and set it on frame next weekend.


----------



## regal ryda

looks good Ken


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> looks good Ken


thanks homie. slow boogie. working 6 days now. but paper comes first


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good !!


----------



## lone star

got the brake and gas lines ran and clamped down. this was kinda tedious, had to drill and tap the holes for the clamps.
hope they dont leak wont know til the first road test


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

got the proportioning valve mocked up


----------



## lone star

ran into a little problem, the rear end is off center by about less than a quarter inch. and when the car is all
the way down (on the bump stops) the yoke rubs the tunnel. just a hair. if i pick up the frame not even 1/2 inch, the
yoke clears the frame. dont know if i should notch that out or just not ride on the bump stops. when we mocked up
the rear, the yoke wasnt included. its not much to be concerned but since i have access to it now i may notch it out.


----------



## king debo

Notch it


----------



## regal ryda

Notch it I have to do mine too, I've seen ppl cut it completely out too


----------



## lone star

yea im out of oxygen so wont be til wednesday that i can re-up


----------



## elcoshiloco

lone star said:


> nice....dont fall victim to these snakes. share knowledge dont charge for it


 this kind of attitude will keep lowriding alive. Lowriding is probably one of the only car cultures where builders don't share knowledge to help the next guy along in helping build his/her ride easier, faster, and less money wasted.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

elcoshiloco said:


> this kind of attitude will keep lowriding alive. Lowriding is probably one of the only car cultures where builders don't share knowledge to help the next guy along in helping build his/her ride easier, faster, and less money wasted.


aint this the truth , i share my knowledge with all my fellow riders


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> View attachment 667496
> 
> 
> ran into a little problem, the rear end is off center by about less than a quarter inch. and when the car is all
> the way down (on the bump stops) the yoke rubs the tunnel. just a hair. if i pick up the frame not even 1/2 inch, the
> yoke clears the frame. dont know if i should notch that out or just not ride on the bump stops. when we mocked up
> the rear, the yoke wasnt included. its not much to be concerned but since i have access to it now i may notch it out.


hope I dont run into this problem :happysad:


----------



## sobayduece

lone star said:


> View attachment 667492
> 
> 
> View attachment 667493


I cant tell by the pics are you using the stock versailles yoke or did you change it


----------



## lone star

its the stock yoke...


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hope I dont run into this problem :happysad:


just a little bump in the road...i dont think it will affect driveshaft. hope not atleast


----------



## elcoshiloco

lone star said:


> thanks. those sway bars arent hard to find. got mine on ebay. bent it myself, drilled and tapped the lower training arms . took a little work, but it wasnt that hard, dont get me wrong chrome under is nice but you are right, its highmaintenance. and imo over rated. i was going to do chrome accents like sway bars and tie rods etc but that means u have to carry it over to under the hood etc. and this car gona have an *orange 283 under the hood. i want the car all stock, on 13s w a full wrap and a good front end snap*


:thumbsup: gonna look super fresh!


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hope I dont run into this problem :happysad:


it all depends on how low you want it to sit but an easy fix.


----------



## indyzmosthated

Got my rear sway bar coming. Debo told me about it. Should be a nice additionN. The rooster is coming along nicely kenny


----------



## npazzin

is it possible to use solid bushings on the panhard or the ybar(if so equipped) that are drilled off center like the bushings you use to time the camshaft on a sbc? might cure the problem without cutting on the area where it rubs?


lone star said:


> View attachment 667496
> 
> 
> ran into a little problem, the rear end is off center by about less than a quarter inch. and when the car is all
> the way down (on the bump stops) the yoke rubs the tunnel. just a hair. if i pick up the frame not even 1/2 inch, the
> yoke clears the frame. dont know if i should notch that out or just not ride on the bump stops. when we mocked up
> the rear, the yoke wasnt included. its not much to be concerned but since i have access to it now i may notch it out.


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> it all depends on how low you want it to sit but an easy fix.


as smooth as 288 is, gotta ride on the bump stops....or lower.


----------



## lone star

indyzmosthated said:


> Got my rear sway bar coming. Debo told me about it. Should be a nice additionN. The rooster is coming along nicely kenny


thanks bossman, gona need to put a little heat to that sway bar to get it to fit, but it doesnt take much. the higher up u go in the rear the more it points down so u might have to bend it up a little


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> is it possible to use solid bushings on the panhard or the ybar(if so equipped) that are drilled off center like the bushings you use to time the camshaft on a sbc? might cure the problem without cutting on the area where it rubs?


post pic? but from description, in theory it would work. im just gona torch the shit and keep moving. not trying to win trophies


----------



## lone star

but even then u still have trailing arm bushings that keep it centered, and those are new so isnt much play. thats why im not really worried bout driveshaft issues because these cars have 50yr old worn out bushings and still drive without problems so i dont see a little off on driveshaft being a problem, but ill cross that bridge when i get there


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> as smooth as 288 is, gotta ride on the bump stops....or lower.


 288 has smoothin out alot. I wish they can get some of these other streets the same way.


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> 288 has smoothin out alot. I wish they can get some of these other streets the same way.


aint happenin in houston. another reason why i aint movin back!


----------



## npazzin

guess your right, youd have to make your oun solid bushings to make that happen, just didn't know if you knew anyone that had already done that. guess if you gotta cut it, just keep the heat as low as possible :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> but even then u still have trailing arm bushings that keep it centered, and those are new so isnt much play. thats why im not really worried bout driveshaft issues because these cars have 50yr old worn out bushings and still drive without problems so i dont see a little off on driveshaft being a problem, but ill cross that bridge when i get there


I just finnished up my toyo rear swap and my pumkin is a lil off center aswell so ima cut some away. I was told there made off center bc it helps the drive shaft to have torque with less stress at an angle!!! Makes cents i guess but well see. I centered the wheels and let the punkin fall ware it falls


----------



## lone star

^^^
i also read several times that u want the u joints to not be perfectly aligned. when u make the u joints work a little it keeps the needle bearings going and keeps things in tune....


----------



## npazzin

if it were straight the needle bearings wouldnt rotate an then the ujoints would fail


----------



## lone star

big thanks goes out to the homie texas gold came thru and got dirty. we pulled motor and trans out this morning


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

we also measured the inside skirt to inside skirt and compared it to the outside 13x7 to outside 13x7 measurement 
and the rims measure 1.5 inch narrower so thats good, was concerned with the roadster adapters adding about 1/4 inch
thickness. hopefully it all falls into place.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

Gotta get in there sometime numsayin


----------



## lone star

took a running and driving car and ruined it


----------



## regal ryda

youre on your way brotha


----------



## npazzin

lone star said:


> took a running and driving car and ruined it


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

did a little bit to it today. i was debating on a crate 350 for it but i think im gona keep the 283 and just upgrade transmissions
no point in fixin somethin that aint broke.


----------



## lone star




----------



## npazzin

gives you a good reason to do a top end/cam swap an rebuild the top end if you wanted, hell if I had it out id atleast re-ring the motor, but I know nothing bout that motor so if its cool............................ROLL IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

it ran fine on the highway no smoke or knock. theres no sludge around the valves. im just gona clean it up and but new valve covers and some shorty block huggers and call it a day. i will save the crate motor idea for the next build after this


----------



## slo

yeah stock looking looks best


----------



## npazzin

I like the stock look as well!!! was just a thought since its out already


----------



## HMART1970

lone star said:


> View attachment 667496
> 
> 
> ran into a little problem, the rear end is off center by about less than a quarter inch. and when the car is all
> the way down (on the bump stops) the yoke rubs the tunnel. just a hair. if i pick up the frame not even 1/2 inch, the
> yoke clears the frame. dont know if i should notch that out or just not ride on the bump stops. when we mocked up
> the rear, the yoke wasnt included. its not much to be concerned but since i have access to it now i may notch it out.


Notched it on my old deuce and cut out the pan under the back seat to clear the drive shaft. Welded a tunnel in tall enough to clear the shaft but still not interfere with the bottom back seat.


----------



## lone star

ordered and bought all the shit for the 283. going to keep the black and red theme the only thing that will be shiney is the ceramic headers and front cylinders. i have been debating on a th350 or a 700r4. i really want the 4speed but they are twice the price, and i dont know about buying some used transmission off craigslist, so im leaning towards just putting a 350 trans and using the left over for an ididit tilt steering column. that has been on the list of things to do for a while.


----------



## king debo

Coming along good man, been watching this car for a longgggggggg timeeeeee....Since SIN7 had it


----------



## npazzin

i would have liked the 700, but i went with a 350 for two reasons. one it bolts right in, an two i already had one from another car. i really didnt wana mess with the mounts for the overdtive since i was gona have to cut the drive sfaft.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

npazzin said:


> i would have liked the 700, but i went with a 350 for two reasons. one it bolts right in, an two i already had one from another car. i really didnt wana mess with the mounts for the overdtive since i was gona have to cut the drive sfaft.


There are xmembers that bolt in to the stock location, all u have to do is shorten the driveshaft, rather in expensive at a driveshaft shop


----------



## npazzin

ya, had that done already, inexpensive is havin the trans an mount already


64_EC_STYLE said:


> There are xmembers that bolt in to the stock location, all u have to do is shorten the driveshaft, rather in expensive at a driveshaft shop


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> ordered and bought all the shit for the 283. going to keep the black and red theme the only thing that will be shiney is the ceramic headers and front cylinders. i have been debating on a th350 or a 700r4. i really want the 4speed but they are twice the price, and i dont know about buying some used transmission off craigslist, so im leaning towards just putting a 350 trans and using the left over for an ididit tilt steering column. that has been on the list of things to do for a while.


350 is good in my wag. Bolt on type and shifts good enough with the stock rear end. Not re how your differential is geared.


----------



## slo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> There are xmembers that bolt in to the stock location, all u have to do is shorten the driveshaft, rather in expensive at a driveshaft shop


Yea I think I spent less than 70 bucks to shorten DSh like by 2 inches I think. Kept same corssmember with 350


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> 350 is good in my wag. Bolt on type and shifts good enough with the stock rear end. Not re how your differential is geared.


i dont know how its geared either, its stock out of a versaille, and a versaille was no race car lol.

didnt do much today but degreased this thing for the first round. cant mess with it again til friday after work. should have it cleaned up by saturday to start putting back together.


----------



## npazzin

we'll be here waitin on pics homie!!!


lone star said:


> i dont know how its geared either, its stock out of a versaille, and a versaille was no race car lol.
> 
> didnt do much today but degreased this thing for the first round. cant mess with it again til friday after work. should have it cleaned up by saturday to start putting back together.


----------



## lone star

any have experiece plugging the down draft tube on the back of the intake? i read that you can use a 1 1/4 inch freeze plug to plug it and then run breathers on the valve covers and it serves the same purpose as the funky tube running down hte back of the block............??


----------



## npazzin

283? :dunno:


----------



## TXRYDER

lone star said:


> any have experiece plugging the down draft tube on the back of the intake? i read that you can use a 1 1/4 inch freeze plug to plug it and then run breathers on the valve covers and it serves the same purpose as the funky tube running down hte back of the block............??


Didn't work for me. Crankcase ventilation did not improve with valve cover breathers. I would leave it stock or try mooneyes breathers.


----------



## dunk420

TXRYDER said:


> Didn't work for me. Crankcase ventilation did not improve with valve cover breathers. I would leave it stock or try mooneyes breathers.


I went with monnies breathers! Kinda pricy but look cool!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

IF YOU HAD BIGGER FEET I WOULD TRADE YA $80 WORTH OF CHEVY ORANGE FOR THE CORTEZ AND CHUCKS.....


----------



## Impslap

lone star said:


> i dont know how its geared either, its stock out of a versaille, and a versaille was no race car lol.
> 
> didnt do much today but degreased this thing for the first round. cant mess with it again til friday after work. should have it cleaned up by saturday to start putting back together.


I don't know the exact ratio, but mine was in the 2.7x range. The good thing is that since the 13's are so small, it actually helps the drivabilty by keeping the rpms up where it would have been on stock tires.


----------



## lone star

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> IF YOU HAD BIGGER FEET I WOULD TRADE YA $80 WORTH OF CHEVY ORANGE FOR THE CORTEZ AND CHUCKS.....


chucks sold last night on ebay........


----------



## lone star

TXRYDER said:


> Didn't work for me. Crankcase ventilation did not improve with valve cover breathers. I would leave it stock or try mooneyes breathers.





dunk420 said:


> I went with monnies breathers! Kinda pricy but look cool!!


what benefit does the moon eyes give over regular breathers??


----------



## lone star

Impslap said:


> I don't know the exact ratio, but mine was in the 2.7x range. The good thing is that since the 13's are so small, it actually helps the drivabilty by keeping the rpms up where it would have been on stock tires.


i miss that fleetwood, now i want another car to buzz around in, but cant build one like that for less than 8k =(


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> what benefit does the moon eyes give over regular breathers??


Dont no!! Bryan from impala shop suggested them and found and installed mine! 80 buck each but there cool looking


----------



## indyzmosthated

I done some reserch in chevy talk when doing mine i bought a grommet to fit a pcv valve in the back of my block and harldined it up to the front of the carb. It seems to be working great soft


----------



## lone star

pic....please


----------



## lone star

not big timing but some stuff came in. trying to maintain the black and theme under the hood. basic, just 
something.









goin to hardware store tomorrow to buy a gang of bolts. fools on ebay sell bolt kits for like 60 bucks when the bolts
cost .10 cents at hardware store, i dont understand it


----------



## indyzmosthated

lone star said:


> pic....please


I text you one


----------



## lone star

made a little progress today.


----------



## lone star

it aint all chromed out but fuck it it look better than it did and it runs good
and didnt cost me much , thats right up my alley lol


----------



## lone star

another angle. i need a new oil pan the og one is dented up pretty bad. gona order that and a transmission
and should set it on frame very soon. the stock grey alternator should match the stock grey brake booster pretty
good. outside of that im done with the motor. rather spend the money in the trunk


----------



## 8t4mc

looks real good.Im hoping to start on my motor tomorrow.


----------



## loster87

Build the car the way u want kenny.car coming out nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> it aint all chromed out but fuck it it look better than it did and it runs good
> and didnt cost me much , thats right up my alley lol
> 
> View attachment 672527



Doesn't have to be chromed out to look good. And urs does!


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. I end up getting all the bolts from hardware store. Intake, fuel pump, oil pan timing cover, water neck. Basically the same shit they sell on eBay for 60 Or more...for under ten bucks


----------



## dunk420

Im not 100% but not sure u shouod run the intake with breather tube with valve covers with breathers! I could b wrong but i think it wil cause wrong crank case pressure. Looks real nice tho!!!!


----------



## lone star

Please explain.....


----------



## lone star

I still plan to run the down draft tube. From what I've read the whole pcv thing was implemented because of emissions. Don't really need it..just change oil regularly. ? I don't think u can have too much ventilation. Kind of over-thinking it. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Skim

looking good kenny


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looks good kenny


----------



## implala66

lone star said:


> any have experiece plugging the down draft tube on the back of the intake? i read that you can use a 1 1/4 inch freeze plug to plug it and then run breathers on the valve covers and it serves the same purpose as the funky tube running down hte back of the block............??


I did that to my 66, never had any issues, I'm using those breathers with the chevy logo, nothing special


----------



## lone star

Sounds good. Thanks for the props fellas. I'm ready to get this car back on the road.


----------



## npazzin

motor looks nice, need to get me some of them wire looms :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> not big timing but some stuff came in. trying to maintain the black and theme under the hood. basic, just
> something.
> 
> View attachment 672262
> 
> 
> goin to hardware store tomorrow to buy a gang of bolts. fools on ebay sell bolt kits for like 60 bucks when the bolts
> cost .10 cents at hardware store, i dont understand it


come up off them stock ones knee-grow


----------



## lone star

the valve covers? i was gona list them. they were cherry until one bumped up against the brake booster and dented it still decent though. make offer


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> another angle. i need a new oil pan the og one is dented up pretty bad. gona order that and a transmission
> and should set it on frame very soon. the stock grey alternator should match the stock grey brake booster pretty
> good. outside of that im done with the motor. rather spend the money in the trunk
> 
> View attachment 672528


You not running ram horns are you?


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> You not running ram horns are you?


gona use ceramic block huggers, they got here today. rams horns will be up for sale


----------



## regal ryda

was wondering cause I wanted to run those same wire looms but they wouldnt work wit my ram horns


----------



## 8t4mc

your block huggers are still going to run down from the center of the motor right?


----------



## lone star

yes they mounted fine. must be made in china because the holes werent as on point as i would have liked them.


----------



## lone star

the mildy invasive day surgery for the roosters heart is about done. waiting on oil pan to get here. going to get a new fuel pump tomorrow only because they are 14 dollars new, i got a new starter and starter solenoid heat sheild (those are the best 10 bucks to spend on these cars from what ive learned) im looking to order the transmission next week. maybe someone can chime in and correct me if im wrong.



1. the 283/cast iron powerglide combo uses a transmission mounted starter and the flywheel or flexplate is 168 tooth (large diameter of the choices)

2. when converting to any other transmission besides hte cast iron powerglide, you will use a block mounted starter (which i have) and a 153 tooth flywheel. (smaller diameter) im assuming this is because the starter mounted on the block is closer to the crank than the transmission mounted starter, and calls for a smaller flexplate?? i will find out when i set the motor on the frame hopefully friday and try to mount the 168 tooth with the block mounted starter. 

ps. i have the old powerglide with adapter and starter and all that for 200 obo. runs fine, leaks. 



kind of debating on the original air cleaner. it looks kind of funky on there, maybe it will look better once its in the car....but it covers up the 2bbl car good lol



got the alternator mounted up. powersteering is next.



waiting for the transplant :biggrin:


----------



## king debo

Good choices


----------



## renzo778

Looking gud homie!!


----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

need you to come do that to my engine


----------



## lone star

Im in it for a couple hundred. Oil pan came today but I fell asleep so no progress til friday


----------



## Jake07

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated

It's Friday. Were the pics


----------



## lone star

Bout to fry sum shrimp dunno if rooster gets playtime today


----------



## edelmiro13

Post pics of spme BUDLIGHTS MAYNE!!!


----------



## lone star

There aint none left


----------



## lone star

did some work today. got the oil pan on, fuel pump and starter on. and set on the frame. took about 2 hours everything went smooth. motor sat right in place. i did have to take the fuel pump off again to get to the motor mount bolts. so the 283 is all fresh sealed up now.


----------



## lone star

getting ready for transplant.


----------



## lone star

everything clears fine, fuel pump clears, brake lines clear the exhaust. no major problems yet.





just need to clean up the longer spark plug wires.


----------



## king debo

That looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Lookin good


----------



## lone star

What u doin up foo


----------



## edelmiro13

everything clears fine, fuel pump clears, brake lines clear the exhaust. no major problems yet.





just need to clean up the longer spark plug wires.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Good job man! Love seeing them clean rollers


----------



## 62ssrag

Very nice work I thought You where building on your cars og frame. What disc brake kit did you go with And brake booster/master cylinder.


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. The disc kit is cpp kit. It included everything except bearing grease and brake fluid. I got it from last minute customs out of houston. Usually in stock and on sale. The booster and master is still in the box. I plan to add a tilt column too before body swap. Then sell the rollin chassis. Bumpers and any duplicate parts I have left


----------



## regal ryda

car looks good bro


----------



## lone star

Thanks. Page 62. Aint no turning back now. Got these coming in a few days and fresh chrome bumpers
Will be here soon too..
.


----------



## lone star

Gonna chrome side moldings and hood lip next. Its gettin there piece by piece.


----------



## lone star

View attachment 676722


Gonna chrome side moldings and hood lip next. Its gettin there piece by piece.


----------



## mrchavez

badass....


----------



## tlc64impala

looking good homie


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

looks sweet ken, what brand did you end up with on the wheel dollys? any concern with the chrome cracking on the trim during install? Im no impala guy but have read its a good possibility.


----------



## dunk420

Who plated them?? Looks nice


----------



## 62ssrag

lone star said:


> View attachment 676722
> 
> 
> Gonna chrome side moldings and hood lip next. Its gettin there piece by piece.


Ah you bought that stuff. I see your into saving time Thats always better. Like you said you will hustle your extra parts off later


----------



## regal ryda

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> looks sweet ken, what brand did you end up with on the wheel dollys? any concern with the chrome cracking on the trim during install? Im no impala guy but have read its a good possibility.


 theres that possibility happening, I've had to redo several pieces of mine because of it


----------



## lone star

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> looks sweet ken, what brand did you end up with on the wheel dollys? any concern with the chrome cracking on the trim during install? Im no impala guy but have read its a good possibility.


Ive heard the same. My current tail end is polished and v it just doesnt compare to chrome. If it did chip id paint it. I was planning to buy a repop but this popped up cheaper than a stock repop. Wheel dollies came from tommy aka classic customs


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> Who plated them?? Looks nice


Originaly came fro. Mr impala on here.


----------



## lone star

62ssrag said:


> Ah you bought that stuff. I see your into saving time Thats always better. Like you said you will hustle your extra parts off later


Yep ill recoup some of it.


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> theres that possibility happening, I've had to redo several pieces of mine because of it


I hope not. But like anything . Cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> I hope not. But like anything . Cross that bridge when I get there.


 it shouldn't with you you're more cautious than I am Ken


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

edelmiro13 said:


> everything clears fine, fuel pump clears, brake lines clear the exhaust. no major problems yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to clean up the longer spark plug wires.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 looking damn good my other car wont have any chrome thats forsure shits a headache , get it in ken


----------



## lone star

Im tryin.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> everything clears fine, fuel pump clears, brake lines clear the exhaust. no major problems yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to clean up the longer spark plug wires.



Loooove it. Doesn't have to be chrome to be clean!


----------



## lone star

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Loooove it. Doesn't have to be chrome to be clean!


Thanks im not a big fanvof chromed out motors. Long as it runs good fuck it.


----------



## juangotti

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking damn good my other car wont have any chrome thats forsure shits a headache , get it in ken


Ive been going back and forth about doing chrome undies and I think Im not. Just does not appeal to me like when I bought the car.


----------



## lone star

juangotti said:


> Ive been going back and forth about doing chrome undies and I think Im not. Just does not appeal to me like when I bought the car.


Ive had 3 cars w chrome under. Imo its damn nice but not worth itvunless u mold everything and seal all cracks and crevicesvunless u like rusted chrome in a month


----------



## lone star

Its friday and in between beers I thru on the ps pump new belts.


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## lone star

Gonna have this car gutted bare bones for body work this week


----------



## king debo

Damn, you aint playin!


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Damn, you aint playin!


I set a goal. 3 month complete. Chrome exterior and bumpers. Headliner paint driving. Lifted. Done.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

lone star said:


> as you can see, looks like a complete car but just needed a little help around the edges. heres the car at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing i did do the car was polish the headlight bezels. they came out pretty good


 What's that white stuff on the bezels Lone star?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

juangotti said:


> Ive been going back and forth about doing chrome undies and I think Im not. Just does not appeal to me like when I bought the car.


 dump that money in where it counts the most quality paint and materials ,Interior as well .chrome looks nice dont get me wrong it just not my cup of tea I love the look of traditional lowriders.


----------



## lone star

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> What's that white stuff on the bezels Lone star?


Blue lightening anodize stripper.


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> dump that money in where it counts the most quality paint and materials ,Interior as well .chrome looks nice dont get me wrong it just not my cup of tea I love the look of traditional lowriders.


Chrome is nice. But its not practicle. Some folks brag boit having chrome and driving on the freeway. I just a car that runs good. Looks good and has a front end snap to send that lay nvplay shit home

Awredy


----------



## lone star

Oh and. The built not bought part is even sweeter. And yeah thats for u mr u know who.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Don't know how many cars I've seen with chromed motors and suspension but have 20-50 year old weatherstrip and missing pieces etc....different priorities.


----------



## lone star

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Don't know how many cars I've seen with chromed motors and suspension but have 20-50 year old weatherstrip and missing pieces etc....different priorities.


Shit aint that the truth. Seen em myself.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> Chrome is nice. But its not practicle. Some folks brag boit having chrome and driving on the freeway. I just a car that runs good. Looks good and has a front end snap to send that lay nvplay shit home
> 
> Awredy


Tell me about it , I read it all the time on the forum Im like "Its a fuckin car your supposed to drive it:facepalm:, as far as the front end snap Ill leave that to the guys that like it . I personally dont . Im cool with laying my shit on the back bumper and lifting it just enough to roll over speed bumps :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> Oh and. The built not bought part is even sweeter. And yeah thats for u mr u know who.


I personally have enjoyed building my car vs going out and buying one already done . Not only Is my shit built right I did majority of the work on it MYSELF and learned along the way. Built NOT Bought. but those who choose to buy make way for us Builders to get News whips


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Tell me about it , I read it all the time on the forum Im like "Its a fuckin car your supposed to drive it:facepalm:, as far as the front end snap Ill leave that to the guys that like it . I personally dont . Im cool with laying my shit on the back bumper and lifting it just enough to roll over speed bumps :biggrin:


Lay and play belongsbon some cars...mainly bombs up til 61. After that its fair game. Imo. It goes like this.
Is the paint clean.
Is the glass clean
Are the tires matching and not hulled.
Do the hydraulics leak.
Does it run good.
Do u still live with ya mama. 

If answered yes to the last. Your car should answer yes to all previous questions. Lol


----------



## OGJordan

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Don't know how many cars I've seen with chromed motors and suspension but have 20-50 year old weatherstrip and missing pieces etc....different priorities.


I don't think anything in Lowriding drives me more nuts than that. That's why 90% of other car cultures think we all half asses.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> Lay and play belongsbon some cars...mainly bombs up til 61. After that its fair game. Imo. It goes like this.
> Is the paint clean.
> Is the glass clean
> Are the tires matching and not hulled.
> Do the hydraulics leak.
> Does it run good.
> Do u still live with ya mama.
> 
> If answered yes to the last. Your car should answer yes to all previous questions. Lol


all but "DO THE HYDRAULICS LEAK" :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> all but "DO THE HYDRAULICS LEAK" :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


U like that huh lol


----------



## baggedout81

lol


----------



## lone star

Started tearing down the car, got a chrome pile buildig up


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Always fun busting up rusted ass bumper brackets. Someone welded half of the bolts up. Going to have them sandblasted.


----------



## texasgold

"Its just chicken" numsayin


----------



## lone star

Yardbird


----------



## MIJO65

greetings my brother..long time...congrats on the new place..about to sit own an look through your build...you no love me no more..i miss your sext messages.........nice thead!


----------



## lone star

Is that right...


----------



## The Truth

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Thanks sir. Went balls deep in rooster today after work


----------



## lone star

Car is solid enuff for my taste


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

The paint overall is fair to good condition, only has dings here and there ivdont plan to take it down to metal. Just scuff ding repair and done. Today i played around with the skirts and wet sanded down the orange peel.


----------



## lone star

They came out smooth


----------



## lone star

Hopefully i get the whole car like this. I have nothing but time so me and sandpaper gonna get to know each other real good


----------



## king debo

Nice look there


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:drama:


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> View attachment 681279
> 
> 
> Hopefully i get the whole car like this. I have nothing but time so me and sandpaper gonna get to know each other real good


U got the right idea. A good buffer and proper compounds will have you set. Just stay the hell away from the edges!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good


----------



## lone star

Thanks folks.


----------



## edelmiro13

Looking good kenwood


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Looking good kenwood


Thanks mang. Today i gutted it further. Got drip rail off withoit damage . Wasnt as hard as ive read about it to be


----------



## texasgold

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## lone star

Ill get some tomorrow when i fuck my car up attempting bodywork


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Thanks mang. Today i gutted it further. Got drip rail off withoit damage . Wasnt as hard as ive read about it to be


Yeah I heard those were a pain getting out and back in so I left mine alone just put new weather stripping


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> View attachment 681279
> 
> 
> Hopefully i get the whole car like this. I have nothing but time so me and sandpaper gonna get to know each other real good


Lookin good!


----------



## lone star

Just a lil patience and a screw driver and they pop right off...,


----------



## lone star

Got the side molding off today. Gettin closer to a bare body


----------



## lone star

Almost ready to try my luck at bodywork bought a durablock kit some paper and some evercoat fiberglass


----------



## lone star

Never painted in my life but a good friend told me have the space is the biggest part so i figure why not. Start small w fenderwells support skirts and see what happens. Worst case sand the shit down and start over. Looking at compressors now


----------



## lone star

Chrome pile almost done. Im gona polish all the stainless myself and chrome all the outside aluminum.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> View attachment 682417
> 
> 
> Almost ready to try my luck at bodywork bought a durablock kit some paper and some evercoat fiberglass


Fiberglass for what?


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> View attachment 682419
> 
> 
> Never painted in my life but a good friend told me have the space is the biggest part so i figure why not. Start small w fenderwells support skirts and see what happens. Worst case sand the shit down and start over. Looking at compressors now


Sprayn is the easy part!

Its the hole body work thing i cant seem to manage


----------



## LOPEZWERKS

The challenge is keeping as much junk off the parts being painted and keeping oil and water out of the compressor lines. Make sure you pick up some decent filytering for your air lines. The spraying part will come as the more you do it the better you get. Remember to use 50% overlapping passes and you should be good.


----------



## lone star

ANy specs to lookfor


----------



## dunk420

Deff buy a gallon r so of pre paint cleaner!!! With out that step u will have a reaction on one part or another every time!!! Can get at n e auto paint supply or nappa


----------



## slo

Get a water n moisture seperator for sure, like these.. ex.just make sure its rated for your pressure... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...oogleMKP-_-pla-_-Applicators-_-9SIA12E0M49647

http://www.amazon.com/Compressor-Water-Filter-Regulator-Mantainence/dp/B00CWKTBBK


i got these http://www.amazon.com/Ingersoll-Ran...597782&sr=1-22&keywords=air+compressor+filter 



Plus: This things is cheap as fk and works wonders. great as a back up after your usual water seperators, for what it costs just get it and plumb it no maintenance on this thing hardly.
http://www.harborfreight.com/industrial-air-filter-regulator-68247.html  

Plus: when painting get lots of these..
http://www.harborfreight.com/disposable-inline-moisture-filter-68224.html


----------



## sapo64209

hey homie car is coming long great. if u have any parts left over ill take them off ur hands. thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

block block block


----------



## JOHNER

like glass!!!! looking good homie, love what your doing with the deuce keep it up....


----------



## CadillacTom

Got through the entire thread. Looks good and thanks for the inspiration. I don't want to spend 2 days cleaning chrome for a half hour of riding.


----------



## lone star

Made some progress today. Thanks to the homie texasgold for yet another road trip. Shot on dowm across texas to get this 2 post lift. No issues to report. And now i can do my own frame offs. Its a 10k capacity so can lift anything and arms reach x frame impalas


----------



## lone star

While on the road i scored a transmission for the rooster. Looks clean and supposedly has 3k on a rebuild. Got it complete minus a flywheel, i dont plan to install the lift til labor day weekend so until then its me vs. The moonroof and bodywork,


----------



## texasgold

lone star said:


> View attachment 683458
> 
> 
> Made some progress today. Thanks to the homie texasgold for yet another road trip. Shot on dowm across texas to get this 2 post lift. No issues to report. And now i can do my own frame offs. Its a 10k capacity so can lift anything and arms reach x frame impalas


just got tired of seeing that trailer collect dust....aaaawwwwwrrrreeeaadddyyyy


----------



## lone star

Awredy


----------



## lone star

sapo64209 said:


> hey homie car is coming long great. if u have any parts left over ill take them off ur hands. thanks.:thumbsup:


I do have left overs. Going cheap


----------



## mrchavez

lone star said:


> I do have left overs. Going cheap


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> I do have left overs. Going cheap


hold on to my roller for me


----------



## dj short dog

:drama:


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> hold on to my roller for me


U got dibbs once i swap it out its gona sit on my trailer so i could deliver it if u cover gas and a meal....

Ordered a new flywheel/ flex plate for the tranny gettin closer..

I managed to unload the lift today. That was eventful. Had to use sone resources those posts weight about 600 lbs each but it got it off without damage, plan to install it this weekend., hopefully


----------



## mrchavez

regal ryda said:


> hold on to my roller for me


:twak: thats what i need...


----------



## lone star

Got lift setup just need to wire it up. 12 anchors and only hit rebar one time. Not too bad


----------



## npazzin

damn bro wish i had a shop like that!!!!


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> damn bro wish i had a shop like that!!!!


Thanks. Wouldny be possible if i hadnt sold that 60 i had. Eventuallu my goal is to be able to do my own cars from start to finish. In house,


----------



## baggedout81

Loooks like ya got the lift up


----------



## lone star

Got the roller positipned for a test run.


----------



## lone star

.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

lone star said:


> Thanks. Wouldny be possible if i hadnt sold that 60 i had. Eventuallu my goal is to be able to do my own cars from start to finish. In house,


I loved that 60 totally changed the way I looked at them.


----------



## Loco 61

lone star said:


> Got lift setup just need to wire it up. 12 anchors and only hit rebar one time. Not too bad


I Need One Of Those... :h5:


----------



## lone star

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I loved that 60 totally changed the way I looked at them.


Now seems like they get more love than before.


----------



## lone star

Loco 61 said:


> I Need One Of Those... :h5:


It was cheaper than a hydraulic setup with batteries.....thats how i look at it to cope with paying lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Kenny how you like the wood frame shop? I just got a new house with 3 acres...ie shop room, hope to build a 50x80 in the next year, I have always heard the wood is ok but cant have lift unless you go red iron looks like your roof will be hitting rafters with lift all the way up.


----------



## npazzin

lone star said:


> Thanks. Wouldny be possible if i hadnt sold that 60 i had. Eventuallu my goal is to be able to do my own cars from start to finish. In house,


 i totally agree, thats why my build is just sittin right now, wana do every thing myself, but some tools are expensive so im waitin till i get them to start on some parts i got sittin


----------



## lone star

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Kenny how you like the wood frame shop? I just got a new house with 3 acres...ie shop room, hope to build a 50x80 in the next year, I have always heard the wood is ok but cant have lift unless you go red iron looks like your roof will be hitting rafters with lift all the way up.


I love the shop. All steel would have beevmore money . Wood is good to add shelving. Other wise youd be drilling into steel frame. Your are prob right n the roof hitting trusses. Thats with car 6 ft n air. Im not too comfortable lifting a car that high honestly, not w me usuallyvworkibg alone. Just not safe. Overall im pleased w the shop it has everything i wanted. If id do it again ivwould have insulated it not for winter but for summervits like a hotbox oven. Can always do that later though...pm me if. Want more info.


----------



## dunk420

Im sure if u realy wanted to u could cut a section of the roofing out and just reinforce as needed but clearing space for car!! It would work if u wanted but dosent sound like u do!!! I would luv to have yo shop! Mad props


----------



## DJLATIN

what's the rating on a hurricane sweeping thru? hno:


lone star said:


> I love the shop. All steel would have beevmore money . Wood is good to add shelving. Other wise youd be drilling into steel frame. Your are prob right n the roof hitting trusses. Thats with car 6 ft n air. Im not too comfortable lifting a car that high honestly, not w me usuallyvworkibg alone. Just not safe. Overall im pleased w the shop it has everything i wanted. If id do it again ivwould have insulated it not for winter but for summervits like a hotbox oven. Can always do that later though...pm me if. Want more info.


----------



## maddog1949

looking good. lot of hard work.


----------



## lone star

DJLATIN said:


> what's the rating on a hurricane sweeping thru? hno:


It geTs complicated but approx 100mph. In order for a steel building kit. To be windstorm certified...it needs an engineerinf stamp and everythinf needs yk be proper starting w the dirt work. Very expensive. Plus folks charge 5 bux asq ft to erect. Or more...so u looking at 7500 just to erect a 1500 sgft bldg. Plus building plus doors plus dirt plus concrete.....it adds up......and concrete isnt covered by insurance so only thing covered is the bldg,,,.and u pay a yearly premium.....ill roll the dice.....if one comes i can replace sidinf myself, the posts are 6 ft deep. If a big hurricane comes it prob blow my house away plus tje shop. In that case i pack up and move even further in the country lol


----------



## lone star

maddog1949 said:


> looking good. lot of hard work.


Thanks. Slow boogie, i have pics but it sucks posting from my phone


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

lone star said:


> Now seems like they get more love than before.


yeah, I remember a few years ago all that "ugly duckling of impalas" talk


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> Im sure if u realy wanted to u could cut a section of the roofing out and just reinforce as needed but clearing space for car!! It would work if u wanted but dosent sound like u do!!! I would luv to have yo shop! Mad props


Thanks none of this happened overnight it took selling 3 cars selling a house. Buying a house and now here i am, its been in the making for about 3 yrs. Im good with the lify like i said i dont wanna be undet a car thats 6 ft in the air anyways. I mainly bought it to swap frames in the future. Whay matters the most is that the arms reach the frame not all lifts allow that


----------



## lone star

The part few days i decided to jump in and try something ive nevr done. .bodywork. iwatched some youtube. Called some people and gathered up advice. Bought some supplies abd said fuck it. Tired of flakey painters or over priced bullshit. I figured the worse that can happen is sand it all off and try again, which i did lol. But first i started on the roof.
This was the first coat ...


----------



## lone star

Sanded most off and just left the seam. And smeared some filler over it.....couple hours later of blocking....i got both sides pretty smooth. Its staring to take its shape and i can see a reflection. Im gonna glaze it and block it again and see what it looks like.....slow boogie.


----------



## lone star

I probably couldnt have picked a harder color to learn on but i got nothin to loose by trying so fuck it. Im determined to get it right. 

Saturday i plan to wired up the lift. Never wired 220 but. I can learn that too lol.


----------



## dunk420

Ive tried body werk several times!! Lets just say i still need a body man!! Lmao


----------



## Mr Gee

Shop and car lookin real nice lonestar!!


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> Ive tried body werk several times!! Lets just say i still need a body man!! Lmao


Whatdo you do wrong


----------



## lone star

Mr Gee said:


> Shop and car lookin real nice lonestar!!


Thank u sir. Got some more chrome goodies coming soon


----------



## bad idea

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Don't know how many cars I've seen with chromed motors and suspension but have 20-50 year old weatherstrip and missing pieces etc....different priorities.


That shit drives me crazy!!!


----------



## dunk420

lone star said:


> Whatdo you do wrong


Just cant seem to get it right! Bondo gets gummy, not applying in right spots. Not n e good with hammer to make bondo thin as poss. Ect. Guess im not good at n e part of it!!! Even tried to repair small dent on glove door with the mo fo n my lap and still couldnt get it!! Guess its an art an i never could draw. Lmao


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> Just cant seem to get it right! Bondo gets gummy, not applying in right spots. Not n e good with hammer to make bondo thin as poss. Ect. Guess im not good at n e part of it!!! Even tried to repair small dent on glove door with the mo fo n my lap and still couldnt get it!! Guess its an art an i never could draw. Lmao


Yea i wont know til i paint this car. Homerun or strike out. Wont know til i try.


----------



## LOPEZWERKS

You got the right attitude! It'll turn out great!


----------



## big C

lone star said:


> Yea i wont know til i paint this car. Homerun or strike out. Wont know til i try.


Cars looking good bro. I'd recomend checking out a book callled "key to metal bumping" you can find it on ebay for about 20 bucks. It has a shit load of good info on bodywork in it.


----------



## lone star

These showed up today...almost done gathering up chrome exterior


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

big C said:


> Cars looking good bro. I'd recomend checking out a book callled "key to metal bumping" you can find it on ebay for about 20 bucks. It has a shit load of good info on bodywork in it.


I will chk it out i did biy a couple books. But i learned more wheb i pur my hands on it..


----------



## lone star

LOPEZWERKS said:


> You got the right attitude! It'll turn out great!


Sure hope so, want all trim triple plated so a black paint job gona have to be right to live up to the trim and moldings


----------



## sapo64209

:worship: clean ass duce.


----------



## slo

Finished all the putty work?


----------



## lone star

Not yet. Got side tracked....

I sware its hard to find good help. Had an electrician sched to come today dude stalled me out. So fuck it. Did the shit myself, we have lift off. And i wired up the compressor i bought. Quincy in the corner tearing shit up. Shes a beast and can keep up with anything u want it to.


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## king debo

Envious bro


----------



## baggedout81

I would add a seperator off that compressor be for ya start using any air tools.Or even some drain legs.


----------



## lone star

Yea i jave to order my filtration setup but i got a plan we just plugged a hosr in to see what it do. Inbetween beers i threw the tranny and torque in place


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Got flying rooster frames in rosharon texas


----------



## slo

tight tight


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lone star

Just been learning on the roof. Heres where im at so far.

















I order a filter and regulator setup just collecting parts. These showed up yesterday.


----------



## BigVics58

lone star said:


> View attachment 699265


Very nice setup


----------



## 509Rider

Get your Facebook back fucker I ain't ever on here anymore lol


----------



## lone star

BigVics58 said:


> Very nice setup


Thanku


----------



## lone star

509Rider said:


> Get your Facebook back fucker I ain't ever on here anymore lol


Ha man facebook got too silly. Ill notify u of rooster updates


----------



## rivman

Looking good Kenny!


----------



## lone star

Thanks homie, been doing body work but pics kinda boring hope to primer roof next weekend, one man army at war over here


----------



## lone star

Shift linkage and tranny mount showed up along w air comp filter ima plumb that up this weekend


----------



## Royalty

Get on instagram less bs


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> Thanks homie, been doing body work but pics kinda boring hope to primer roof next weekend, one man army at war over here


 im in the same single man platoon. built the frame ,did all the hydraulics,motor/ tranny, and all the paint n body myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Royalty said:


> Get on instagram less bs


I dunno man i dont really do the whole social media thing. I prefer to be off the grid ....but ill check it out


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> im in the same single man platoon. built the frame ,did all the hydraulics,motor/ tranny, and all the paint n body myself.:thumbsup:


It aint bad....turn the fan on. Crank up radio and get to work. I got the roof about as good as i care to get it. I found one last high spot to tap down and glaze toda. And thats it for the roof


----------



## lone star

Doesnt look like much but its smooth. Gona take glass out. Trim off and go over it pne last time. Blocked the whole thing by hand


----------



## lone star

The paint isnt really bad at all. Just some dings and ripples


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Aftet research i hookep up the filter. I wanted a middle of tje road setup because i only plan to work on my own shit so dont see the need for a thousand dollar setup. Plumbed it up with the option to add later. This thing is great. Bone dry air. Ive never used a filter before and noticed the different right away.


----------



## lone star

Shop dog taking a break again, all for now. More pics in a few days


----------



## lone star

Forgot to add....the bent flat bar used to arch the roof was a bad idea. It created a huge high spot off centered. So i took it out. And re configured it. Tacked ot in and that ruoned areas of bodywork. Jad to redo.....and then created a hugh low spot that i had to fill. Wasnt deep but was big. As u can see in the pic, its all smoothed out mow hut that was about 8 hr wasted work.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Forgot to add....the bent flat bar used to arch the roof was a bad idea. It created a huge high spot off centered. So i took it out. And re configured it. Tacked ot in and that ruoned areas of bodywork. Jad to redo.....and then created a hugh low spot that i had to fill. Wasnt deep but was big. As u can see in the pic, its all smoothed out mow hut that was about 8 hr wasted work.


Hell yeah at least it wont look like crap. always adress the issue by the source not by stacking more bondo.


----------



## lone star

Wasnt planning on all this but fuck it ive gone this far what better candidate to learn patch panel work


----------



## KERRBSS

lone star said:


> View attachment 732713
> 
> 
> View attachment 732721
> 
> 
> Wasnt planning on all this but fuck it ive gone this far what better candidate to learn patch panel work


Your doing a great job brother. Not too many people just dive in. It took me 3 years to build up enuf courage to cut mine up, only way to learn is just do it. I wish I woulda started earlier. Keep the pics coming.....


----------



## texasgold

Its looking ugly


----------



## texasgold

A little cutting


----------



## texasgold

Scary


----------



## texasgold

Owned!


----------



## lone star

RThanks for posting. Took the day off bc rooster had a day surgery scheduled. I cut out the diabetic feetn took all the glass out. Minus the rear. Thats tomorrow. Its a lil work but im up for the challenge. After this im gona shave the firewall. All the trim popped off nicely so im gona polish that since its stainless. Slow but steady gettin there....


----------



## lone star

Btw. Looks like at one time it was jacked from the rocker. And beny it to shit. In the quarter i found someones old sock. Yea!


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Thanks homie, been doing body work but pics kinda boring hope to primer roof next weekend, one man army at war over here


Shit, so long as you having fun w.it, it's all good! 

And yeah, check out Instagram...very little b.s. & lots a cool chit to see on there.

Jus saying...lol


----------



## lone star

I dont even have home internet foo lol


----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## lone star

Thanks for the help today. Rooster gona fly soon enough. Backyard boogie.


----------



## slo

Hell yea, aint do much but point shit out. Ill be damned if this mothaF don't come out looking 3FT deep.


----------



## lone star

Yessir. Im balls deep now no turning back.


----------



## regal ryda

Rooster startin at the bottom goin the top looking good Kenny


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Rooster startin at the bottom goin the top looking good Kenny


Thanks. Tryin to catch up to u...


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lookin good in here :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

Damn it man


----------



## regal ryda

You gonna be light years ahead of me brotha


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice work!


----------



## dunk420

Putn n real work now!!!


----------



## lone star

Made progress this past week. Been blocking my ass off. Today laid sone epoxy on raw areas. And put a couple coats of 2k. First time using a spray gun or doing any kind of this work. But w a lil guidance im ready to throw down some wet paint.


----------



## 801Rider

It's pretty hard to run base....runs in clear can be blocked out


----------



## slo

801Rider said:


> It's pretty hard to run base....runs in clear can be blocked out


Yeah that's how I see it. Everythings pretty fixable just go about doing the foundation of it correctly at its pace.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Made progress this past week. Been blocking my ass off. Today laid sone epoxy on raw areas. And put a couple coats of 2k. First time using a spray gun or doing any kind of this work. But w a lil guidance im ready to throw down some wet paint.


I got three primer guns at the house.


----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## lone star

slo said:


> I got three primer guns at the house.


Trippin


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


>


Pencil in a saturday in a few weeks to come thru n wet sand.....beers on me...


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778

Looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Beer on you! I can hand you the paper


----------



## lone star

The more ppl come. The cheaper beer ima buy. Right now its at budlight....


----------



## lone star

Wet sanded all that w 400. And had some pinholes to spot putty. Did that and shot two more coats roof is done spraying. Ready for final wetsand and paint when time comes


----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

whats the plan for the color, back to black, patterns?


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> whats the plan for the color, back to black, patterns?


Not a fan of patterns unless ghosted pearls over candy.....gona go black.


----------



## IndividualsCC

:thumbsup: What it dew Kenwood...


----------



## lone star

Wusthedeal


----------



## npazzin

lone star said:


> Not a fan of patterns unless ghosted pearls over candy.....gona go black.


I can dig it


----------



## lone star

been doin work but the pics look the same. i got the roof blocked with 600 wet and its ready for paint. but im not going to spray it until i spray the whole car. my patch panels should be in so its looking like thats going to be this weekends project. i also ordered some spray guns. i used a harbor freight gun for the primer. it served its purpose good. but i wanted to get a little better quality piece for the base and clear. after wet sanding i poured water over the roof to get an idea of my bodywork results, and overall, im pretty satisfied with the work. i know every square inch of this dam roof. i also should be getting the rest of my exterior trim back from chromer. i have all the trim chromed plated along with bumpers. i did manage to crack a brand new windshield. it gona be target practice now. =/


----------



## npazzin

Sucks on windshield!


----------



## lone star

Shit happens. Lesson learned. The rooster is teaching me new things everyday. More updates this weekebd.


----------



## npazzin

Shit happens your still doin way more than I am


----------



## mrchavez

how did the windshield break.


----------



## texasgold

mrchavez said:


> how did the windshield break.


he looked at it


----------



## lone star

I set it down on concrete w weather strip. It slipped off weather strip as i stood up and dinged the concrete and cracked just that easy. That what i get for not clearing off the table


----------



## mrchavez

sucks... i could see me doing the same real quick til it was too late:facepalm:


----------



## vouges17

looking good Ken


----------



## lone star

Got fenders and hood in 2k. Next weekend is sheet metal work


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

These are the devilbiss guns i got. They are mediocre but it laids down the primer nice and even coats. Im more than satisfied with the results vs cost. They had good reviews online.


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice


----------



## lone star

First round. Inner outer rocker. Lower quarter. Not bad results for backyard boogie,


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Door gap is good. Solid again. Next weekend is the other side.


----------



## dunk420

Doing a hellofa job


----------



## lone star

Pass side mocked up. Only need about half of the panel. Not sure if im gona use whole panel.


----------



## lone star

I meant driver side.


----------



## 63 VERT

I talked to al today thanks.


----------



## 8t4mc

Lookin real good kenny.


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. Learning alot with this car. Nothing more satisfying than doing ot yourself at your own pace.


----------



## DKM ATX

Looking good Kenny


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Another batch of chrome. Isnt much left. So far i have grill w upper. Hoodlip. Bezels. Side. Tail end w outer trim bezels bumpers new mirrors antennas everything. I got the pcoat batch back. Inner fenders raf support bumper brackets. Gloss black. Hopefully in about 2 mobths time i can start assembly. Slowly coming together.


----------



## npazzin

Who did your chrome?


----------



## lone star

DIfferent ppl, some local some out of state,


----------



## Biscaynedenny

lone star said:


> View attachment 777241
> 
> 
> These are the devilbiss guns i got. They are mediocre but it laids down the primer nice and even coats. Im more than satisfied with the results vs cost. They had good reviews online.


I bought same ones.do a good job for the price.


----------



## Mr Gee

Puttin in work!! NIce!!


----------



## vouges17

lone star said:


> Thanks fellas. Learning alot with this car. Nothing more satisfying than doing ot yourself at your own pace.





lone star said:


> View attachment 793641
> 
> 
> View attachment 793649
> 
> 
> View attachment 793657
> 
> 
> View attachment 793673
> 
> 
> View attachment 793665


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Some updates. Rust repair is done. Hard parts done. Just jave to block the quarters and address minor issues. Overal for first time i think results look good. Skiry fits good. Rocker molding fits good. On the home stretch for the rooster now


----------



## lone star




----------



## slo

Tight.


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## indyzmosthated

Looks great


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. Got driveshaft in today. Big rich came thru, 350 yoke. solid bearing w slip on back end and versaille yoke. Gave him measurements and everything falls together perfect. Recommend him fpr driveshaft work,


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Back bumper chromed is ready. Got another order coming in today, front end bolts. Clips. And other misc shit. Really trying to swap frames in 3 weeks and paint on thanksgiving weekend.....hopefully


----------



## baggedout81

Sweetness!!


----------



## lone star

Bumpers are complete now. Pcoated the brackets and new bolts. New license panels, just need gaurds and we ready.


----------



## npazzin

bumper looks good, who chromed it?


----------



## 8t4mc

Who did your bumpers ken?


----------



## lone star

Mr impala had his ppl do the front i had a local do the rear. Price same. Quality same.


----------



## lone star




----------



## npazzin

"a local".........


----------



## lone star

His name is fee day oh


----------



## npazzin

lone star said:


> His name is fee day oh


:roflmao:im not hungry lol


----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold

a little more work done today.

worked on the doors a bit on trying to get them lined up...also worked on the trunk and removed the weather seal which was glued on with a full tube of adhesive uh.


----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco

Just spent 2 hours reading this entire thread from beginning til the most recent post. Amazing is how I can sum it up.


----------



## lone star

Mixteco said:


> Just spent 2 hours reading this entire thread from beginning til the most recent post. Amazing is how I can sum it up.


Thanks for taking the time, today im at it again.Gona address passenger side quarter. Would like to have car ready for primer by next saturday night,


----------



## mrchavez

BADASS.....


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Thanks for taking the time, today im at it again.Gona address passenger side quarter. Would like to have car ready for primer by next saturday night,


should be doable


----------



## BRAVO

looking good


----------



## lone star

today i did more work with the DA. and then i took the door jams down to the metal...and since theres no trunk or glass, i cut out the rear deck for future 4 pack or maybe some kind of woofers in the rear deck or something....





this car had alot of layers of paint...and the previous paint job the side molding wasnt removed so the difference ins layers was dam near 1/16 inch in paint and material. so had to all be feathered out alone the side molding line, a real pain in the ass...


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

hard to tell bodywork from pics, but its almost there...once its primered down should look alot better....


----------



## DJLATIN

:nicoderm:


----------



## el autozone

Good looking ride what did you use to polish ur chrome and how did you go by shaving the tires thanks


----------



## Y U H8TIN

looking good


----------



## lone star

Thanks i used a elec grinder to shave whites. It worked but they yellowed again. Then i white wall painted. It worked but yellowed again. Whatever. It was just an experiment. If i painted them agaib theyd prob last. Tonight i epoxy primer the trunk gutters and door jams


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Hard to tell in pics. But im glad i took jams to the metal, took maybe 2 hrs w grinder and wire wheel. Got rid of all the old lumpy paint and startes fresh. More than satisfied w the paint guns for the price they make ot easy on a rookie


----------



## lone star

Officially decided on color. I ran the cowl tag its the rooster is an originak tuxedo black and red interior car. So tuxedo it is


----------



## regal ryda

looking good Kenwood, just a quick bit pull the locking mech out the door when you paint the jambs, once it starts hitting the striker it'll look like boo boo from getting chipped up


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> looking good Kenwood, just a quick bit pull the locking mech out the door when you paint the jambs, once it starts hitting the striker it'll look like boo boo from getting chipped up


Yessir. I pulled them off before i epoxy. And i pull door key locks out today....


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Yessir. I pulled them off before i epoxy. And i pull door key locks out today....


nga getn fancy


----------



## baggedout81

.......


----------



## lone star

Sup


----------



## lone star

We got og max lookin over the trunk situation. Hes not a killer. But hes a player.


----------



## jdog78

dam see what happens when im of lay it low. never thought i would see it like this.... but doing ur thang homie. looking good.


----------



## baggedout81

pimpin!


----------



## lone star

jdog78 said:


> dam see what happens when im of lay it low. never thought i would see it like this.... but doing ur thang homie. looking good.


Thanks, big progress in the coming weeks


----------



## lone star

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 843106
> pimpin!


What kinda dog? Mines a mutt. Basset hound/ black lab.


----------



## baggedout81

lone star said:


> What kinda dog? Mines a mutt. Basset hound/ black lab.


mother-Golden retreiver
dad-Chocolate lab


----------



## lone star

Coo after this cars done i gotta finish my fence project then im gona me a blood hound. Maybe a pair


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

lone star said:


> View attachment 842498
> 
> 
> We got og max lookin over the trunk situation. Hes not a killer. But hes a player.


Ive heard of pitbull hydraulics but never labrador hydros... Interesting


----------



## lone star

805AFFILIATED said:


> Ive heard of pitbull hydraulics but never labrador hydros... Interesting


Hound dog hydraulics lol


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Got the car in primer. Started wet sand n guide coat. Now to block the car and block again. Plan to swap frames next weekend. Coming along slowly


----------



## slo

Nga shootin like he on a driveby


----------



## ct1458

What size is your shop bro? Looks nice and roomy


----------



## lone star

ct1458 said:


> What size is your shop bro? Looks nice and roomy


Its 30x50 with a 10 ft rear patio and a 15 ft drive up...


----------



## Cut N 3's

good build, I didn't even know Sin7 let this car go. Definitely a solid car.


----------



## lone star

Cut N 3's said:


> good build, I didn't even know Sin7 let this car go. Definitely a solid car.


It was a good startn lower quarters caught me off gaurd but looking back im glad i got to do them bc it was learning exp. Now shaving handles. Firewall. Trunk etc arent out of the question. Its all just steel


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> Nga shootin like he on a driveby


Soon rooster will have a brand new tuxedo on


----------



## king debo

How's that Miller autoset working for ya? I'm thinking about getting that same one.


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> How's that Miller autoset working for ya? I'm thinking about getting that same one.


Works great. 220v use it for my gate gona use it for my rack....110v used it on sheet metal. Autoset is idiot proof. Couldnt ask for more out of the welder. When i got it miller was running a deal and i got a free auto dark helmet.


----------



## lone star

started blocking the trunk skirts doors today....


----------



## lone star

i need to re up on some materials and reprimer some spots. ..





gettin closer to that new tuxedo...


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Nice


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> Coo after this cars done i gotta finish my fence project then im gona me a blood hound. Maybe a pair


----------



## IndividualsCC

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## lone star

MR.59 said:


>


Neighbor has a few of those.....good dogs i cant walk up without them raising hell


----------



## lone star

IndividualsCC said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


Sup


----------



## vouges17

rooster is coming along great


----------



## slo

Block block block


----------



## dunk420

Wish i had that rag 59.........


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Pics dont show much but i blocked the whole car. Im going to reprimer the whole car tomorrow. Thick on quarters. Light on everything else. Then its ready for its final round of blocking. Its prob overkill bit its only a cpl days of work and i think it will get rooster tighter.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Pics dont show much but i blocked the whole car. Im going to reprimer the whole car tomorrow. Thick on quarters. Light on everything else. Then its ready for its final round of blocking. Its prob overkill bit its only a cpl days of work and i think it will get rooster tighter.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

Looks good! Moving right along.


----------



## dunk420

Props.... ive never had luck tacklen body work... one day


----------



## D-Cheeze

:nicoderm:


lone star said:


> Pics dont show much but i blocked the whole car. Im going to reprimer the whole car tomorrow. Thick on quarters. Light on everything else. Then its ready for its final round of blocking. Its prob overkill bit its only a cpl days of work and i think it will get rooster tighter.


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> Neighbor has a few of those.....good dogs i cant walk up without them raising hell


THAT`S AN OLD PIC, THEM DOGS HAVE TRIPPLED IN SIZE, AND USE THAT POOR 59 LIKE A JUNGLE GYM:tears:


----------



## dunk420

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S AN OLD PIC, THEM DOGS HAVE TRIPPLED IN SIZE, AND USE THAT POOR 59 LIKE A JUNGLE GYM:tears:


How much fer that there jungle jim????


----------



## lone star

Dylante63 said:


> Looks good! Moving right along.


Thanks for your help w my questions


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> Props.... ive never had luck tacklen body work... one day


Its not that hard really, just takes time and block it out. I wasted way more material than i used. My first batch of mud dried before i even spread it good. But im learning. Worse thing to happen would be to sand the shit off and start over..


----------



## lone star

D-Cheeze said:


> :nicoderm:


Sup cheese


----------



## lone star

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S AN OLD PIC, THEM DOGS HAVE TRIPPLED IN SIZE, AND USE THAT POOR 59 LIKE A JUNGLE GYM:tears:


Do they get scraps or u buy dog food? If i give my dog scraps he shits all over the place


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> Do they get scraps or u buy dog food? If i give my dog scraps he shits all over the place


THEY GET A MIXTURE OF BOTH DRY AND CAN FOOD, AND LEFTOVERS, PLUS A BREAKFAST EVERYDAY!! THESE GUYS EAT GOOD. BUT NOT CHEAP KEEPING THIS TROOP HAPPY AND FULL.


----------



## lone star

The first car to be lifted in the backyard....


----------



## lone star

Dropped exhaust


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Gona set it on new chassis tomorrow meed to clean and undercoat belly


----------



## slo

Cobweb 62


----------



## jdog78

:nicoderm: my german shepard is about to drop a litter let me know if u want one. we can work it out later..lol. going be building a 64 vert after the holidays.


----------



## lone star

Really want a bloodhound.....


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Pressure washed and undercoated. Made my own rear box brace too


----------



## lone star




----------



## rivman

Putting in work!


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Then rolled frame over....


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Cut the trunk out


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Today was a milestone for the car. Alot of variables and what ifs were put to the test. Concerns about versaille rear end with roadstar offsets on backyard welded brackets were proven to be a sucess. Stories about cars needing spacers and washers to set the body level but the rooster needed none. It was a little stuck at first but a lil adjustment and the body fell right into place like it should have, skirts have plenty of clearance. Everything worked out great. Paint is 2 weeks away. Done in house,


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Looking good glad it worked out!


----------



## 63 VERT

Looks great ken.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

alotta BUILT NOT BOUGHT talk going on up in here man! did u paint the belly of the rooster or undercoat it Kenny


----------



## indyzmosthated

Huge step kenny. Looking great.


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. I undercoated it w some eastwood product. 5 cans. Served its purpose. I have to correct myself. Cant callt hem skirts cuz the rooster isnt a woman.....so gona. Call them "long pant extensions"


----------



## ELOPEZ-74

NICE WORK! MAKES ME WANT TO GO OUT AND WORK ON MY 62.


----------



## MR.59

jdog78 said:


> :nicoderm: my german shepard is about to drop a litter let me know if u want one. we can work it out later..lol. going be building a 64 vert after the holidays.


----------



## lone star

tonight i blocked the trunk........again...........this is about 5 times now.........i think its damn near ready for some color......


----------



## lone star

started prepping these for paint. .. i was gonna polish them............then i considered chrome...but i decided on paint. im gona go black on them, with a red headliner and red guts. red dash, black and red sternin' wheel. still brain storming about the rear deck. i already cut it out enuff to do whatever to it, maybe something fiber glass.


----------



## lone star




----------



## king debo

Good stuff player!


----------



## indyzmosthated

Will that sway bar need bent up more? About to do mine


----------



## lone star

The higher your back goes the more it needs bending up. Im runninf only 10s ill take a pic of how high it can gp before it rubs. At stock drive height it has plenty of clearance


----------



## slo

aint going to get not mad jumps off 10" cylinders, needs some telescopic forklift cylinders fk that lay n play.


----------



## jdog78

MR.59 said:


>


 my female is the same color.... and my boy is sable..


----------



## lone star

stock wheels wont clear front calipers and i have no lincoln wheels but i got plastic sheeting and tape...





headliner moldings prepped and primered....



valance, cowl skirts the same


----------



## lone star

then for the first time, i sprayed some base clear. with some guidance, overall i cant complain about the results. got about 30hrs of blocking the car ahead , and then next weekend , ready to get that new tuxedo for the rooster....


----------



## lone star

what i have learned is that this paint and body shit is 90% prep , 10% spray. there is no substitute for block sanding.


----------



## lone star

skirts will be cut n buffed when the car gets done. got the final load going to p-coating, gas tank, steering parts, hood hinges and other misc stuff, moving along ahead of schedule.


----------



## sickthree




----------



## lone star

Fresh from the junkyard ...


----------



## lone star

Tomorrow gona final block the whole thing one last time. And its ready for paint


----------



## baggedout81

:nicoderm:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

looking really good.


----------



## rivman

Nice!


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas. Scored some lights today. Getting things together to build a makeshift booth.


----------



## Jake07

Damn looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

today was a holiday so went ahead and put in another dozen hours.....first this powder guide coat is the shit...


----------



## lone star

also replace driver door hinge pins n bushings, didnt get pics of that. but now the driver door lines up much better and no more sag...

pushed the car out to wash it down....


----------



## lone star

then pressure washed out the shop...got it cleaned up for the booth build....


----------



## lone star

went ahead and shot the upper firewall tonight, base/clear. now fenders can be bolted up...


----------



## lone star

the car is now about 90% ready for paint. bitch been blocked about 5 times on the roof and about 4 times on the body. i know every dam square inch the rooster now. front to back , top to bottom. paint is lined up for saturday. just have to build the booth , give the car a once over...and we ready. crazy because a couple months ago i didnt know how to mix body filler...now im about to paint this car in my own shop. :dunno:


----------



## Impslap

lone star said:


> the car is now about 90% ready for paint. bitch been blocked about 5 times on the roof and about 4 times on the body. i know every dam square inch the rooster now. front to back , top to bottom. paint is lined up for saturday. just have to build the booth , give the car a once over...and we ready. crazy because a couple months ago i didnt know how to mix body filler...now im about to paint this car in my own shop. :dunno:


And you're doing it in black to top it off. Badass, homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Impslap said:


> And you're doing it in black to top it off. Badass, homie!:thumbsup:


thanks man, today i taped up and scuffed the chromed side molding, going to paint the middle part black when the car gets painted...

taped



scuffed 




debating on doing the lower rocker moldings the same way?? :dunno:


----------



## lone star

painted this yesterday when the firewall got shot..



saved some money instead of buying a new one, that comes flat black painted....:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

lone star said:


> what i have learned is that this paint and body shit is 90% prep , 10% spray. there is no substitute for block sanding.


Truer words have not been spoken :werd:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

car is looking great. There is no better feeling when you've built a car yourself, and it looks good. Keep it up :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

What up wit it homie, that work is looking great cant wait to dip in it


----------



## lone star

thanks fellas, more work today....started on the makeshift paint booth...sprayed a little test panel the other day on the quarter and on the trunk just need to address that and get it ready, hang fenders, and we are ready for saturday morning. 40% rain, so lets hope for the best...


----------



## lone star

got a couple lights from lowes. work great for 12 bucks. gona setup the shop fan as exhaust i bought some window screen material to tape to the doors to get some circulation cuz i dont want cancer at 33 :werd:


----------



## king debo

Def more light.. You don't want shadows


----------



## lone star

Yea those pics taken at night.....gona paint it in daytime. Sky lights let quite a bit of light in..


----------



## rivman

Nice PAISA booth. LOL

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Nice!!!


----------



## slo

Fk that car


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Nice PAISA booth. LOL
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it.


Paisa booth proved to be success. I can count the major trash items on less than 2 fingers......had a lil mosquito and then had a hair from my arm cuz im hairyn other than that things went smooth


----------



## lone star

heres the verdict. overall im very satisfied with results. please note this is my very first attempt at anything paint and body related. fix time mixing filling, spraying primer, spraying base and clearing. on top of that i went with black. have to give props to "slo" hes been my coach. have learned alot. i painted this car. born and bred in rosharon texas. heres the pics cuz it happened.....

hung the trunk n hood


----------



## lone star

shootin the base, went with 3 full coats...







mr slo mixing for me while i spray. over all it took a good 7hrs to paint the car, no booth, and no heating equipment.



pic from texasgold, homie swung by to see what we were fuckin up


----------



## lone star

44 getting coated



i think this was after 3 coats of base gettin ready to clear it


----------



## lone star

went with 4 full wet coats of clear (1 gallon) plan to cut n buff the rooster in 2 weeks. in the meanwhile ill be buildin the rack in the trunk. going with 2 pump 10 batt. gona save my 3rd pump for the next car. the shop booth works great, it minimized dust, and the fan exhausted it good, but dam the clear makes a mess but it aint nothing that wont clean up....



crazy cuz this lower front quarter was missing just a few weeks ago.....


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

this lower front quarter was missing a few weeks ago too....


----------



## lone star

last 2 pics. also painted the side molding inserts but didnt get pic of that . car will sit for a few days before i mess with it, also got the last round of powder coat back.


----------



## baggedout81

Turned out Guuud!!!


----------



## lone star

baggedout81 said:


> Turned out Guuud!!!


Thanks, stayed up dam near all night thinking about this. Been wanting to paint a car since highschool. Finally did it.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking good ken! turned out nice


----------



## rivman

Chingon! Something to be proud, for sure.


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice bro!!!!


----------



## king debo

Nice work..It all payed off huh


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!


----------



## indyzmosthated

Awesome work kenny


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lookin good kenneth..


----------



## lone star

Thanks for the props everyone. Time to start planning setup. 10 across the back. Gona install before cut n buff


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Chingon! Something to be proud, for sure.


Im no professional. But im happy w results for the first time at bat


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Nice work..It all payed off huh


Yessir, but the real payoff is when its all assembled running driving then i can rest


----------



## CadillacTom

Looks great, Homie. Congrats. Can't remember if you were going with patterns or keep her subtle?


----------



## lone star

CadillacTom said:


> Looks great, Homie. Congrats. Can't remember if you were going with patterns or keep her subtle?


No graphics. The glass is black on the roof so gona keep it all black . Red guts going back in. Red headliner. Black headliner trim. Red and black steering wheel. Black painted insert on side trim.


----------



## texasgold

Nice work Ken....I've heard people talk about learning to do things on their own, but you actually went out and did it.


----------



## npazzin

What paint did you use?


----------



## lone star

Shopline base. Deltron4000 clear.


----------



## baggedout81

What kinda wheels ya going with? Or did i miss that.These are what im gonna get my shine on w/ when im done!!!


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> this lower front quarter was missing a few weeks ago too....


 man Im amazed at the bodywork, came out as it should have.


----------



## slo

what till its buffed, you going to piss yourself if you think it looks good now. With so little texture in the finish, hardly any trash ... its going to shine up amazing... 3ft deep watch.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> No graphics. The glass is black on the roof so gona keep it all black . Red guts going back in. Red headliner. Black headliner trim. Red and black steering wheel. Black painted insert on side trim.


 smooth black paintjob came out as good as can get for a first timer don't even need pinstripe covering it up.


----------



## lone star

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 898106
> What kinda wheels ya going with? Or did i miss that.These are what im gonna get my shine on w/ when im done!!!


Custom built black dish n spoke roadstars....have em a cpl years


----------



## TRAVIESO87

looks good bro


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## dgriego

Looks real good.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> No graphics. The glass is black on the roof so gona keep it all black . Red guts going back in. Red headliner. Black headliner trim. Red and black steering wheel. Black painted insert on side trim.


:h5:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

looking wet.... nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Unwrapped the car today. Mocked up a qtr molding to get an idea. Gona get rack supplies tomorrow.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Unwrapped the car today. Mocked up a qtr molding to get an idea. Gona get rack supplies tomorrow.


 oh dash's going to be buffed too since windshields out.


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> View attachment 901009
> 
> 
> View attachment 901017
> 
> 
> View attachment 901025


looks good homie.....told you wasnt nothing to it


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> Unwrapped the car today. Mocked up a qtr molding to get an idea. Gona get rack supplies tomorrow.





lone star said:


> View attachment 901009
> 
> 
> View attachment 901017
> 
> 
> View attachment 901025


oh ya this bitch is being built right! great job kenny!


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas lots of.work left but it starting to come together. Down hill from here hopefully


----------



## dj short dog

nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

Sweet build


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala

Ttt


----------



## lone star

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 898106
> What kinda wheels ya going with? Or did i miss that.These are what im gonna get my shine on w/ when im done!!!


----------



## lone star

today i stopped by the steel supply and got rack materials. i cant really start until i get batteries to get a good mock up. looks like i have to chop down the uprights or figure something out because it gona be a close fit on the trunk gutters...


----------



## lone star

got the front pump mocked up but i cant finish cuz my cresent wrench isnt big enuff =/



started on the back , but didnt get far, not feeling the delta dumps, want something a little nicer.





heres a shot at the roof, random pic



front end leanin a lil



gona get batteries tomorrow and some more goodies, hopefully the last round, goin for broke on it


----------



## $piff

Damn that's one bad mothafucka


----------



## backyard64

looks great cant wait to be painting my duece


----------



## TXRYDER

ttt


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated

lone star said:


> today i stopped by the steel supply and got rack materials. i cant really start until i get batteries to get a good mock up. looks like i have to chop down the uprights or figure something out because it gona be a close fit on the trunk gutters...


Notch it?


----------



## lone star

Ill figure it out tomorrow the batts yday. Got 2 adex for rear on the way car should be lifted by end of next week maybe sooner. Got rear bumper gaurdn grill gaurd, wirimg stuff. Should be downhill from here.


----------



## jonny blaze

looking good bro... you should be done by thanksgiving day or sooner....


----------



## lone star

jonny blaze said:


> looking good bro... you should be done by thanksgiving day or sooner....


Yea had to order fittings to convert a 3 pump to a 2 pump. But i plan to have the rack done tonight,


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Looking good!


----------



## loster87

Youll be rollin in no time kenny.you save alot by building your own ride.


----------



## baggedout81

sweet


----------



## lone star

thanks fellas. got the rack just about finished.

subframe...



battery tray mock up...


----------



## lone star

put the all in there to get a good idea on the hold down...


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

4 hours later......rack is just about done....


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Been KeepingUp With Your Build. Nice Duece Homie And The Black And Red Is Gonna Look sick


----------



## JOHNER

She's beautiful! Killer DIY build, nice man!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Man I hate lifting cars with fresh paint jobs..scary shit but it's your own car so u scratch u fix


----------



## regal ryda

car came out bad ass Ken


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good!!


----------



## jdog78

looks good bro. hope to see it soon.


----------



## MIJO65

caught up once again...nice job with that body work....my 65 rust bucket nxt? you can learn a few more sheetmetal tricks :run:


----------



## lone star

FineLine said:


> Man I hate lifting cars with fresh paint jobs..scary shit but it's your own car so u scratch u fix


yea i dont think id do it for anyone else besides myself....too much liability....


----------



## lone star

thanks for the props everyone. it keeps me going and motivated....some of that built not bought shit went down today. got about 60% of the buffing done. have a couple spots to address....still have trunk and hood waiting for me. but overall it was a very productive saturday, learned lots and picked up a buffer for the first time today too.........


----------



## lone star

started off by taping up all the edged....getting ready for some patterns......


----------



## lone star

nah no patterns...but , blocked the whole car AGAIN......and starting buffing it out...

didnt really get a bunch of inprogress pics, but got some after the finished product. minor issues to address that arent really captured in pics...got dark so we stopped...


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

had 2 major concerns today. 

1. that the fucking trunk fits on and closely properly with the batteries so close to the trunk gutters.......it passed.
2. that the glass for the roof clears the rear of the cutout because i reconfigured the inner support to not arch so much because it was causing a big, off center high spot in the body work stage........that also passed....by a hair, but it passed....

got the roof assembly and glass mocked up, i have new seals for the 44 that need to go in........


----------



## lone star

really liking the front of the roof, body work. (First time doing that )



back end looks good....


----------



## lone star

last pics for the night...

got the "long pant extensions" fitted on ....



side molding is just mocked up for an idea....


----------



## lone star

overall. im very happy with the results, considering, its a no-paint-booth paint job, a mediorce ($275 dollar 3 piece gun kit), mediocre base and a somewhat higher end clear, first time ever trying to body, paint, replace rust, sheetmetal work, spray, wet sand, buff, first time to install a 44, first time for every dam thing. but the best part is...

about 10 weeks age i drew up a schedule.....and today on the schedule was the cut and buff the car...........and today...the car was cut and buffed...........the point is...i didnt have to wait for some bodyshop to dick me around , no paint prison. did the shit on my own watch.....didnt have to wait or listen to someones excuses on why the work isnt done, and for me.........thats worth more than money can buy...=)

more to come this week. props to slo for everything he has shown me.


----------



## baggedout81

Hellzz Yeah!!!! Dam productive last few weeks! Make me nervous w/ keeping them wheels on while doing everything an doing the dros lol


----------



## regal ryda

New line of business comin soon Ken


----------



## mrchavez

:worship: badass man...


----------



## king debo

Damn good work all around....Ain't nuthin to it, but to do it..!


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Looks real good kenny!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Excellent job


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DAMNNNNN LOOKS BADASS


----------



## lone star

baggedout81 said:


> Hellzz Yeah!!!! Dam productive last few weeks! Make me nervous w/ keeping them wheels on while doing everything an doing the dros lol


I dont like it. But my stocks wont clear front calipers and i dont have stock ford wheels for the rear


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> New line of business comin soon Ken


Fedex man wants some work but between 56 hr a week work. Home life and this car im left with no time...


----------



## lone star

king debo said:


> Damn good work all around....Ain't nuthin to it, but to do it..!


Thats veru true, its all nuts bolts and sand paper. Any mistake can be fixed. Trust me ive made plenty mistakes. The biggest part is drawing up the will to do it yourself. Get out there and do work.


----------



## lone star

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


Got boxes of goodies ready to install courtesy of LMC


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> Looks real good kenny!!


thanks man. Still a ways to go. Gona tackls headliner soon.


----------



## lone star

FineLine said:


> Excellent job


Yours is next


----------



## lone star

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DAMNNNNN LOOKS BADASS


Thanks trunkworks, i like that user name..


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

THANKS


----------



## CadillacTom

Hen House Customs! Look out for The Rooster!

Car is looking real nice, Homie.


----------



## baggedout81

lone star said:


> I dont like it. But my stocks wont clear front calipers and i dont have stock ford wheels for the rear


Get some chinas an china adapters


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Are U Going To Cut And Buff It Before Put All The Trim And Moldings On?


----------



## lone star

Started yday,,,,still not.done completely


----------



## 63 VERT

Looks great!


How the weather out there?


----------



## lone star

63 VERT said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> How the weather out there?


Pretty cold. But w shop closed and a hoodie. Itsnot bad.


----------



## MIJO65

lone star said:


> Got boxes of goodies ready to install courtesy of LMC


 :twak: dont distract bruce, he has a 61 to work on


----------



## jdog78

hopefully bruce pulls that 61 out one more time


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> Pretty cold. But w shop closed and a hoodie. Itsnot bad.


No rain ?


----------



## slo

shoulda got a shot of the dash, shiny than a motha


----------



## slo




----------



## 817.TX.

Damn nice work!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

817.TX. said:


> Damn nice work!! :nicoderm:



X2 :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> I dont like it. But my stocks wont clear front calipers and i dont have stock *ford wheels for the rear*


you want stock fords I gotta go get a couple for myself can pick you up a pair too


----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> you want stock fords I gotta go get a couple for myself can pick you up a pair too


Sure. 14s if u cam so i can use my stock tires,,just need some junk rollers just in case


----------



## lone star

Nothin like wetsanding in 45 degree weather. I got the hood and trunk done. I gor my back pump plumbed minus dumps, leave up to govt usps to misroute my box. I sware usps has left me high and dry the last few times. Also got the long pant extensions dressed. They are ready to mount. Hood hinges are on. Powdercoat looks great. Better than chrome imo due to chrome yellowing in nooks n crannies


----------



## slo

lets get a shot of those hinges


----------



## slo




----------



## mrchavez

:naughty:


----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo

Looks like it just needs some Kandy n leafing n its set


----------



## slo

Say kenny i think you need to quit your day job and become full time painter. You be a rich man in no time throwing out them Khendy paynts mayn.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Damn That Paint Is Glass Rooster.


----------



## lone star

I have no desire to do this full time. Ill keep my state job. Dobt make shit but i got all week off for thanksgiving


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## graham

props on all the work you've done yourself. can't wait to see the final product. keep it up Kenny


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> I have no desire to do this full time. Ill keep my state job. Dobt make shit but i got all week off for thanksgiving


then get your fat ass back to buffing


----------



## lone star

Just finished final buff....that shit.took like 25 hrs


----------



## MIJO65

slo said:


> Looks like it just needs some Kandy n leafing n its set


looks like a mirror


----------



## divine69impala

Good job kenny


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Just finished final buff....that shit.took like 25 hrs


----------



## slo




----------



## regal ryda

looks like you and Joe got down


----------



## IMPALA863

Wuzup homie. Car looks clean :nicoderm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

slo said:


> Looks like it just needs some Kandy n leafing n its set



Holy shit.


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!


----------



## lone star

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Holy shit.


Thanks man,....car is comin together now. Got side molding emblems antennas skirts on today


----------



## lone star

And the buffer aint got a handle either,...heh


----------



## lone star

Thanks everyone for the props. This paint job has taught me a shit ton of knowledge. Going black the first time threw me tobthe wolves, black paint forgives nothing. Overall im very proud and humbled by my first paint job,


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> looks like you and Joe got down


Thanks, weathrr been shit, i still havent seen the car in sunlight. Only under florescent lighting


----------



## Coca Pearl

Going to look x10 in the sun light. After you and al bunds finish on his car. I'll drop mine off for a science project.


----------



## lone star

U aint ready for a ranch paint job...literally. neighbors got horses n bulls,....oh....and roosters


----------



## lone star

heres todays progress....

shot of powder coated hood hinge....got gas tank, bumper brackets, trunk hinge, and steering parts to go with it..


----------



## lone star

adexs showed up today for back pump. walt with street toyz mississippi has all the good shit in stock...just need some 1/2 inch tubing now...





probably overkill. but i dont like how deltas react, plus ive never had an issue with adex.


----------



## lone star

then i moved to the "long pant extensions"...same scuffs, new weather strip


----------



## lone star

new quarter badge and script...



antennas back on...


----------



## lone star

new fender badge and top ornaments..



also put on the side moldings...those were chrome plated then painted the middle sections, black to match...the old ones were red in the middle....


----------



## lone star

heres were i left off today...






i have new lower rocker moldings..im debating on painting the recessed parts on those black, or leaving them as is........i need more black paint to paint steering wheel and other misc stuff......


----------



## lone star

i have a bunch of left over/xtras/old parts im gona put for sale...bumper sections, bezels, grill, hood lip, driveshafts, sway bar, emblems, etc...going cheap, taking up space if anyone wants them let me know


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> U aint ready for a ranch paint job...literally. neighbors got horses n bulls,....oh....and roosters


 you ain't know I been hanging with the ******** in magnolia for the past 7 years. My ride might be to much sanding for you with that 80 grit


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> heres were i left off today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have new lower rocker moldings..im debating on painting the recessed parts on those black, or leaving them as is........i need more black paint to paint steering wheel and other misc stuff......


There is a big difference in the paint from the b4 and after


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> got a couple lights from lowes. work great for 12 bucks. gona setup the shop fan as exhaust i bought some window screen material to tape to the doors to get some circulation cuz i dont want cancer at 33 :werd:


 haven`t checked in for a while, but killer home booth!


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> heres were i left off today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have new lower rocker moldings..im debating on painting the recessed parts on those black, or leaving them as is........i need more black paint to paint steering wheel and other misc stuff......


kenny, you gotta be feeling good about what you accomplished. you worked hard and it paid off!


----------



## edelmiro13

Looking real good Kenny man you got down on the cut and buff.... this 62 is gonna be a 10


----------



## 65chevyman

lone star said:


> overall. im very happy with the results, considering, its a no-paint-booth paint job, a mediorce ($275 dollar 3 piece gun kit), mediocre base and a somewhat higher end clear, first time ever trying to body, paint, replace rust, sheetmetal work, spray, wet sand, buff, first time to install a 44, first time for every dam thing. but the best part is...:h5:
> 
> about 10 weeks age i drew up a schedule.....and today on the schedule was the cut and buff the car...........and today...the car was cut and buffed...........the point is...i didnt have to wait for some bodyshop to dick me around , no paint prison. did the shit on my own watch.....didnt have to wait or listen to someones excuses on why the work isnt done, and for me.........thats worth more than money can buy...=)
> 
> more to come this week. props to slo for everything he has shown me.


:h5: hell ya


----------



## lone star

more progress....

started cleaning up and dyeing the interior.....polished all the stainless out....roof rails, door glass, vent windows....and finally...quarter windows. fuck those quarter windows. what a pain in the ass.....got them done though....


----------



## lone star

dont need no big ass buffer...my homemade stand does the trick...


----------



## lone star

before...





after...




glass in...





mocked up...




thru this back in....still throwing around ideas for rear deck...




freshen this up..


----------



## indyzmosthated

Nice


----------



## matdogg

This thing is coming out nice can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## baggedout81

My cars on a trailer ready for ya.Along with a truck full of Bud lite


----------



## lone star

baggedout81 said:


> My cars on a trailer ready for ya.Along with a truck full of Bud lite


nice.


----------



## lone star

Whole front end shld be done today....hopefully


----------



## Coca Pearl

Rear deck looks good as is


----------



## Peezy_420

slo said:


> Looks like it just needs some Kandy n leafing n its set


woww :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> thru this back in....still throwing around ideas for rear deck...


depending on how you have the rear cylinders Kenny, they may hit the speakers I ended up moving mine a lil further in....but you may know a secret I didnt you been fuckin wit Impalas longer than me :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

regal ryda said:


> depending on how you have the rear cylinders Kenny, they may hit the speakers I ended up moving mine a lil further in....but you may know a secret I didnt you been fuckin wit Impalas longer than me :thumbsup:


Ride is looking good bro!! Get with me on how to extend your arms for your buffer. I do it all from car parts to zippo lighters from the Vietnam. I'm loving it. I say paint the rocker panel inserts.....That's what I'm doing to the Foxx when I pull it back out.


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> depending on how you have the rear cylinders Kenny, they may hit the speakers I ended up moving mine a lil further in....but you may know a secret I didnt you been fuckin wit Impalas longer than me :thumbsup:


What size cylinders?


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> Rear deck looks good as is


Yea i think its presentable, thought about doing something.molded and painted red....


----------



## lone star

Three pairs of hands on the car today got alot done. Trunk and hood mounted. Front and rear bumpers assembled and installed. Grill gaurd. Wheel wells. Valance. Not much left...


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Next is install tail panel and tail lights.


----------



## jdog78

getting close bro


----------



## MIJO65

Not bad for a country boy


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## lone star

MIJO65 said:


> Not bad for a country boy


Thanks for the help. Now i know that an impala trunk can fit 2 pumps 10 batts. Plus 1 body....


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> What size cylinders?


Im running 12s coil over....I gotta get me a set of black wheels now that shit looks sick as hell


----------



## KERRBSS

regal ryda said:


> Im running 12s coil over....I gotta get me a set of black wheels now that shit looks sick as hell


You can send the all golds my way....wish I still had the ones I had....


----------



## king debo

regal ryda said:


> Im running 12s coil over....I gotta get me a set of black wheels now that shit looks sick as hell


 Yeah, I'll take them all gold Z's off your hands!! :yessad:


----------



## MIJO65




----------



## MIJO65




----------



## MIJO65




----------



## MIJO65

mayne hold up


----------



## MIJO65

View attachment 925690
gives a nice reflection


----------



## lone star

Didnt do much today but clean shop. Had parts scatterred all over now i got room. Wheel wells are nice and clean now


----------



## lone star

Need new headlight adjusters....bezrls dont fit quite right


----------



## lone star

Last of the chrome. All tail end pieces


----------



## lone star

Gotta pull glass one last time. Paint trim. Install new felt and rear seal....


----------



## lone star

Last of powdercoat patch. And new tie rods


----------



## lone star

Gas tank looks 1000x better. Like new now


----------



## edelmiro13

HOW MUCH?


----------



## lone star

Queque


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> while i was on a roll, when ahead and made a hose reel out of my triple gold engraved roadster wheels. :biggrin:


OMG, at our last place Pat did the same thing with the hose, he said it was a genius idea!!!


----------



## slo




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

looks good brother, you bringing this to Louisville next time you come?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

NICE!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Hey Ken, I just want to say this so everyone can hear. You deserve a lot of respect for not only having the balls to take on all this work by yourself, but also for putting yourself in the possition to do it. To build yourself a shop to do your work, then actually do it says a lot about you. None of this stuff is easy and yet you've pulled it off. Much respect to you.


----------



## lone star

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> looks good brother, you bringing this to Louisville next time you come?


I do have a trailer.......but some foo from indy keeps asking how much for the car.....


----------



## lone star

B.Y.T.68.VERT said:


> NICE!!!


Thanks man. Long time no hear. Hows your 68


----------



## lone star

ABRAXASS said:


> Hey Ken, I just want to say this so everyone can hear. You deserve a lot of respect for not only having the balls to take on all this work by yourself, but also for putting yourself in the possition to do it. To build yourself a shop to do your work, then actually do it says a lot about you. None of this stuff is easy and yet you've pulled it off. Much respect to you.


Thanks man. All this did no come overnight. It comes w sacrifice. Thank you for the advice too. Ive learned alot. Still lots more to learn. Always learning. In a cpl month i want to throw something together to drive to work. A real daily.


----------



## lone star

yesterday i pressure washed the carpet. it cleaned up pretty nice, saved some cash ....


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Im running 12s coil over....I gotta get me a set of black wheels now that shit looks sick as hell


im running 10s, coil under. thought about upgrading to coil over, the suspension would allow way more travel, but im not that big on high lock ups and i dont plan to stand 3 on the car, maybe a rolling 3....


----------



## lone star

random pic..


----------



## lone star

tonight i pulled the roof glass out, painted the trim around the glass and installed new rear seal, didnt get no pics of that. i ran out of rivets on the door panels, need more rivets to install the front felt seal. im not too excited about the front felt seal, its not a direct replacement but its sold as nos on this site, but whatever. 

i started putting together the tail panel. this was very delicate. i need some epoxy or something to dab the backside of the "chevrolet" molding , i dont have the super small screws that it looks like it calls for??? the other panels ive had it looked like those were factory sealed???


----------



## lone star

things left...

install gas tank, steering, engine harness...get it running hopefully it goes smooth.....exhaust....headliner, front/rear glass, finish rack, paint trunk, install setup...thats about it...


----------



## npazzin

Are the emblem screws not the little stamped sheet metal nuts?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

MAKEN FAST PROGRESS WISH I COULD WITH MINE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

looking great bro, i'm diggin this ride


----------



## lone star

Been under the weather this week but managed to finish up the tail panel.


----------



## lone star

Need a cpl carriage bolts and license plate fasteners. Bumper gaurds and i think the back end is done..


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> I do have a trailer.......but some foo from indy keeps asking how much for the car.....


LOL and you still havent said how much ...... but shit bring it up even if its not for sale If I end up buying a z06 I'll let you squeeze in that and I'll drive the DUECE


----------



## lone star

Little progress today. Got the rear gaurds on. Got the grill and bezels on. And got the roof felt riveted on....gettin closer..


----------



## lone star




----------



## regal ryda

whens the maiden voyage Ken


----------



## Coca Pearl

Cleaned up nice


----------



## lone star

Not sure....cpl weeks,...this week im gona hardline pumps and mess w head liner


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looks like your be dipping for New Years for sure


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> Looks like your be dipping for New Years for sure


Would be nice. Im not in a rush though. Property tax and insurance plus christmas hittin me from 3 directions this month


----------



## jdog78

:thumbsup: looking good ken.....


----------



## lone star

past weekend got the tubing to do the pumps. went with 1/2 inch stainless. today dusted off the flare tools and bender and went to work...just simple nothing too crazy.. hit them with the buffer real quick and thats about it...pumps are ready to bolt in.


----------



## lone star

front pump...


----------



## lone star

gona mess with headliner tomorrow, i have an idea on what to do about the rods....worse case is i ruin the material and call someone 






:dunno:


----------



## BRAVO

Car is coming out hot!!


----------



## king debo

Whats your flaring tool look like?


----------



## lone star

Its an imperial...


----------



## Coca Pearl

Your going to have Roosters hanging out the roof


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

where them pics of the sway bar ken? looking good up in here brother:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> front pump...


what kind of bender are you using? I would like to do some of my own work on my next setup.


----------



## lone star

I rthink the bender is rigid. I.can take pics of the process of bending and flaring if it helps,


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> I rthink the bender is rigid. I.can take pics of the process of bending and flaring if it helps,


yeah that would help. A lot of these shops take 3 months when you ask for hardlines now smh... i'm moving towards everything in house like you. People in general do not care about their craft and customer service nowadays....


----------



## TXRYDER

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yeah that would help. A lot of these shops take 3 months when you ask for hardlines now smh... i'm moving towards everything in house like you. People in general do not care about their craft and customer service nowadays....


Google hand tube benders. There are many for sale on ebay. If you want to do 3/8" & 1/2" you will need two separate benders. Imperial sells them, as well as Parker (the company that makes slow downs & hydraulic fittings).


----------



## TXRYDER

TXRYDER said:


> Google hand tube benders. There are many for sale on ebay. If you want to do 3/8" & 1/2" you will need two separate benders. Imperial sells them, as well as Parker (the company that makes slow downs & hydraulic fittings).


I have these two...

Parker 3/8" part # 6-2829S
Parker 1/2" part # 8-2829S


----------



## texasgold

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yeah that would help. A lot of these shops take 3 months when you ask for hardlines now smh... i'm moving towards everything in house like you. People in general do not care about their craft and customer service nowadays....


make sure you get the proper flaring tool as well. you will need one that makes 37 degree flares NOT 45 degree


----------



## king debo

Pics of said benders


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Looking very good homie..


----------



## lone star

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yeah that would help. A lot of these shops take 3 months when you ask for hardlines now smh... i'm moving towards everything in house like you. People in general do not care about their craft and customer service nowadays....


Not to mention marking up the cost of tubing 5 times.......i have 10 dollars in the cost of tubing for these pumps.....thats cheaper than hoses


----------



## lone star

as texas gold stated when doing hydraulic fittings u want a 37 degree flare tool, not a 45. i think 45s are used for brake lines or a/c lines or something. here is a little info to help those just starting out. i dont know what different brands are out there, but these tools i have a strong and last a life time if used properly. also...if u go with stainless steel tubing you dont have to chrome them. they wont be chrome, they will shine similar to chrome after buffing with a buffer. they will never corrode or rust or go bad/ i use .049 wall thickness , SEAMLESS tubing. u want seamless because when u flare the seam can start to seperate and thats no good. steel tubing is cheaper than stainless, but it will rust so u will either want to paint, powdercoat or chrome the tubing afterwards. stainless steel 1/2 inch, .049 wall thickness seamless tubing should be about $2.50 a foot. some places wanna hit you over the head for 8 to 10 dollars a foot. walk out immediately and do it yourself. 3/8 tubing, .049 wall thickness, should be about 1 to 1.50 a foot. again places want to extort you so turn around immediately and go to an industrial supplier not a hot rod shop. now...taking your car somewhere to get the work done is a different story, but going to a hot rod/lowrider shop to simply buy the tubing is not the thing to do. i dont know what shops charge to hardlines pumps. the tube nuts and sleeves are about 40 cents each (80 cents a pair) for 1/2 inch and cheaper for 3/8. these are zinc plated steel. in our application they will work good, in the industrial setting its probably a no-no as you dont want to mix any metal with stainless tubing because it will corrode. stainless tube nut = $4 each...stainless sleeve = $4. each...8 dollars PER PAIR OF FITTINGS, vs 80 cents,,,,,ill use the zinc plated steel. looks shiney, atleast its not bronze color.......you can also use stainless compression fittings, those are pricey as well but require no flaring , just stick the tubing in and tighten down on the fitting and youre set. good if dont want to spend the money on the flare tool.

here are the benders i have. 3/8 on the left, 1/2 on the right...can be bought off ebay relatively cheap, under 100 each id say?? also a tubing cutting on the top, cheap, maybe 20 dollars.



heres my imperial flare tool, de-burring tool on the left, flare tool on the right. priceiy...maybe 350 to 400 for this set. well worth it. can flare stainless with ease.



heres an example of a flare tool you dont want to use, (45 degree) when doing hydraulic flares...



in the vise with the de-burring tip. very important step..



in the vise with flare tool...



the rachet is used to tighten down the tubing in the die, the wrench is used to manually flare the tubing, both 3/4 inch size.





tube nuts/sleeves 3/8 on the left, 1/2 on the right...



mock example



one thing to remember when bending your lines is u have to account for the turning radius of the bender. all benders are different. mine is 1 inch for 3/8 and 1.5 inch for 1/2 tubing bender....meaning.. if u have a 90 degree that is 5 inch then bend to the right then 5 inch ..like this...



you have to start your bend 1.5 inch before the spot where u want your tubing to end up...(for half inch tubing)



if u dont compensate for the turning radius your lines will be off, you will have to jam them in by hand and your bends will be crooked and wont look uniform. the lines might not just fall into place, they may need a little persuasion to get in place and get the threads started but they shouldnt require struggle, cussing, or bloody knuckles. i was pretty impressed with my piston pump flare job because that line actually fell into place and can be threaded and tightened by hand , thats how the end result should be. the more intricate you get the more problems you will have, and more uneven lines u will have. i like less. some ppl like more tubing. i just like simply lines, minimal bends. but thats just my style im not pro, but hope this info helps out, because i was once like you. having to rely on others to do my work but now i do it myself. :h5:


----------



## lone star

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> where them pics of the sway bar ken? looking good up in here brother:h5:


those pics require laying down on cold concrete. but ill get you some this weekend....


----------



## texasgold

man fk that...too much to read 

numtabout


----------



## lone star

I could make a youtube but aint no home internet on the farm


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

texasgold said:


> make sure you get the proper flaring tool as well. you will need one that makes 37 degree flares NOT 45 degree


thanks I have a 37 deg rigid tool i used for my AN6 fittings


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> as texas gold stated when doing hydraulic fittings u want a 37 degree flare tool, not a 45. i think 45s are used for brake lines or a/c lines or something. here is a little info to help those just starting out. i dont know what different brands are out there, but these tools i have a strong and last a life time if used properly. also...if u go with stainless steel tubing you dont have to chrome them. they wont be chrome, they will shine similar to chrome after buffing with a buffer. they will never corrode or rust or go bad/ i use .049 wall thickness , SEAMLESS tubing. u want seamless because when u flare the seam can start to seperate and thats no good. steel tubing is cheaper than stainless, but it will rust so u will either want to paint, powdercoat or chrome the tubing afterwards. stainless steel 1/2 inch, .049 wall thickness seamless tubing should be about $2.50 a foot. some places wanna hit you over the head for 8 to 10 dollars a foot. walk out immediately and do it yourself. 3/8 tubing, .049 wall thickness, should be about 1 to 1.50 a foot. again places want to extort you so turn around immediately and go to an industrial supplier not a hot rod shop. now...taking your car somewhere to get the work done is a different story, but going to a hot rod/lowrider shop to simply buy the tubing is not the thing to do. i dont know what shops charge to hardlines pumps. the tube nuts and sleeves are about 40 cents each (80 cents a pair) for 1/2 inch and cheaper for 3/8. these are zinc plated steel. in our application they will work good, in the industrial setting its probably a no-no as you dont want to mix any metal with stainless tubing because it will corrode. stainless tube nut = $4 each...stainless sleeve = $4. each...8 dollars PER PAIR OF FITTINGS, vs 80 cents,,,,,ill use the zinc plated steel. looks shiney, atleast its not bronze color.......you can also use stainless compression fittings, those are pricey as well but require no flaring , just stick the tubing in and tighten down on the fitting and youre set. good if dont want to spend the money on the flare tool.
> 
> here are the benders i have. 3/8 on the left, 1/2 on the right...can be bought off ebay relatively cheap, under 100 each id say?? also a tubing cutting on the top, cheap, maybe 20 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> heres my imperial flare tool, de-burring tool on the left, flare tool on the right. priceiy...maybe 350 to 400 for this set. well worth it. can flare stainless with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> heres an example of a flare tool you dont want to use, (45 degree) when doing hydraulic flares...
> 
> 
> 
> in the vise with the de-burring tip. very important step..
> 
> 
> 
> in the vise with flare tool...
> 
> 
> 
> the rachet is used to tighten down the tubing in the die, the wrench is used to manually flare the tubing, both 3/4 inch size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tube nuts/sleeves 3/8 on the left, 1/2 on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> mock example
> 
> 
> 
> one thing to remember when bending your lines is u have to account for the turning radius of the bender. all benders are different. mine is 1 inch for 3/8 and 1.5 inch for 1/2 tubing bender....meaning.. if u have a 90 degree that is 5 inch then bend to the right then 5 inch ..like this...
> 
> 
> 
> you have to start your bend 1.5 inch before the spot where u want your tubing to end up...(for half inch tubing)
> 
> 
> 
> if u dont compensate for the turning radius your lines will be off, you will have to jam them in by hand and your bends will be crooked and wont look uniform. the lines might not just fall into place, they may need a little persuasion to get in place and get the threads started but they shouldnt require struggle, cussing, or bloody knuckles. i was pretty impressed with my piston pump flare job because that line actually fell into place and can be threaded and tightened by hand , thats how the end result should be. the more intricate you get the more problems you will have, and more uneven lines u will have. i like less. some ppl like more tubing. i just like simply lines, minimal bends. but thats just my style im not pro, but hope this info helps out, because i was once like you. having to rely on others to do my work but now i do it myself. :h5:



thanks A LOT! I an more comfortable in doing this myself now. I've flared fuel lines and stuff for AN6 fittings which are 37deg, never high pressure like the hyrdos. but after reading this i am comfortable in doing it myself :h5:


----------



## indyzmosthated

Excellent write up


----------



## lone star

Thanks fellas, glad to help,


----------



## slo

indyzmosthated said:


> Excellent write up


 should be printed on a Tshirt.


----------



## lone star

Did more work today. Got all the steering done. Got the gas tank installed. Got the radiator support bolted in. List of things to do is getting shorter....


----------



## texasgold

ugh


----------



## lone star

Oh. And the tie rods dont rub on anything,


----------



## texasgold

uh


----------



## edelmiro13

Come do my car next


----------



## lone star

Send it down. One stop shop,,..


----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

lots of nice work on this one......thanks for sharing.


----------



## baggedout81

ahhhh shittt!!!!!!


----------



## 63 VERT

texasgold said:


>




Why is there two brakelines on the crossmember ?

Looking good by the way!


----------



## lone star

One runs from the back and one runs from the passenger front to the driver front where the booster is.....


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> One runs from the back and one runs from the passenger front to the driver front where the booster is.....



Oh I never noticed it had two 
That makes sense .


----------



## lone star

They are pre bent. Fit pretty good. Just needed minor tweaking


----------



## king debo

Thanks for the hardline info!!


----------



## texasgold

best one was with that wheel


----------



## lone star

That was ten yrs ago fool


----------



## MIJO65

where are the pics?


----------



## regal ryda

Where you get the sunroof felts at


----------



## slo

shoulda got a shot of the gas tank


----------



## lone star

ill get pic of tank. felts came from mr 59 on here. they need to be riveted and arent quite the NOS replacements you would expect.

got the shift linkage on today, lokar kit, got the radiator and fan shroud back on and the fuel pump hooked up.....brake booster is next.


----------



## npazzin

Howd the linkage install go for ya? Got the same one an wasn't impressed!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

It serves its purpose. Rubs firewall a lil. Shifts fine though. I probably could have made something similar,


----------



## sic713




----------



## jdog78

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13




----------



## indyzmosthated

lone star said:


> It serves its purpose. Rubs firewall a lil. Shifts fine though. I probably could have made something similar,


I know when I done the linkage like that when I done my new tilt, it was a pain to the the shifter indicator to line up


----------



## lone star

Make some significant progress last two days... installed new wire harness...and got the car to crank over by bumping the key, not ready to start yet. Hopefully on saturday. Had some issues at first buy traced it to the neutral safety switch..now it turns over just fine. Headlights work again. And got the brake booster master cyl and proportioning valve.....gettin closer....


----------



## lone star

When installinh hei i read that u have to change out a wire on the harness to a thicker gauge. For a safer swap. First time i heard of this but since the kit came with the wire. Might as well use it...


----------



## lone star

Dont mind the mess. The whole car needs a detail. Good thing is things are working like that should.


----------



## MIJO65

looks good youngster


----------



## 817.TX.

Lots of great info in this build!! Looking good btw!! :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN

car looking good and mijo65 le gusta el chilote.


----------



## lone star

Noted.


----------



## lone star

Yeah he got turned out in the shop restroom.


----------



## MIJO65

****


----------



## DJLATIN

:roflmao:


lone star said:


> Yeah he got turned out in the shop restroom.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:the 62 looks good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> gona mess with headliner tomorrow, i have an idea on what to do about the rods....worse case is i ruin the material and call someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:










:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

That hei plug can be confusing..the view of it is the junction box in half.


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> That hei plug can be confusing..the view of it is the junction box in half.


Yea it was easy once i figured out how to unplug the factory wire.....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

MUCH PROPS,LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## lone star

Thanks, havent messed with it. Been under weather. Hopefully fire up the car this weekend.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Thanks, havent messed with it. Been under weather. Hopefully fire up the car this weekend.


 let me know


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> It serves its purpose. Rubs firewall a lil. Shifts fine though. I probably could have made something similar,


 could put a slight bent in it.


----------



## lone star

got the trans coolant lines in. fit pretty good. its like this nickle and dime stuff is taking forever. i thought painting it was the most time consuming but its all the other shit that takes time.


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## lone star

Car looks the same but the rooster came to life today. Got the car running, shifting, and stopping on its own power. Little bit of bugs but after realized the distributor was backwards the car fired up. Front and back glass is next. Then muffler shop.


----------



## lone star

spy pics


----------



## big C

Looking good mayne :thumbsup:


----------



## loster87

Big accomplishment when you reach this point.


----------



## lone star

Yessir. Just turned 3rd base heading home stretch. Thanks fellas.


----------



## edelmiro13

Looking real good hope I can move as fast as you on mine


----------



## MIJO65

fuck this bucket, time for a new one


----------



## lone star

G15s dawg awredy


----------



## MIJO65

lol pics?


----------



## lone star

More progress today. Front n back glass is in w trim. Tail lights working. Even backed the car out for the first time. Trying to get exhaust done nexr weekend


----------



## lone star

first time out the "shop"..still very dirty and smudgy


----------



## lone star

same back window, new seal, new clips. polished the stainless myself...

first time doing this glass install, but after doing it, its a piece of cake. helps to have extra hands but it is possible to do it alone. i thought it was complicated but it all went in without major incident and sealed good, trim fits good, happy with results





marked the clip location with tape so know where to tap the moldings down..



glass in ...



trim on


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

tail lights, license light, turn lights brake lights work as they should. reverse lights need attention.....head lights and parking lights work fine


----------



## lone star

didnt get any progress pics of the front glass but it goes on the same as the rear. new windsheild, newer seal, old clips, polished trim myself.


----------



## lone star

then we dropped in the moon roof glass, with new front and rear seals. fits OK...not quite the fit as if it were a factory linc but overall im happy with the way it opens , closes, and seals.



glass needs a good cleaning...



last for the night. interior this week....then exhaust, then headliner, then lift it.


----------



## MIJO65

:rimshot:


----------



## lone star

Did u learn anything.


----------



## MIJO65

yes, that being a drug dealer gets you everything


----------



## lone star

Lol i dont sell dope. I fight roosters....


----------



## regal ryda

Dope work bro, so you crusin next weekend huh


----------



## TONY MONTANA

super nice build homie


----------



## dunk420

Took a clean car and went to the next level on it.. props... i just pulled my first rear and front wondows in my 63. Wasnt has hard as i thought to get em out with out damage on trim.....ima take notes on your reinstail..


----------



## Big Hollywood

Way to go man. You went the extra miles to make it 100% - really impressive work


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Dope work bro, so you crusin next weekend huh


Soon hopefully...first ride will be to get a case pf beer and enjoy all the work done


----------



## lone star

TONY MONTANA said:


> super nice build homie


Thanks montana


----------



## lone star

dunk420 said:


> Took a clean car and went to the next level on it.. props... i just pulled my first rear and front wondows in my 63. Wasnt has hard as i thought to get em out with out damage on trim.....ima take notes on your reinstail..


Lmk when ready i can walk you thru. Piece of cake,


----------



## lone star

Big Hollywood said:


> Way to go man. You went the extra miles to make it 100% - really impressive work


Thanks cant take all the credit i had some help come over. But i can say it has all been done in house. So far.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

looking really good man :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Did you replace the little wood strips on the roof for the headliner to staple to.


----------



## lone star

the headliner was a failed attempted. i mean it doesnt look horrible but it could be nicer. i wanted to get the glass in bc i was tired of it being in the shop and trim still laying around on tables. i may rethink the game plan on the headliner, and trying headliner fabric instead of the original material. or i may just take it somewhere. its going to be harder to install now that the glass is in, but headliner can still be replaced with glass intact. its just a little harder. if the tack strip would have been better it would have came out nicer. i have a air stapler and it works great, but the staples are 1/2 deep by 1/4 inch crown......and the vinyl tack strip is like 3/8 thick so the its not a perfect combo....well see....


----------



## 8t4mc

Yea the headliner install is way more complicated with that sun roof


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> didnt get any progress pics of the front glass but it goes on the same as the rear. new windsheild, newer seal, old clips, polished trim myself.


Are you going to leave the white on the steering wheel or paint it black?


----------



## lone star

Going to do it black.


----------



## jdog78

looking good


----------



## serpentinebelt1978

Love it, colour scheme is brill. Is it original?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> same back window, new seal, new clips. polished the stainless myself...
> 
> first time doing this glass install, but after doing it, its a piece of cake. helps to have extra hands but it is possible to do it alone. i thought it was complicated but it all went in without major incident and sealed good, trim fits good, happy with results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marked the clip location with tape so know where to tap the moldings down..
> 
> 
> 
> glass in ...
> 
> 
> 
> trim on



Nice!!!!,


----------



## lone star

serpentinebelt1978 said:


> Love it, colour scheme is brill. Is it original?


Thanks fellas. Yes this color schrme is original.to the car


----------



## lone star

more work today. little stuff that isnt really worth showing. new battery hold down. got the radio back working again, wired up and mounted the amp. cut out the rear cylinder holes in the trunk. had a transmission leak from hell. it turned out to be the dipstick, i guess i didnt put an oring in it when i put it on, put an oring today and its bone dry, hope it stays that way. last night i started putting the interior back in.


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

new window cranks, door handles,arm rest bases got the under-dash lights working, little shit here and there to keep me busy.


----------



## lone star

back seat back in.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Why on your pics all I see is a ? W a blue square


----------



## baggedout81

Looks good!!!!


----------



## lone star

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Why on your pics all I see is a ? W a blue square


Dunno? All of them?


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Its coming out beautiful


----------



## baggedout81

look fine to me


----------



## Big Hollywood

The lockup looks perfect - I like being able to see most of the whole rear wheel, and then dumping it and watching it sink behind the skirt. And she lays really nice, too.


----------



## lone star

Thanks hollywood. Im about ready to finish the trunk after muffler and road test


----------



## regal.1980

Looking good fam


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THIS DUECE TUFF!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65

rooster is for sale..


----------



## KERRBSS

MIJO65 said:


> rooster is for sale..


That didn't take long


----------



## rivman

Looks good homie.


----------



## DJLATIN

MIJO65 said:


> rooster is for sale..


why are you trying to sell the man's cock


----------



## lone star

Its not for sale. But mid 20s will take it lol


----------



## lone star

the other day i put the door strikers back on the doors open close and line up pretty good. the driver side has new hinge pins during paint process. that little hinge bushing really makes a huge different for a sagging door. really surprised that little bushing collar made that much difference...little tight with all new weatherstrip but it will break in soon when the heat cranks up down here...


----------



## lone star

going to try a 2nd attempt at the headliner before i breakdown and farm it out. i just cant see myself being stumped by a headliner after doing al
l this work so i have plan b im going to try in headliner fabric material instead of stretching vinyl. i have some left over 1/8 inch thick foam backing from a long time ago
gona try this on saturday. got the foam unrolled and flattening out..


----------



## divine69impala

Told your stubborn ass if you needed help walking you through the headliner, to just call me. Lol


----------



## lone star

I did it the first time it came out about a 6.5 out of 10....id like a 8.5 out of 10. Got a extra set of hands this time around.


----------



## divine69impala

lone star said:


> I did it the first time it came out about a 6.5 out of 10....id like a 8.5 out of 10. Got a extra set of hands this time around.


well if need some advice, dont be afraid to call.


----------



## Ambission

lone star said:


> then we dropped in the moon roof glass, with new front and rear seals. fits OK...not quite the fit as if it were a factory linc but overall im happy with the way it opens , closes, and seals.
> 
> 
> 
> glass needs a good cleaning...
> 
> 
> 
> last for the night. interior this week....then exhaust, then headliner, then lift it.


Great build


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Is it just a rumor that you are selling it lol.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

MMMMAAAAAAANNNNN she has come out beautiful cant wait to see in person one day. gotta feel good having done all in your own shop.


----------



## lone star

Thanks. Its not for sale but everything has a price. Yeah it feels pretty good to know it has all been done in my backyard. Ive spent just as much on tools and and equipment as i would jave paid for labor but everything is here to do the next one alot cheaper and ive learned alot.


----------



## ABRAXASS

TTT for the Rooster


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Thanks. Its not for sale but everything has a price. Yeah it feels pretty good to know it has all been done in my backyard. Ive spent just as much on tools and and equipment as i would jave paid for labor but everything is here to do the next one alot cheaper and ive learned alot.


I got a 61 for you !!!


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Thanks. Its not for sale but everything has a price. Yeah it feels pretty good to know it has all been done in my backyard. Ive spent just as much on tools and and equipment as i would jave paid for labor but everything is here to do the next one alot cheaper and ive learned alot.


I got a set of ac vents if you want to hook up vintage air to the og vents


----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## lone star

big progress today. got the whole interior done minus door sill plates. went a different route with the headliner, used foam backed fabric instead of trying to stretch vinyl and it was 10x easier to work with. picked up some hardboard aka masonite from lowes, some fabric, and already had the foam. some old glue, and a few hours later we have custom headliner. threw the interior in there, front seat w power seat, and its looking more like a car now. the headliner moldings are painted black. props to mr engineer and slo for coming to help 

heres my nasa purchased, flex foil, used it for the motor cover. there was another piece that went on there that covered it, and had a hole for the gear to turn. re-routed the switch to under the dash going to mount it to the hyd switch panel


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Nice work


----------



## lone star

motor cover was kinda ghetto, but it served its purpose...

heres the roof template cut out stapling the foam on





glued the material on


----------



## lone star

set it in place, attached it with more nasa provided osha approved glue. .....covered the sail panels, new dome lights, deleted the moon roof light....trimed out the hole....and headliner moldings on....over all, very happy with results. much nicer than the first attempt and honestly it wasnt really that hard, just some creative thinking, an extra set of hands and it was done...


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

bossman approved....



:h5:


----------



## divine69impala

Looking good!!


----------



## divine69impala

Is the dog for sale???


----------



## lone star

I cant sell the boss...


----------



## 8t4mc

Looks good ken


----------



## MIJO65

well...


----------



## Big Hollywood

Really nice job on the headliner  Very, very nice job on the whole car.

I'm glad you mentioned that this build taught you a lot, Lone star. I'm hoping my current build will teach me a lot too man, so I can utilize the skills on future builds.


----------



## lone star

Thanks hollywood. All it takes is a little drive. Some time and a couple ppl who say you cant and the possibilites are endless. My car isnt turntable show by any means. But its all been done here at home w my tools. And knowing your car inside out is better than having to go to a shop everytime u want something done, good luck


----------



## lone star

Quick random from today


----------



## king debo

Headliner was a success. Deuce is looking real nice..Hopefully I get to see it 1 day..


----------



## MIJO65

well? is the exhaust in?


----------



## lone star

Havent touched the car since saturday


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Looking good..


----------



## lone star

Had good intentions on taking it tomorrow but frank billingsly said it gona be like 30 degree


----------



## baggedout81

lone star said:


> Had good intentions on taking it tomorrow but frank billingsly said it gona be like 30 degree


Shitttt 30s are warm.Godam 5 here w/ the wind chill -8


----------



## lone star

Dam all that. Shit aint that important lol


----------



## king debo

Been like -25..Needless to say my frame wrap is on pause..


----------



## baggedout81

lone star said:


> Dam all that. Shit aint that important lol


Yep,not even worth trying to fire up my forced air heater.Just a waste of propane


----------



## MIJO65

well?


----------



## 196deuce

What a beauty


----------



## lone star

Im gona mess w it today.


----------



## texasgold

mess


----------



## lone star

Put a new trans pan gasket. And put a billet flex trans dipstick bc the og one leaked.....so far no leaks......put new batt cables. And cleaned up wiring. And got wipers working. Nothing worth pics


----------



## regal ryda

exhaust done yet?


----------



## lone star

No i loaned out my car hauler....


----------



## edelmiro13

Still got a 61 I'll trade ya......


----------



## king debo

edelmiro13 said:


> Still got a 61 I'll trade ya......


I'll have to confiscate your ls for that kind of talk..lol


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Still got a 61 I'll trade ya......


Im ready.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> bossman approved....
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> No i loaned out my car hauler....


take you mine, no excuses


----------



## lone star

Bring it on....but i loaned out all my straps too lol


----------



## DJLATIN

lone star said:


> Bring it on....but i loaned out all my straps too lol


tell slo to swing by, got plenty of straps here.


----------



## IMPALA863

:ugh: ^^^^^^^^


----------



## DJLATIN

IMPALA863 said:


> :ugh: ^^^^^^^^


always with gay shit on your mind.


----------



## IMPALA863

:dunno: I didn't even say nothing :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

IMPALA863 said:


> :dunno: I didn't even say nothing :roflmao:


You don't have to, we already know you. :rimshot:


----------



## lone star

DJLATIN said:


> tell slo to swing by, got plenty of straps here.


Cant go this weekend got the bossmans ears cropped n got a follow up visit. Bossman comes before the rooster.....soon enuff though....


----------



## MIJO65

you cut the ears of one dog and the nuts of the other..isnt this animal cruelty?


----------



## lone star

MIJO65 said:


> you cut the ears of one dog and the nuts of the other..isnt this animal cruelty?


Not only was ot cruel it was expensive too.


----------



## lone star

Finally got this hoopty loaded n ready for exhaust tomorrow


----------



## MIJO65

well..


----------



## slo

MIJO65 said:


> well..


 test run


----------



## MIJO65

i waited for him to pick me up..its been more than 24 hours and he hasnt showed up


----------



## lone star

Headers rattle. Pain in ass.


----------



## DJLATIN

MIJO65 said:


> i waited for him to pick me up..its been more than 24 hours and he hasnt showed up


cash, grass or ass breh


----------



## lone star

Yeah and i dont smoke...


----------



## lone star

And you dont have money..


----------



## lone star

Big progress today. Took the rooster on its maiden voyage. Up n down street couple times. Ran out of gas....gassed it up.....wouldnt shift out of first.....adjusted the vacuum modulator....we in business.....water pump leaks a lil.....got it up to almosr 70ish. Ran good rides pretty dam good for a full wrap. No issues w driveshaft or rear end. Hes ready for trunkwork now.


----------



## slo

I'd say it runs pretty damn good. My stock wagon vibrates hell of a lot more when hittin 70.


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> I'd say it runs pretty damn good. My stock wagon vibrates hell of a lot more when hittin 70.


Thanks for coming. I can honestly say it runs jus about how it did stock. Minus the bounce. Of course. alot of first times on this car. First time installing a transmissionn solid bearing slip. Versaille axle. Disc brakes all around. I cant really complain about todays outcome


----------



## slo

I'd figure it be like a tank with that sold frame.


----------



## slo

Hitting the mean streets of rosharon tx about 60 mph I'm this shot. Almost 70 in the first pic


----------



## slo

Should of rolled up the windows to see how quiet it would have been inside. Didn't Even think of that while hearing for noises n sht


----------



## lone star

Throw back pic.....


----------



## indyzmosthated

Nice all the hard work paid off! And you say i live in the country lol


----------



## lone star

Rose of sharon texas baby since the 1800s


----------



## 8t4mc

Lookin good kenny..mine should be one the road in the next souple weeks..just waitin on bumpers


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> Lookin good kenny..mine should be one the road in the next souple weeks..just waitin on bumpers


Nice. Pics?


----------



## MR.59

NICE JOB KENNY!


----------



## mrchavez

:run: tight.....


----------



## lone star

New water pump today. Took 30 mins thats the easiest thing i done to this car


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Getting closer and closer. Nice work!


----------



## lone star

FineLine said:


> Getting closer and closer. Nice work!


Zzzt zzzt this weekend


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Zzzt zzzt this weekend


Yeah!


----------



## Caballo

slo said:


> Hitting the mean streets of rosharon tx about 60 mph I'm this shot. Almost 70 in the first pic



A motivational milestone. I can't wait to get to to where you're at.


----------



## lone star

Did some work yesterday...









Tin plated lugs so no corrosion....heat shrink to protect connection


----------



## lone star

Hoses tucked under rockers


----------



## lone star

Got the back up w jumper cables. Need a quick run to hardware store and should finish it today.


----------



## king debo

Looking good


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## indyzmosthated

Nice


----------



## lone star

Rooster is alive.....only put 72 to nose til i learn the car.


----------



## lone star

First bath....


----------



## lone star

....


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

The ONLY time the mf left the house was for exhaust and id done that myself if i had the bender. So for those who said oh that ***** kenny fell off. Oh that fool moved to the farm and sold out. All i gotta say is come see me. Everything done in house from the roof to the 4 wheel disc to the full rack in the trunk. Come see me. Holla.


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> The ONLY time the mf left the house was for exhaust and id done that myself if i had the bender. So for those who said oh that ***** kenny fell off. Oh that fool moved to the farm and sold out. All i gotta say is come see me. Everything done in house from the roof to the 4 wheel disc to the full rack in the trunk. Come see me. Holla.


Same for me ^^^


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> Same for me ^^^


I aint trippin without the grapevine. The rooster wouldnt be where its at today. Still not done. More work to come


----------



## big pimpin

Ok so I haven't been up on my LIL like I used to be for quite a while. First time even seeing this topic....made it through page 60. You have been putting in work for sure...did exactly what you said you were going to do! Looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gold86

Well done! In-house too! :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated

Nothin beats the feeling of building your own car. You did an excellent job!


----------



## lone star

big pimpin said:


> Ok so I haven't been up on my LIL like I used to be for quite a while. First time even seeing this topic....made it through page 60. You have been putting in work for sure...did exactly what you said you were going to do! Looking real good. :thumbsup:


Thanks man. Lil isnt what it used to be. Im about done with it myself.


----------



## lone star

indyzmosthated said:


> Nothin beats the feeling of building your own car. You did an excellent job!


Thanks . Wish it had a fancy motor though....


----------



## lone star

Gold86 said:


> Well done! In-house too! :thumbsup:


Yessir. Thank yoy


----------



## Big Doe

Damn it man, you got me posting on layitlow again...

This car came out sick. Glad to see all your hard work payoff. I hope you actually keep this one at your ranch.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

It took me four hours to read and go through the entire thread, and impressive falls short of a description. This is great motivation for someone like myself doing it backyard boogie too. Keep up the great work!


----------



## regal ryda

Damn son you did work looks good homie


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!


----------



## Impslap

lone star said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 1105386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105394


Looks like you have the same hardware I have in my '63 plus two more batts. With the way your setup is laid out, you'll definitely hit bumper once you max it out. Car turned out badass and you did everything right. Best of all, you know what was done so if there are surprises, you know where to look. Mad props, Kenneth!!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## loster87

lone star said:


> Thanks . Wish it had a fancy motor though....


Before you know it,youll be doing full ls swaps in house kenny


----------



## lone star

Thanks everyone for the props.


----------



## lone star

loster87 said:


> Before you know it,youll be doing full ls swaps in house kenny


That would be nice. But ibwouldnt know where to start....


----------



## lone star

Impslap said:


> Looks like you have the same hardware I have in my '63 plus two more batts. With the way your setup is laid out, you'll definitely hit bumper once you max it out. Car turned out badass and you did everything right. Best of all, you know what was done so if there are surprises, you know where to look. Mad props, Kenneth!!:thumbsup::worship:


Thanks man, yes i know the car inside and out


----------



## lone star

KAMOZO_310 said:


> It took me four hours to read and go through the entire thread, and impressive falls short of a description. This is great motivation for someone like myself doing it backyard boogie too. Keep up the great work!


Thank you sir. Glad i could motivate. This site has good info. If you can weed thru all the dumb shit.


----------



## loster87

lone star said:


> That would be nice. But ibwouldnt know where to start....


Lt1tech.com shows you pretty much everything you need to know.i started with a complete engine,trans,pcm,and harness off a 2002 gmc yukon.im changing everything to ls camaro performance parts.


----------



## lone star

loster87 said:


> Lt1tech.com shows you pretty much everything you need to know.i started with a complete engine,trans,pcm,and harness off a 2002 gmc yukon.im changing everything to ls camaro performance parts.


Dam. Dont give me ideas...,..


----------



## regal.1980

I'm sending my car down there for u can finish it up Kenny!


----------



## dunk420

loster87 said:


> Lt1tech.com shows you pretty much everything you need to know.i started with a complete engine,trans,pcm,and harness off a 2002 gmc yukon.im changing everything to ls camaro performance parts.


Wouldnt it b easier to just find an ls camaro style moter to start with? I see alot of peps converting the suv motors to camaro style but it has to cost more to buy the complete kit off of an suv then start shopping for throttle bodies and intakes.... just seems easier and cheaper to just find the camaro style from jump.... i could b wrong tho... wouldnt b the first time..


----------



## lone star

regal.1980 said:


> I'm sending my car down there for u can finish it up Kenny!


Bring it,,,


----------



## loster87

dunk420 said:


> Wouldnt it b easier to just find an ls camaro style moter to start with? I see alot of peps converting the suv moters to camero style but it has to cost more to buy the complete kit off of an suv then start shoping for thriotle bodies and intakes.... just seems easier and cheaper to just find the camero style from junp.... i could b wrong tho... wouldnt b the first time..


It wasnt too bad to do the swap.


----------



## MIJO65

Fuck this bucket..


----------



## 817.TX.

Car came out nice!! Very informative as well!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Dylante63

Car looks awesome! Great work, I love that you did it all no need for shops, you showed that people can educate themselfs have patience, learn skills and build a bad ass car.


----------



## lone star

Dylante63 said:


> Car looks awesome! Great work, I love that you did it all no need for shops, you showed that people can educate themselfs have patience, learn skills and build a bad ass car.


Thanks for the props. Anything is possible once you got you mind set. And a few pm's here and there if.you lost along the way


----------



## Mr Minnesota

lone star said:


> Thanks for the props. Anything is possible once you got you mind set. And a few pm's here and there if.you lost along the way


 pm sent


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Dam. Dont give me ideas...,..


I gots one


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> I gots one


What.....sell the rooster and buy guns and horses,,,


----------



## MIJO65

real ballers get aluminum ls engines not that truck bs


----------



## KERTWOOD

MIJO65 said:


> real ballers get aluminum ls engines not that truck bs


 :dunno: Uh Ok.. 

In other NEWS! Nice build buddy. It's always self gratifying when doing the work you're self.


----------



## lone star

MIJO65 said:


> real ballers get aluminum ls engines not that truck bs


I dont know what that means jr


----------



## lone star

KERTWOOD said:


> :dunno: Uh Ok..
> 
> In other NEWS! Nice build buddy. It's always self gratifying when doing the work you're self.


Thanks. Broke ball joint yesterday :\


----------



## elcoshiloco

Excellent work with the car!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> View attachment 1105426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105434
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105442










:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Fixt balljoint 

Got it at 72v it does a lil sumthin. I gotta learn the switch then bump volts

Got wheel n misc stuff ready to paint monday


----------



## regal ryda

OH BOYY


----------



## rivman

Car looks good bro!

You bringing it to Back Bumper Bash?


----------



## slo

too much 3 wheeling


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Car looks good bro!
> 
> You bringing it to Back Bumper Bash?


Prob not. It look like im going to indy sooner...to pick up a new project...


----------



## lone star

Used some left over paint...debating on doing the alum seat trim????


----------



## lone star

A year ago ida rattle canned all this. But since i learned a little bit, why not spray it wet..

















No bullshit...


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Nothin major just some grills and a steering wheel.


----------



## 801Rider

lone star said:


> A year ago ida rattle canned all this. But since i learned a little bit, why not spray it wet..
> 
> View attachment 1121785
> 
> 
> View attachment 1121801
> 
> 
> No bullshit...


Nice sticker lol :h5:


----------



## big pimpin

lone star said:


> A year ago ida rattle canned all this. But since i learned a little bit, why not spray it wet..
> 
> View attachment 1121785
> 
> 
> View attachment 1121801
> 
> 
> No bullshit...



Aawww yeah!! Now lets see the broken ball joint pics.


----------



## CustomMachines

lone star said:


> View attachment 1105426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105434
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105442


way to put it. nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

big pimpin said:


> Aawww yeah!! Now lets see the broken ball joint pics.


----------



## lone star

Untaped the stuff i painted monday


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Prob not. It look like im going to indy sooner...to pick up a new project...


Dang....I didn't wanna see yo shit anyway! LOL


----------



## mrchavez

cars looking great man.....


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Dang....I didn't wanna see yo shit anyway! LOL


I may go though. I need a bigger newer truck. My half ton aint ready to tow this car that far lol.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice update on the parts you painted. The steering wheel will really stick out black and red instead of the red and white. You need to pick up a 2500 or 3500 to pull the rooster


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice update on the parts you painted. The steering wheel will really stick out black and red instead of the red and white. You need to pick up a 2500 or 3500 to pull the rooster


Tempted to buy one. But my trucks been paid off since 2005. Hate to get a note and i aint got 30k laying around..


----------



## rivman

I agree w coca pearl. 2500/3500s tow soooo much better.


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> I agree w coca pearl. 2500/3500s tow soooo much better.


My bro inlaw always has a 3/4 ton. Ive used it. Its dam nice. But i just travel that much anymore...


----------



## big pimpin

lone star said:


> View attachment 1125721
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125729



Factory style impala ball joint? Come on! :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> Tempted to buy one. But my trucks been paid off since 2005. Hate to get a note and i aint got 30k laying around..


I heat you on that note I want to get a 3500 dodge dually, not wanting that note yet either. If we are able to get together and travel on a trip your wanting to take your ride to I have a dodge ram 2500 4x4 extended cab. We may work something out


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> My bro inlaw always has a 3/4 ton. Ive used it. Its dam nice. But i just travel that much anymore...


That's call keeping it og with that customer upgrades....


----------



## lone star

Coca Pearl said:


> I heat you on that note I want to get a 3500 dodge dually, not wanting that note yet either. If we are able to get together and travel on a trip your wanting to take your ride to I have a dodge ram 2500 4x4 extended cab. We may work something out


I wamt to go to odessa this year.


----------



## Coca Pearl

That's a nice show been years since the last time I went. Been wanting I go again myself


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave:


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> :wave:


Sup


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> I wamt to go to odessa this year.





Coca Pearl said:


> That's a nice show been years since the last time I went. Been wanting I go again myself


well worth going


----------



## Coca Pearl

slo said:


> well worth going


Going to have to put it on my to do list for this year


----------



## Dino

very nice friend!!


----------



## lone star

Been wanting a car to commute to work for a while. Normally i dont buy "done" cars but i made an exception. 70K miles needs nothin but a driver, and i got it from a good friend. Im gonna redo the trunk, shim back the arms to save tire life . Maybe put woofer. Plan on keeping these cars for a long time and taking a break. Need a vacation.


----------



## lone star

Was hard pressed to find one that didnt need paint and under 100k miles for 5 or less. This one is lay n play on factory roof. And steering wheel controls work on the double din 

































Fkin transporters aint worth a fuck. Stalled me out 6 weeks. I guess if u want somethin done u gotta do it yourself. 2100 miles round trip. What


----------



## lone star

What a journey that was....


----------



## slo

Diggin it. Nothing like riding in something modern. Need to take that bish out for a dipn


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> Diggin it. Nothing like riding in something modern. Need to take that bish out for a dipn


I buzzed around today. No inspect registration or insurance


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Was hard pressed to find one that didnt need paint and under 100k miles for 5 or less. This one is lay n play on factory roof. And steering wheel controls work on the double din
> 
> View attachment 1157210
> 
> 
> View attachment 1157218
> 
> 
> View attachment 1157226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1157234
> 
> 
> Fkin transporters aint worth a fuck. Stalled me out 6 weeks. I guess if u want somethin done u gotta do it yourself. 2100 miles round trip. What


Why you take my summer car man?


----------



## lone star

Whats next??


----------



## rivman

Cool


----------



## big pimpin

New school and old school. :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

RESPECT KENNY!!


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Whats next??


I'm riding the bus now that's what's next


----------



## bad idea

Hey pal,

Sorry for hijacking your thread......... Im wondering if you have or know anybody with 1-13x7 80 spoke all chrome GenIII Roastar.....Prefer round nipple. LMK and your car is looking Bawse!


----------



## lone star

Not many 80 spokes out there....might have to settle for 72 ....prob cant see much difference.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

nice


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Dang Kenny how many years did it take....to finely get that ford to you. lol at lest it went to a good home.


----------



## lone star

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Dang Kenny how many years did it take....to finely get that ford to you. lol at lest it went to a good home.


3 yrs lol,


----------



## JOHNER

Killer rides man, very nice work! Steering wheel looks way better.


----------



## Dylante63

Nice TC!


----------



## slo

What's the parking arrangements over there now too many cars.


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> What's the parking arrangements over there now too many cars.


Got an acre backyard. Getn another culvert put in. Plenty of room....


----------



## lone star

Slap these on a cpl days ago...


----------



## indyzmosthated

Those wheels make the car look even better.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> Slap these on a cpl days ago...
> 
> View attachment 1172018
> 
> 
> View attachment 1172026










:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fucken sick! Going to get one soon. whatup ken


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lone star said:


> I buzzed around today. *No inspect registration or insurance*


lol, now that's 90's lowriding!!!


----------



## lone star

Well the car is gone. Sold it. So that ends this topic. Thanks everyone for the props and support. My dream as a kid and youngster was to build my own lowrider frame off. I achieved that with this car. And cashed out. Im going to move to original restorations. I still got the lincoln though


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Damn..was a bad ass car


----------



## Coca Pearl

lone star said:


> Well the car is gone. Sold it. So that ends this topic. Thanks everyone for the props and support. My dream as a kid and youngster was to build my own lowrider frame off. I achieved that with this car. And cashed out. Im going to move to original restorations. I still got the lincoln though


Looking forward to the next build. My project I'm going an original resto. With a few custom touches


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Well the car is gone. Sold it. So that ends this topic. Thanks everyone for the props and support. My dream as a kid and youngster was to build my own lowrider frame off. I achieved that with this car. And cashed out. Im going to move to original restorations. I still got the lincoln though


Wtf...for real??


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Wtf...for real??


Its gone sir. Im convinced i have more fun building and tracking down parts than i do keeping them. My homie just scored a triple.black big body im gona start a topic.on that soon.


----------



## rivman

Well Damn. That was quick!


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Well Damn. That was quick!


Sold way faster than anticipated


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Sold way faster than anticipated


Yeah, you should've at least put up a pole for us to chime in on the decision!

...a little RUDE if you ask me...

LOL


----------



## lone star

rivman said:


> Yeah, you should've at least put up a pole for us to chime in on the decision!
> 
> ...a little RUDE if you ask me...
> 
> LOL


Thats funny. Lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lone star said:


> i have more fun building and tracking down parts than i do keeping them.


i have to agree with you on this 1


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> Well the car is gone. Sold it. So that ends this topic. Thanks everyone for the props and support. My dream as a kid and youngster was to build my own lowrider frame off. I achieved that with this car. And cashed out. Im going to move to original restorations. I still got the lincoln though


 wtf man


----------



## lone star

I kept the rear sway bar. For sale


----------



## 8t4mc

lone star said:


> I kept the rear sway bar. For sale


Is it ready to install?


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> Is it ready to install?


Comes w bolts. You would need boxed lowers to drill and tap to accept the bolts. Or figure something out, but its bent already. 100 shipped


----------



## Royalty

lone star said:


> Its gone sir. Im convinced i have more fun building and tracking down parts than i do keeping them. My homie just scored a triple.black big body im gona start a topic.on that soon.


I'm the same way that's why I just never finish them. Get close then start over on it. Wait that's not the same? But do have more fun building.


----------



## RagDuece

Nice build mayne


----------



## OGJordan

So DJ Quik came through?!?!?!?!?


----------



## impalajoe71

Very nice work! Started my car a few years back then built a shop and got the ride almost done finally all in house and painted body work by me, it's a awesome feeling!


----------



## lone star

OGJordan said:


> So DJ Quik came through?!?!?!?!?


Yep i moved on. I got a project 63, and a big body im about to make over for a friend of mine. Alot of.projects this summer. Id start a new thread but i have no computer and phone posting sux


----------



## lone star

impalajoe71 said:


> Very nice work! Started my car a few years back then built a shop and got the ride almost done finally all in house and painted body work by me, it's a awesome feeling!


It is a great feeling. Congrats on your shop. I use mine everyday.


----------



## 8t4mc

Just saw the rooster on craiglist..to bad its being sold again..nice car


----------



## lone star

8t4mc said:


> Just saw the rooster on craiglist..to bad its being sold again..nice car


Lol craigs. Link


----------



## king debo

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/4507715509.html


----------



## lone star

Saw that. I aint trippin i already been to the bank.


----------



## lone star




----------



## MIJO65

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm7_HNzmBiE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MIJO65

thats the summary of the 11 pages ...thanks to me


----------



## slo

MIJO65 said:


> thats the summary of the 11 pages ...thanks to me


 stfu


----------



## JOHNER

Great video, nice work!


----------



## 214monte

great video:thumbsup:


----------



## europass

I could have never have sold that car...


----------



## 62ssrag

Ttt


----------



## lone star

Bump


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Lone star you going to the McGregor park on Sunday


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Lone star you going to the McGregor park on Sunday


----------



## MIJO65

Yes he is


----------



## lone star

Was thinking more like McGregor coming to me....


----------

